# ttc #3 buddies wanted



## mouse_chicky

Anyone else ttc#3? 
Currently, I'm on 7th cycle, which has stretched over a year because we've been off and on. If I don't conceive this month, I'll start 50 mg of clomid.
My story briefly: I have a bright and funny 4 year old dd who is about to turn 5 and who is the light of my life.:cloud9: We conceived her on our 3rd cycle trying every other day before I knew the whole world ot opks, cervical mucas, etc. When she was 6 months old, I knew I wanted another baby. We tried and tried, and I grew accustomed to temping and using opks. I eventually went on femara and conceived the 2nd month. That pregnancy sadly ended in miscarriage at 7 weeks. We were devastated but continued on with what life had in store. Four month later, we conceived my son who is now 2 years old. I can't believe that! He is a sensitive and loving, little monkey.:cloud9:
So here we are. I never dreamed of wanting 3 kids. Heck, I originally didn't want any. But I feel my family's not quite complete yet.

Please join me! I'm not crazy, I promise, :rofl:
I am on CD 14. I figure I'll ovulate in a week or so.

VIP :bfp:
tasha 2/21/16 due November :blue: born 11/3/16 :baby:
ridley 2/21/16 due November (end of Oct.) :pink:
mum of boys 3/8/16 due November
pianogirl 4/2/16 due December
jessicasmum 4/18/2016 due December :blue: born 12/15/16 :baby:
wouldluvabub 6/12/2016 due February
mel102 6/28/2016 due March
sharnw 8/4/2016 due April
CobynTTmom 8/4/2016 due April
x amour 8/12/2016 due April
abii 8/20/2016 due April
Dannypop 9/7/2016 due May
Catalyst 10/19/2016 due July
Montana 12/17/2016 due August
Jai Jai 12/23/2016 due August
DJ987 1/17/2017 due September


----------



## x__amour

Hey! #3 for me as well! :D


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi x amour! Welcome! :hi:


----------



## Isme

Working on #3 over here, too. (Going on 10-ish months now.) 

Currently on CD11, but I have no idea when I will ovulate. I had been ovulating later since TTC. It was most likely because I tried to change a bunch of things up in order to "fix" myself. Last cycle I decided to do what I'd done before TTC, and I ended up ovulating on CD11 or CD12. I did pretty much the same thing this cycle hoping for another earlier ovulation (as ovulating on CD22-26 kind of sucks), but I'm not seeing a fade-in pattern on my OPKs yet, and no EWCM yet either. Ugh. I guess that cycle was just a fluke. Oh well. I got pregnant with a chemical after ovulating around CD20 back in June, so I know it is possible. I just hate that every long cycle wastes more of my precious fertile time; and I'm worried about the miscarriage rates associated with late ovulation. :-/

In any case, I hope we all get our BFPs soon. :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

#3 for me too! I'll be your buddy! :hugs:


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I'm ttc#3 too. We have been trying since last Feb so about to clock over the 1 year mark. We did conceive last year but I miscarried. 

I'm about to go into cycle 9 as I can tell AF is on the way :( On a positive note I will start clomid this coming cycle so hopefully it gets me that BFP. I have long cycles which make ttc extra frustrating.


----------



## mel102

We are going to be trying for number 3 from next month was waiting until March but can't wait that long :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi Isme! I know what you mean with long cycles. It is frustrating to wait so long to O. (Mine is usually CD21-23.) I'd never heard that late ovulation conception had a higher rate of miscarriage.
Hi snowbunnie and ttc buddy no2! It seems that most of us have been on this journey for a while, losses and all. :hugs:
Hi mel102! Hopefully you'll have quick success!

Good luck and baby :dust: ladies! Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Tasha S.

Joining!! :hi: 

This is my 2nd cycle TTC #3! I'll admit, I swing from REALLY wanting another one, to thinking I'm crazy and wanting to hold off for a bit. Mainly because postpartum is oh-so-hard for me. My hands break out in horrible hydrotic eczema--which really shouldn't be called eczema. It's more like open blisters and disfiguring swelling. It lasts for up to a year postpartum, and usually only leaves after I stop breastfeeding. :wacko: My hands JUST cleared up after my DS, so I can touch things painlessly! :thumbup:

I'm a temping fanatic, so I figure I'll put some chances on my side of conceiving. I'll probably DTD until about 2 days before O, and then hold off until after O. :winkwink:

Snowbunnie: I guess we'll move over to this thread! :flower:

xamour: So happy to see you on this thread! :flower:

Any other ladies temping?!

xxx


----------



## Pridey

Hiya also ttc number 3 good luck xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi Tasha and Pridey! Welcome! :hi:
Yeah, logic and the heart have been warring about having a third lo. Logic says are you crazy! Do you really want to be outnumbered? :rofl: Then, there's the heart . . . :cloud9:
I try to temp but my 2 year old crawls into our bed a lot, and often the thermometer is missing in the morning. :haha:


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Well turns out AF isn't on it's way as I got a BFP this morning! Tomorrow would have been 12 months of ttc. I have a good feeling about this one but still trying to be realistic that it could end in m/c again.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Yayyyy!!!!!! :yipee: Our first bfp!!! Huge congrats ttc!!!!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:wohoo: Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!:happydance:

I know it's nervewracking when you've had losses in the past, but try to stay positive and enjoy every moment of this precious miracle inside you. :hugs:

I'll start a BFP list on the opening post, and if everyone wants, I can do a list for test dates too, although I don't think anyone's at that point in the cycle yet. 
Wishing everyone super :spermy: power and baby :dust: !!!


----------



## mel102

ttc bubby no2 said:


> Well turns out AF isn't on it's way as I got a BFP this morning! Tomorrow would have been 12 months of ttc. I have a good feeling about this one but still trying to be realistic that it could end in m/c again.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

Congratulations :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## 5Miracles

Yay congratulations!!!! :D


----------



## Tasha S.

What CD are all you ladies on? :flower:

I'm on CD 6! Last cycle was my first postpartum, and it was 28 days long! I used to have 35 day cycles! I O'd on CD 14 (I always O'd around CD 20 previously.), so we'll see how this cycle goes! I'm going to try to sway for a girl, so I'm going to try to stop dtd 2 days before O! ;)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey Tasha! I was wondering if you were swaying for a girl when you first said you were going to dtd 2 days before O. Good luck getting your :pink:!

CD 17 for me: o will probably being this weekend---when I'll be at my in-laws for dd's birthday party. :dohh: This seems to happen, lol.


----------



## mommapowers32

ttc #3 here as well !! Our ds was made during an off cycle i was using opks to avoid getting pregnant because i got off bc it was making me crazy and my endo horrible. I thought that I had O'd and knew the AF was about to show so we dtd..... well .... I ACTUALLY O'd when AF was suppose to show and our beautiful little surprise!! We were told that I would probably never have kids !! WE SHOWED THEM! HA!

#2 is my crazy funny little girl!! She was made after 3 cycles of TTC and Temping. I am currently on TTC cycle one just got my ijmplant removed this month ready for this wild ride!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi mommapowers32! :hi: Good luck on your journey!

I have endo as well and am familiar with the risk of being off bc; the main reason for me why temp and use opks instead of ntnp. 

That is so neat how your first lo was a surprise!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

ttc bubby no2 said:


> Well turns out AF isn't on it's way as I got a BFP this morning! Tomorrow would have been 12 months of ttc. I have a good feeling about this one but still trying to be realistic that it could end in m/c again.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

CONGRATS! :hugs:


CD 6 for me today. AF is finally gone. :happy dance: Almost BD time!


----------



## ridley2909

Congrats ttc, Cd11 for me, I usually get a positive ovulation test on cd15. Trying to dtd every other day. Feeling laid back about it this month I totally drove myself crazy last month. Decided today we are booking a holiday for the end of September so really excited about that. :)


----------



## mel102

ridley2909 said:


> Congrats ttc, Cd11 for me, I usually get a positive ovulation test on cd15. Trying to dtd every other day. Feeling laid back about it this month I totally drove myself crazy last month. Decided today we are booking a holiday for the end of September so really excited about that. :)

Hopefully this is your month fingers crossed for you. Have you got regular cycles mines are all over the place its so frustrating.


----------



## mommapowers32

Congratulations!!!!!! YAY!!!!!

I am cd 24 and 7 dpo 

TY Mouse!!!!


----------



## ridley2909

Hi Mel, thanks mine are usually 27/28 days. Just waiting for my positive ovulation test. X


----------



## mel102

mommapowers32 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!! YAY!!!!!
> 
> I am cd 24 and 7 dpo
> 
> TY Mouse!!!!

Not long to testing fingers crossed


----------



## Tasha S.

Mommapowers:Oooh, you're in the fun/agonizing part!! Are you a symptom spotter? :haha: I really hope you get good news in a few days!! Do you have a testing date set?!

Ridley: So exciting for your vacation! :happydance: And O is just around the corner!!! :thumbup:

AFM: I'm having really high temps for pre-O. :shrug: My pre-O temps are usually not higher than 36.4 C...I'm a tiny bit annoyed. :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Exciting days ahead! Some getting ready to O and others a few days away from testing! 

:dust:


----------



## ridley2909

I can't wait for my holiday tasha haven't been abroad in years. Are you feeling OK tasha. Just wondering if maybe you are coming down with something could explain the high temperatures?


----------



## napamermaid

Can u join pls?
Cd1 for me today after another bfn last cycle


----------



## Tasha S.

Of course! Welcome Alfiecat! :hi:

Ridley: That's so exciting! Are you bringing your kids, or is it a romantic getaway?! :flower: I actually had the flu at the end of last cycle and CD 1, but it was a 36 hour thing, and I thought that that would explain the super high temps at the end of last cycle. If you check out my last cycle's chart, it seriously looks like a pregnancy chart. And I'm still spotting on CD 10! This is all so weird for me. :dohh:


----------



## napamermaid

Thank you

Wud u take a test tasha?

Wow your baby is 10mths. I never wud have been able to trc whn mine was that age. I found the jump from 1 to 2 v hard. Ive a short gap tho. 16 months between my 2


----------



## Tasha S.

Alfiecat: I already wasted 70$ on pregnancy tests last cycle, as my chart was looking A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! :wacko: So no more tests for me! :rofl: How old is your youngest?? I found the jump from 0 to 1 a lot tougher than the jump from 1 kid to 2. DH was working nights, and had no time off with our first AND I was a university student. With my 2nd, DH took a lot of time off work, and I had just graduated! :thumbup: That said, I am a little nervous about a 3rd. That's why I'm casually TTC, and swaying for a girl (which means no DTD 2 days before O, which definitely decreases the odds of conception! :winkwink: )


----------



## mel102

Am so jealous that you will all soon be testing!!! Can't wait to next cycle to start trying &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## ridley2909

Hi Alfiecat, yes my dh and my two ds's. Maybe your illness is still lingering. Apparantly with some colds it is more likely to get pregnant if you are taking expectorant medicine.


----------



## napamermaid

Tashas: my youngest now is 23 months and my elsest 3. I feel its for easier but that 1st year of 2 is a blur. 2 babies. 2 not walking 2 on bottles 2 high chairs 2 in nappies. 1 not sleeping. 1 still not sleeping!!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome alfiecat! :hi:

In case anyone doesn't know about this, Wonfo internet cheapies all the way! You can get like 30 opks and 10 hpts for $21. 

That way you can pee on sticks until your heart's content! :rofl:


----------



## Tasha S.

Ridley: That's so nice: a family vacation!! :flower: I didn't take any meds...maybe I should have! :haha:

Mouse Chicky: :rofl: I had NEVER peed on sticks like a maniac, until last cycle! I don't think I'll do that again. :blush: I love FRERs because I'm so sentimental: I keep all my positives! No testing for me until I'm on CD 30 (which would make me 2 days late for AF if my cycles stay short like last cycle) OR if I'm past 11 DPO and I have sore nipples (I ALWAYS get that early pregnancy symptom!). But thanks for the tip! I'll keep that in mind if I start to feel my inner crazy surfacing again! :haha:

Alfiecat: That is a nice space, with your LO being 23 months now! My DD started sleeping through her nights at 7 months, and my DS at 3 months--bless him!! That definitely makes things easier! But I get you with the diapers. It's not fun having 2 in diapers. My DD is potty trained, but my little man will most likely not be potty trained when #3 comes along (that is, if it doesn't take too long for me to conceive!). 

Mel: Hang in there!!! I understand you! What CD are you on?! I hope times flies for you!! :flower:

AFM: CD 11, and first day of EWCM. I'm planning on DTD once more tonight, and then nothing until after O! We'll see how this goes! :winkwink:

How are the rest of you ladies doing?! :flower:


----------



## mel102

Am on day 23 but my cycles are anything from 28 to 36 days long!!
We aren't even trying yet and I have spent the last few days looking up symptoms it's going to be a long month :haha:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Can I join?!?! About to start trying for #3. My last BC pill will be on Monday. We were planning on waiting another month but I got back on here to join the wtt and got to excited.
DS is 2.5 and DD will be 1 on thursday. We want to keep them pretty close in age.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh and honestly the cold medicine thing actually works. Both times I tired it I got pregnant. If you take it leading up to O it helps make more CM (if you have that issue)


----------



## Tasha S.

Welcome Mattsgirl! :hi: HAHA!! I love that you got too excited and couldn't wait!!! :flower: Thanks for the tip with the cold medicine! What brand did you use?! Maybe I'll try that next cycle, if this cycle doesn't catch! :winkwink: 

Mel: I hope this is a short cycle for you!!! :hugs: Do you chart?!


----------



## napamermaid

Welcome mattsgirl another small gap in kids. Wow your is shorter than mine. 
Hoping the jump to 3 will be easier


----------



## Mattsgirl

I used the regular liquid robitussin. You don't want to use the dm or anything like that. You want the one with only Guaifenesin as the active ingredient. 

Yes we have almost 18 months to the day in difference. It took us 2 year to concieve our son so we started trying again right away and had a surprise bfp when he was 10 months.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Mattsgirl! Good luck for a quick ttc journey! :thumbup:

I might have to try the cold medicine thing.

I have a feeling I'm not going to ovulate this cycle, just like the cycle before last. Now that I think of it, I didn't have O pain last week and it usually starts a week before. Today is CD22 and my opk wasn't even close. :(
I'm trying not lose hope. It'll happen when it's supposed to happen. 

And next month I start clomid, so yay for that!


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks for the tip, Mattsgirl!!! I hope you get your BFP quickly! :flower: Two years must have felt so long, and it must have felt AMAZING to get pregnant so quickly for your second!! :cloud9: 

I'm so sorry Mouse Chicky! Waiting for O can be so long (I used to have crazy long cycles--last cycle was my first post DS, and it was only 28 days, which NEVER happened to me before! I always had more like 40 day cycles.), and then thinking it isn't going to happen must feel so crappy. :wacko: YAY for clomid next cycle though! :flower: We'll be cheering you on! :flower:


----------



## Mattsgirl

The 2 years was horrible. But at the same time I was kinda freaking out when we found out the second time because of how close they were gonna be. That only lasted for a couple weeks though.

Hopefully you O soon. But if not I've seen a lot of people on here get their BFP's first round of clomid. Sometimes the body just needs a little push.


----------



## mouse_chicky

+ opk! :happydance: There's always hope! ;)


----------



## Tasha S.

Yay for the + opk, Mouse Chicky!!! Go get busy!!!! :winkwink: :yipee:


----------



## mrscletus

Hi ladies... I am also TTC #3... I have a wonderful 9 (going on 17) yo daughter and a soon to be (like in 2 days) 7 yo son!! DH and I have been trying since June for our 3rd and final babe. I was on mirena after my son and thankfully I regulated very quickly. I have been ovulating every month, just no luck with implanting. I recently sat down with my doc, but he said for now my charts look good, just have to get the timing thing down. I'm so excited to meet more ladies that are TTC 3 as well. 
So CD3 on cycle 9 since starting. Hoping this is the month. Going to try SMEP very strickly this cycle. The past 2 cycles have been the hardest as the timing i think has been perfect... 

Sorry for rambling, looking forward to sharing my journey :)


----------



## napamermaid

Welcome mrscletus
Im the same had my timing perfect last 2 months and nothing. So v frustrating

Is it worthwhile doing smep when using ovulation kits ?


----------



## mrscletus

Alfiecat said:


> Welcome mrscletus
> Im the same had my timing perfect last 2 months and nothing. So v frustrating
> 
> Is it worthwhile doing smep when using ovulation kits ?

Thank you and yes I understand the frustration. 

For SMEP I think it works in conjunction with the OPK... BD'ing every other day until you get a positive then you :sex: 3 days in a row. Maybe I have misunderstood?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Finished my last pill on Sunday. Just waiting for AF to show up!! 
I think thats how smep works.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome mrscletus! :hi:
It sounds like you all are doing SMEP spot on! Good luck! 

I've tried SMEP in the past, but dh and I had a hard time bding that much. Is that pathetic or what? :haha: I like using opks in conjunction with temping so I know once my temp has dropped, we're good.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Tasha S.

MrsCletus: Welcome here! :hi: I hope SMEP works for you! :flower:

How is everyone doing?!

AFM: I've had somewhat of a weird cycle so far. I had a lot of spotting, so I stopped taking fertilitea. I've never had spotting with fertilitea before, but I think it might be because of it. I'm having EWCM. I'm trying to sway for a girl, but I'm almost certainly out if I don't BD again, because I haven't O'd yet (last cycle I O'd on CD 14). I think I'm going to chance it and get one more BD in tonight! :winkwink:


----------



## mrscletus

So question for you all--- hips in the air, standing on my head, what should I be doing afterwards?? Is it all just an old wives tale?


----------



## Tasha S.

I say old wives tale! :haha: The only thing I do differently is to refrain from showering in the next few hours! :winkwink:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'll admit, I usually stay lying down for 20 minutes or so after bdng. :blush: Even if it probably doesn't matter. :haha:


----------



## Tasha S.

:rofl: Alright, I do that too, Mouse Chicky! :rofl:

Mattsgirl: Yay for the last pill! Bring on AF!! :D


----------



## napamermaid

Cd8 here for me. Started the opk kit this morning as directed. Got the circle. Do i need to record this on fertility friend?


----------



## Tasha S.

Hmmm, I've only ever tried OPKs once years ago. I don't know what the circle means, so I can't help you with that! Hopefully someone can! :flower:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm on CD3. I used to stay laying down with my legs up cuz it made me feel better but then switched to ummm well not sure how to phrase it without like being seriously TMI...... "manually going" after DH. I'm sure thats an old wives tale as well but the 2 times I tried it I got pregnant. It was probably a coincidence but made me feel like I could stand up. Now I think I've shared my 2 tricks I used to get pregnant. Wasn't gonna share this one cuz a little embarrassing.


----------



## mel102

Hi how's everyone doing?? Am on cycle day 29 and having mild cramping so will hopefully be joining you soon :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Exciting mel!

So I think I've decided to do opks. I have this overwhelming desire to pee on something. 8-[ I think last time I started on cd13 and got my positive on cd17....I think might have been cd16...


----------



## x__amour

Does anyone in the US do OPK or pregnancy strips? Where do you buy them? Thinking of using them next cycle if we don't catch.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I've used them in the past and I just bought them at Fred Meyer. I've also seen them at Walmart or Walgreens. You can also order them online on amazon or ebay.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey mel! 

Mattsgirl, I "finish" myself after too. :blush: :rofl: I think there may be something to that. Something about the female orgasm drawing the sperm further up. :shrug:

Those that are trying opks, circles and smilies are the digital kind, circle means not fertile, smilie is a go. Way too expensive in my opinion. I'm going to plug my Wonfos again. :haha: You get them on amazon super cheap. Usually the second line gets darker the closer you get to O, but as was the case with me this month, it can be pale one day and positive the next. Most people will get a second line darker than the test line on their true positive day. Don't torture yourself with squinting at the "almost positives." I typically get 2-3 days of positives, then the next day is negative. If you temp along with it, you'll likely be able to pinpoint the exact day of O. Good luck!!!

According to ff, I am 4 dpo today. :happydance:


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls!! 

Mel: Let us know if when AF arrives! Isn't this seriously the only time that we're excited for AF! :haha:

Mouse Chicky: Wohoo for being 4DPO!! :happydance: Do you have a testing date? :flower:

Mattsgirl: What CD are you on? :flower:

AFM: I'm pretty sure that I'm 2DPO. If I do get pregnant this cycle, I'm 80% sure that it will be a boy! So much for my girl-gender swaying! :haha: My cycles are irregular, and last cycle my cervix went SHOW 1 day before O, and high 3 days before. So when I didn't O on CD 14 like last cycle, I decided to base timing on cervical position (I've O'd as late as 24 DPO.) Well, my cervix never went high this cycle! Oh well! :haha: I'll be super happy with a boy! :winkwink:


----------



## ridley2909

When are you testing tasha? I think I am 1dpo?


----------



## Tasha S.

Ridley: Yay! What CD does that put O on for you? You had got AF before me, right? Do you always O late-ish? I hate that my O moves around so much! :dohh: I promised DH that I wouldn't test before 11 DPO UNLESS I get sore nipples! :winkwink: How about you??


----------



## napamermaid

What does wonfos mean?

Im Cd 10 got 2nd flashing smiley face this morning


----------



## ridley2909

Got pos test on cd19 usually get it on cd15 fiat cycle that I know of that I have over late. Will try testing at 7dpo just in case I ovulated earlier than I thought. Totally weird cycle this month no cramping yet? I promised myself I wouldn't test early but with my ov moving around it has totally thrown everything. X


----------



## ridley2909

Wondfos are a type of ovulation test that are cheaper than the digital ones. That way you can test several times a day when them and confirm with the digital. X


----------



## Tasha S.

Ridley: I hate late O!!! Yay! 6 days before the testing begins! :D


----------



## napamermaid

Ridley thank you.
Its so hard not to test. Im happy even to be poas the ovulation tsts and seeing a smiley face, so used to hcg bfn sad to say its niceto see a test showing what i want it to.


----------



## ridley2909

Yes it is awesome to get that solid smile. &#128522;


----------



## Tasha S.

How is everyone doing?? 

Mel: Any sign of AF? :flower:

Last cycle was my first cycle TTC, and I was so excited to the point of obsession! This cycle I'm feeling almost afraid of a BFP! Maybe because my whole family got the flu, and the kids caught hand-foot-mouth, and I just can't imagine going through all that with 3?! Anyone else feel scared? Xx


----------



## mel102

Tasha S. said:


> How is everyone doing??
> 
> Mel: Any sign of AF? :flower:
> 
> Last cycle was my first cycle TTC, and I was so excited to the point of obsession! This cycle I'm feeling almost afraid of a BFP! Maybe because my whole family got the flu, and the kids caught hand-foot-mouth, and I just can't imagine going through all that with 3?! Anyone else feel scared? Xx


Hey everyone AF arrived yesterday so am on cd2 today 

Tasha I feel like this alot aswell there is days I think no way can I add another as its mad in our house as it is but am scared one day il regret not having another one.


----------



## Tasha S.

YAYYYY Mel!!! You're officially on the TTC bandwagon!! :thumbup:

It's great to hear that you feel that way too sometimes--it makes me feel a lot better! DH has started to ask if I'm sure that I really want to be TTC, and I do, it's just I'm scared at the same time! I know that 3 is going to be hard. But just like you, I'm sure that I'll regret it later on if I put it off!

Crosshairs for me today! (Dotted, because my cervix never went high! ;) ) I'm 80% sure that I'll have a boy, because of the timing! My MIL thinks I'm funny to think that timing has anything to do with gender (I'm very close to her, so I confide a lot in her!). So we made a bet! If I do conceive this cycle and it's a boy, she owes me and my family a nice lunch at a restaurant. If it's a girl, I owe her! :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Glad af showed, Mel! Now on with the ttc show!

Tasha, I can scared all the time about 3 kids. That's probably why I've stopped and started ttc so much this round. But I always go back . . . so I know I'll regret not going for it. :hugs:
Logic verses the heart.

With babies, the heart usually wins out. :) :cloud9:


----------



## whorllyknows

I'm ttc #5. Mine r older kids. I don't remember a lot of this. I am 10 days past ovulation. I have had some strange cervical mucus. Today my temp jumped a solid degree. They have been up and pretty stable since ovulation. I'm having a lot of symptoms but I don't wanna think they r symptoms of not. I know I'm exhausted. That's for sure. I am frustrated and moody. My bbs hurt and when I take my bra off wow. I have had some very weird dreams. I'm hopeful because of this temp jump but not wanting to be too hopeful. I have been cramping like my af is coming but that's not due for another 9 days. What do you think?


----------



## Tasha S.

Whorlly: I'd take a test! :winkwink:

How are the rest of you ladies doing?! Any testers soon! :flower:


----------



## mel102

Whorlly take a test and let us all know 

How long did it take everyone to conceive last time? My son was a surprise baby and with my daughter we conceived first cycle off the pill x


----------



## Tasha S.

Mel: I conceived my first cycle ttc #1, but miscarried. It took me 5 cycles to conceive after my loss. I conceived my son on the first cycle!


----------



## mel102

Tasha S. said:


> Mel: I conceived my first cycle ttc #1, but miscarried. It took me 5 cycles to conceive after my loss. I conceived my son on the first cycle!

Sorry to hear that tasha :hugs: 

How are you all feeling now after having the flu?


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks Mel! I have my rainbow babies, and that definitely fills the void! :flower: I just HATE the first trimester, because I always end up bleeding between 7-9 weeks: the first time I miscarried during that bleed, and the two other times I didn't! It just makes me nervous! We're all recuperated from the flu! Thanks! :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is doing well. :thumbup:

7 dpo for me here. Can't wait to test on Friday!

Mel, I conceived #1 on my 3rd cycle of trying; she was the easy one. My ds took 12 cycles (total of about 1 1/2 years due t my long cycles), during which time I conceived and miscarried at 6 weeks, and conceived my rainbow 4 months after that. A long journey but totally worth it. ;)


----------



## pianogirl

Hey guys, I'm sort of between wtt and ttc #3. Can I join!? I'm on cd 14. I don't track very well as I've never had to :p but according to the ewcm showing up I think I'm probably going to O tomorrow. Or I did today. I'm not sure. Anyway, my brother is getting married in July and I already ordered my bridesmaid dress. So I'm a little nervous about fitting into it! And life has been a little crazy around here lately. So we will probably wait until next month. Which makes it 14 days until officially ttc but more like 28 until O. Unless we change our minds tomorrow. Haha. Anyway, I'd love to join you guys for my last bit of wtt and to cheer you on for your bfps, if that's alright!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Cd 8 for me. Bought my opks and will be starting them on Sunday cd 13. For DS it took 2 years and for DD it was 10 months after ds was born but I only had 2 periods so not really sure how many cycles to consider that.


----------



## ridley2909

Good luck matts girl and piano girl. I worked out that Sunday is probably implantation day if it has worked with me ovulating late. So going to try to hold of till Tuesday. X


----------



## napamermaid

Welcome

Oh ridley exciting. I will be stalking you hoping for a bfp.
Waiting to ovulate here cd14. Totally dragging ing


----------



## mel102

pianogirl said:


> Hey guys, I'm sort of between wtt and ttc #3. Can I join!? I'm on cd 14. I don't track very well as I've never had to :p but according to the ewcm showing up I think I'm probably going to O tomorrow. Or I did today. I'm not sure. Anyway, my brother is getting married in July and I already ordered my bridesmaid dress. So I'm a little nervous about fitting into it! And life has been a little crazy around here lately. So we will probably wait until next month. Which makes it 14 days until officially ttc but more like 28 until O. Unless we change our minds tomorrow. Haha. Anyway, I'd love to join you guys for my last bit of wtt and to cheer you on for your bfps, if that's alright!

Welcome pianogirl it's hard waiting we were originally waiting until March or April but i couldn't do it :haha:


----------



## pianogirl

For a while we were thinking of waiting until April or May. But I can't do it. Plus I want my kids pretty close in age and my baby just turned one. So I don't want to wait too long.


----------



## mrscletus

Hi to the new peeps... 

Alfiecat- Im in the same boat- cheapie OPKs getting darker, but not quite there, lots of watery CM and I had a nice little temp drop this am. Im cd 12 today, but usually O early- so it is feeling like my body is gearing up!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Welcome Pianogirl! :flower:

Ridley: Are you for sure testing on Tuesday?! I'm really going to try to wait until next Thursday. I wasted 70$ on frers last cycle, and I feel bad about it! :blush: :haha:

Alfiecat & Mrscletus: Yay for approaching O!

AFM: I had such a crappy morning lol! My thermometer was dead, so I couldn't temp, AND I almost had a car accident (SUPER icy roads, and a hill with a stop sign at the bottom = disaster! I was pumping my breaks the whole time, but I fishtailed!)


----------



## ridley2909

Hi tasha, told myself I would try to hold of. Think I am due af wed/thurs. I have a early superdrug test. The chance is if I did conceive would have probably only implant on Sunday so wed/Thursday it would show up anyway. I have a superdrug early test but that won't work as I ovulated late. When is your af due? When did you ovulate? Sorry to hear of the near miss with the car.


----------



## Tasha S.

Ridley: I am also due for AF Wednesday or Thursday! I just caved in and bought Wondfo internet cheapies off Amazon! :rofl: 18$ for 25 of them!!! I took express shipping (it's only 1$ more for express!) so they should arrive on Monday, and I'll start testing away as soon as they arrive! :haha::haha:


----------



## ridley2909

Fingers crossed we will be bump buddies tasha. I need to poas so bad that I am having to run to the toilet in the morning so I can't test. Trying to hold off symptom spotting till Monday. I am also running out of tests I have one cheapy, one early and two digitals left. Let the testing commence on Monday. Have to decide between taking the cheapie first or the early. X


----------



## ridley2909

Just looked on Amazon and you can get abblo pregnancy tests 5mui sensitivity. Thought I would mention it here because that is earlier than first response.


----------



## mel102

I've got cold feet again!!!!! I know it's silly but today I just feel like no way can I have another baby our house is just way to small and my other 2 are a good age so life is good do I really want to start over agin with the sleepless nights etc. I know i will feel different tomorrow lol why is this so difficult :nope:


----------



## ridley2909

Opks are getting darker. Grrr promised I wouldn't do this to myself. &#128533;


----------



## napamermaid

I thought u had ovulated already ridley??


----------



## mel102

ridley2909 said:


> Opks are getting darker. Grrr promised I wouldn't do this to myself. &#128533;

That's strange how many days past ovulation are you?


----------



## ridley2909

I have but some people at that if you use opks after ovulation and they gradually get darker this could be the sign of a bfp?


----------



## mel102

ridley2909 said:


> I have but some people at that if you use opks after ovulation and they gradually get darker this could be the sign of a bfp?

Hopefully this is the start of your BFP


----------



## ridley2909

6dpo not sure how accurate the theory is but I have the need to poas and want to wait until at least Monday to test. X


----------



## mrscletus

Ridley- Hoping that is a good sign for a BFP... fingers crossed for you. I cant wait until ladies start testing!!

EWCM this am, and another low temp- really thinking I will get my pos OPK today. fmu was too diluted. I drank a lot of water before bed. Going to test around 2 ish.


----------



## pianogirl

mel102 said:


> I've got cold feet again!!!!! I know it's silly but today I just feel like no way can I have another baby our house is just way to small and my other 2 are a good age so life is good do I really want to start over agin with the sleepless nights etc. I know i will feel different tomorrow lol why is this so difficult :nope:

If you keep going back and forth I would say go for it. You might regret not doing it in the future. But if you have another baby, you'll never regret it! Think of how much you love your kiddos! You'll love #3 just as much. :)


----------



## mel102

Thanks pianogirl i know I will it just seems like such a big step


----------



## napamermaid

Oh ridley why did you tell me that.... now ill be poas on sticks for ovulation after ovulation and early hpt....

Mrsclets thats great news how did test at 2pm go ?:-
Im finding it hard to get even near a positive opk this month


----------



## mrscletus

Alfiecat said:


> Oh ridley why did you tell me that.... now ill be poas on sticks for ovulation after ovulation and early hpt....
> 
> Mrsclets thats great news how did test at 2pm go ?:-
> Im finding it hard to get even near a positive opk this month

I'm in PA, USA, so it is only 1000 am here. I wish it were 2pm! LOL


----------



## Tasha S.

:rofl: POAS addicts, all of you!!! :rofl: ...Okay, all of us (but I'm not getting into OPKs!) :blush: :rofl:

Mel: I'm with you! I'm TERRIFIED!!! But I want it. :haha:

Ridley: Such a bad example to Alfiecat!! :rofl: I hope we're bump buddies too! :flower: What amazon are you on (.ca or .com)? I can't find the hpt that you're referring to!! :winkwink: I bought wondfos, 10 miu.

xxxx


----------



## napamermaid

I bought them on amazon uk for 3 euro, no tests under 7 euro for 1 in shops


----------



## ridley2909

On Amazon.co.uk. Tasha. Sorry Alfie. :) what cd are you on. Don't worry about ovulation it will happen. Might just be later than expected. X


----------



## ridley2909

Are any of you ladies in FB? The tests are ABBLO. X


----------



## ridley2909

mrscletus said:


> Alfiecat said:
> 
> 
> Oh ridley why did you tell me that.... now ill be poas on sticks for ovulation after ovulation and early hpt....
> 
> Mrsclets thats great news how did test at 2pm go ?:-
> Im finding it hard to get even near a positive opk this month
> 
> I'm in PA, USA, so it is only 1000 am here. I wish it were 2pm! LOLClick to expand...

It is 3.50pm here. :)


----------



## mel102

I was trying to avoid opks this time but you lot have me looking for them on Amazon :haha:


----------



## ridley2909

Join the dark side Mel. &#9786;


----------



## pianogirl

I am jealous of all of your poas! All I get to do is wait. :wacko: But I know a month can go by really fast, too.


----------



## ridley2909

Lol
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ridley2909

You will be there soon piano. X


----------



## mrscletus

ridley- love the pic... just keep peeing.

And the 2 oclock pee was pretty diluted looking, so I didn't waste a test. Holding for a couple hours with no liquids and will try again.


----------



## ridley2909

Keep us update Mrs cletus


----------



## napamermaid

ridley2909 said:


> On Amazon.co.uk. Tasha. Sorry Alfie. :) what cd are you on. Don't worry about ovulation it will happen. Might just be later than expected. X

Im on cd 15 now


----------



## ridley2909

It's probably just running a little late. I am sure if you test twice a day you will catch it. The same happened to me this month and eventually ovulated on cd19. X


----------



## mrscletus

Well ladies.... What do you all think?? Pos yes or no!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ridley2909

That is a positive, get bding. &#128521;


----------



## Tasha S.

Yay Mrscletus!!!! I agree with Ridley: time to get busy! :winkwink:

Ridley: Aha! I assumed you were on this side of the pond! :winkwink: That would explain why I can't find those hpt 's on Amazon!


----------



## napamermaid

Def positive woo hoo get busy


----------



## mel102

mrscletus said:


> Well ladies.... What do you all think?? Pos yes or no!?

That's definitely a positive time to get busy


----------



## mrscletus

Mattsgirl said:


> I'm on CD3. I used to stay laying down with my legs up cuz it made me feel better but then switched to ummm well not sure how to phrase it without like being seriously TMI...... "manually going" after DH. I'm sure thats an old wives tale as well but the 2 times I tried it I got pregnant. It was probably a coincidence but made me feel like I could stand up. Now I think I've shared my 2 tricks I used to get pregnant. Wasn't gonna share this one cuz a little embarrassing.

Well Mattsgirl- I used this method last night. As DH actually suggested it too!! I think it is awesome he has been reading up on things we can do to "help our chances" its kind of a huge turn on that he is researching (or maybe that's just the O hormones talking) either way we tried it... we shall see what happens. 

I am feeling twinges/o pain today on the left side. I have honestly never really felt them this strong before. 

Any news on O Alfiecat? I know you have to be getting close right?


----------



## Tasha S.

Mrscletus: I hope you catch this cycle! :flower:

My Wondfo IC's arrived in the mail just now!!!!! (I was expecting them for Monday!) I'm pretty sure I'm going to start POAS-ing tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

You girls are cracking me up.
:haha:
Glad I'm not the only poas lunatic, rocking the Internet cheapies. :rofl:
Ridely, I drive myself insane too with the opks post O to see if they darken. And they always do a day or two before af.](*,)

10 dpo. :bfn: I'm feeling really chill about it. Onward and upward. 
:wine:

Welcome pianogirl!


----------



## mel102

mouse_chicky said:


> You girls are cracking me up.
> :haha:
> Glad I'm not the only poas lunatic, rocking the Internet cheapies. :rofl:
> Ridely, I drive myself insane too with the opks post O to see if they darken. And they always do a day or two before af.](*,)
> 
> 10 dpo. :bfn: I'm feeling really chill about it. Onward and upward.
> :wine:
> 
> Welcome pianogirl!

still time for your BFP are you testing again tomorrow?


----------



## Tasha S.

BFN on an ic this morning ladies! :rofl: I'm 9 DPO! But my temp rose by .7 degrees C, which is a positive sign! I'm feeling very chill, like Mouse Chicky! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-02-20 at 7.44.59 AM.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tasha S.

Now that it's dry, I think I might see something! :rofl: But I have gifted eyes for seeing second lines, and can almost wish them into existence! :haha:


----------



## ridley2909

I have given up on the opks waiting till Monday to take my early test. Should be due af on Wed. Not sure I see anything yet tasha. It is still early days. Thought you were waiting till Monday? &#9786;


----------



## Tasha S.

Ridley: I received my tests yesterday afternoon in the mail, and they were only supposed to arrive Monday! :haha:

A definite screen tilter! I'm not calling this a BFP though.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-02-20 at 8.53.41 AM.png
File size: 312.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ridley2909

I see something on the dried test tasha


----------



## mel102

I think I see something


----------



## Tasha S.

Really, Ridley?! Wohoo! I'm not crazy! :rofl: We'll see tomorrow. It might be an evap! :winkwink:


----------



## ridley2909

No, definetly not crazy. Wish I had some one step tests left. Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## Tasha S.

Ridley: I just have normal PMS symptoms! Tender breasts (not as tender as they used to get before having kids!), (TMI) mild constipation (which makes the haemorrhoids I got from being in labour for 48 hours with my son act up! Ouch! :wacko:), and overall crankiness! :haha:


----------



## napamermaid

Tasha i see it too, BFP
Take another test now!!! It will confirm evap or not


----------



## Tasha S.

Lol Alfie! I'm going to wait until tomorrow. I'm starting to wonder if the bit of pink I see is on either side of where the line would be. Thoughts? Xx


----------



## ridley2909

I think it looks pink. X


----------



## pianogirl

It's so hard to tell! Take another one tomorrow, if it's a bfp it should be stronger by then.


----------



## ridley2909

9dpo tomorrow should I test. Due af Wednesday and the pack says you can test 4 days before af. Do I test tomorrow or wait?


----------



## mel102

ridley2909 said:


> 9dpo tomorrow should I test. Due af Wednesday and the pack says you can test 4 days before af. Do I test tomorrow or wait?

I wouldn't be able to settle until I tested so I say test!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Join the craziness Ridley! You know you want to!! :test: :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

ridely, I'm a bad influence, but I say :test: tomorrow. :haha:

Tasha, I hope it's the start of your :bfp:!


----------



## ridley2909

Took tests this morning. I had no symptoms this month, Actually freaking out a little, excited too.
 



Attached Files:







20160221_080735-2.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mel102

Congratulations a :bfp: I am so happy for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ridley2909

Thanks Mel, did you test again tasha?


----------



## Tasha S.

Yay Ridley!!!!! That's early for a positive digi!!!!! :yipee:

Looks like we'll be bump buddies!!! :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Tasha S.

I'll take a FRER tomorrow! :winkwink:


----------



## ridley2909

Yay, congratulations, when will you be due?


----------



## Tasha S.

November 3rd! You? November 4th right? Since you're 9 DPO and I'm 10 DPO?


----------



## ridley2909

30th October based on my lmp. X


----------



## Tasha S.

Same test dried!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tasha S.

Oh ok! I'm calculating from ovulation! From LMP it's November 1st!


----------



## ridley2909

Yay definetly bump buddies. X


----------



## mel102

Tasha S. said:


> Same test dried!

Congratulations tasha that is fantastic you both for your :bfp: today


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oh yay! Congratulations ridley and Tasha! :wohoo: :headspin: !

This is so great! On the VIP list you two go. ;)


My temp dropped below the baseline, so af should come tomorrow for me. Ready for this cycle start!

Don't forget to drop by and check up on us, girls. :)


----------



## Tasha S.

I'm sorry for the temp drop, Mouse Chicky! I hope you'll get your BFP on your next cycle! :flower:

Oh, I'll be a regular stalker! Xxx


----------



## ridley2909

Definetly check in mouse. Sorry to hear about the temp drop. You are not out till af shows. X


----------



## napamermaid

Woo hoo tasha and ridley. Im so pleased for you both. Hoping glong and myself can join you

Im like a bear didnt get to bd last nigh day after positive opk. Have i still a chance? Had been doing it every second day prior and will today???


----------



## Tasha S.

Alfiecat: You definitely still have a chance! I dtd the day before O, not the day of O! AND positive OPKs don't necessarily mean the day of O! xx


----------



## ridley2909

Alfiecat you still have a chance I I bd'd the day before positive the again two days after the positive test. X


----------



## napamermaid

Really god i hope so


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats to the 2 BFP's! That's so exciting to get them together.


----------



## mel102

How's everyone doing today? 

Mouse has af arrived yet?

Am only on cd10 seems to be going so slow!!


----------



## mrscletus

Finally had my temp rise.. And it just keeps rising. Got lots of BDing in and now I'm pretty confident that I am in the TWW


----------



## mel102

mrscletus said:


> Finally had my temp rise.. And it just keeps rising. Got lots of BDing in and now I'm pretty confident that I am in the TWW

yay for being in the tww when will you be testing?


----------



## mrscletus

I'll try to hold off as long as possible. Hopefully I can wait until after the 1st!


----------



## Tasha S.

That's a pretty dramatic temp rise, Mrscletus! :thumbup:


----------



## ridley2909

Will be stalking you Mrs cletus those temps look promising. X


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hope this is your month Mrscletus! :thumbup:

No af yet, but opk is very pale, so now I'm just waiting. :coffee:



Mel, O will be here before you know it!


----------



## mrscletus

Stalk away ladies.. I hate to get too excited only to be let down... But I am feeling very confident in this cycle.


----------



## mel102

mrscletus said:


> Stalk away ladies.. I hate to get too excited only to be let down... But I am feeling very confident in this cycle.

Really hope this is your month


----------



## napamermaid

Really hope its ur bfp month

me like a psycho did a test 3 dpo. Pure bfn. Will i ever learn


----------



## mrscletus

3 dpo :haha: :rofl:

I cant say I haven't been there before. 

I am feeling pretty crampy today... hoping its implant pain, seems a little early, but who knows with my body and this weird cycle.


----------



## pianogirl

So DH and I went back and forth for the first two weeks of this cycle trying to decide if we should start this month or next. We ended up ditching the condoms once cause we were so sure we wanted to try now... I'm on cd 21, that was cd 10. I'm in such a cranky mood the last two days and I'm worried I'm pregnant already. I would probably be super excited about a bfp, I've just been so down that I'm worried about it instead. Plus, I've been trying to lose a couple of pounds before a bfp to make sure that bridesmaid dress still fits in summer and it's not working and I'm stressed out about that... I guess I just need a little pep talk today. :p


----------



## napamermaid

Mrs cletus i know i know pure luncy but couldnt help myself

Pianogirl bfp would be brilliant heres hoping


----------



## mel102

:haha:


Alfiecat said:


> Really hope its ur bfp month
> 
> me like a psycho did a test 3 dpo. Pure bfn. Will i ever learn

:haha::haha:this is something i would do!!


----------



## mrscletus

*PianoGirl* I have convinced myself that there is never going to be a perfect time, only the right time. If all the stars align so to speak and you caught the egg... you will stress at first (because who wouldn't) and then you will realize that you are having a baby and that is the best feeling in the world.


----------



## pianogirl

Thanks mrscletus. I do believe that God has a good plan for my life. I need to remember that if everything does really align it is for a reason. And I do know that another baby will be really good! Thanks for the reminder. :)


----------



## pianogirl

Mrscletus how many dpo are you now? Or are you not sure?


----------



## mrscletus

I'm 3 dpo


----------



## napamermaid

Me too and its driving me mad


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hang in there girls!


----------



## mel102

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Mattsgirl

FX for everyone in the TWW!

Still waiting to get my positive opk. Today is CD 17 ( haven't tested yet today) and still negative. Considering it's my first cycle off of birth control so I'm not too worried. But would still be nice to get a positive soon. I'll update once I test.


----------



## pianogirl

I am on cd 24, a few potential symptoms, but nothing that couldn't just be normal pms. My boobs feel different, I got mad at DH for dumb things a couple times... :p


----------



## napamermaid

Bfn again today


----------



## mel102

Alfiecat How many days past o are you??

Pianogirl when are you testing??


----------



## x__amour

My period is 8 days "late" running off my old 28 day BCP cycle. I tested last weekend but BFN. Giving it until March to test again.


----------



## pianogirl

I'm only going to test late next week. Thursday or Friday. I think it's a pretty small chance that I actually am pregnant so I'd like to save my one test (and my money!) until it would for sure be accurate. And maybe af will come and then I can save it for next month. But maybe I won't be able to wait...


----------



## mum of boys

Hi everyone!
Such a great read this forum is, so glad I found it :)
I'm trying for #3 also. Took me some time to get the husband on board but I just know our family is not complete, #3 will be our last.
I only stopped the pill early Jan and started using OPK's. I received a positive on CD19 in Jan the think I got a positive on CD13 which I thought was weird in comparison to last month, or maybe it's not a positive?


----------



## mum of boys

This is my OPK's this month
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mel102

Welcome mum of boys day 13 looks positive to me


----------



## mouse_chicky

x amour, I hope you're late because you're pregnant. ;) A positive may be around the corner.

Good luck waiting to test, pianogirl! :haha: You may be the only one of us with that kind of willpower.

So sorry for the bfn, Alfiecat. :hugs: No af yet, right?

Welcome mum of boys! I agree that CD13 looks positive. :thumbup:

CD3 for me; first day of clomid. I hope it shortens my cycle. It'd be nice to O around CD14 or so instead of 20 or 21!


----------



## napamermaid

mouse_chicky said:


> x amour, I hope you're late because you're pregnant. ;) A positive may be around the corner.
> 
> Good luck waiting to test, pianogirl! :haha: You may be the only one of us with that kind of willpower.
> 
> So sorry for the bfn, Alfiecat. :hugs: No af yet, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome mum of boys! I agree that CD13 looks positive. :thumbup:
> 
> CD3 for me; first day of clomid. I hope it shortens my cycle. It'd be nice to O around CD14 or so instead of 20 or 21!

No no af yet but im losing hope day by day bfn by bfn


----------



## mrscletus

Alfiecat... It's still so early for us.. Don't lose hope yet.


----------



## mel102

Still time for your BFP ladies


----------



## Mattsgirl

You still have a shot. Don't give up hope yet. 

AFM I O'd yesterday. We were able to get lots of BDing in the last couple days and we will again tonight. FX it works. Will be testing on the 11th if no af.


----------



## mel102

Hope this is your month mattsgirl.

I am still getting negative opks on cd16 so frustrating!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck mattsgirl! :thumbup:

Hang in there, mel. :hugs: Just keep testing . . .


----------



## napamermaid

Bfn here again
Im so out. Af cramps here in force ready for thursday


----------



## mel102

Alfiecat said:


> Bfn here again
> Im so out. Af cramps here in force ready for thursday

Sorry to hear that alfiecat :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

So sorry alfiecat.


----------



## katethegreat

Hi Ladies, 

I'm totally new to this site and this is the first time hubs and I have been ttc in several years. I have 2 precious children and hubby and I finally feel like it may be time for another. This is the 1st month that we have been actively trying. Last month I began charting to get a grasp on what this whole charting thing is even about. So after charting last month there were significant ups and downs on my chart. I had several restless nights and lots of stress. This month however has been different with much more consistency in there. AF is due on the 3rd and I had a SMALL (.2) temp dip this morning. I'm on pins and needles today because I don't know what to expect. I have this nervous excitement about it. I have a 10 day luteal phase and a 31 day cycle. So it takes forever for O but like no time to get my hopes up. :wacko: only to have them crushed. So fx this time around thinking about what tomorrow will bring. Really hoping to see my temps go back up. 

Symptom watch- Not much to report. A little bit of a crampy feeling and sore bb a bit of that queasy feeling but otherwise not much. This happens every month so can't really us it as a judge either.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good luck Kate. Fx for this cycle!

I'm goong crazy in this tww. I'm probably gonna test early cuz i just can't wait.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Katethegreat! Hope this is your cycle! :thumbup:
Stalking, mattsgirl. :haha: :ninja:


----------



## pianogirl

Good luck, Kate!

I am on cycle day 28. My cycle was 29 days last time. But it has shortened every time since I quit breastfeeding DS in October. So it should come tomorrow or Thursday. I'm really tempted to test tomorrow but I don't want to waste my test on a day that might be too early anyway... What do you think, ladies?


----------



## mel102

I think I am out this cycle got a positive opk yesterday but haven't been able to bed since Saturday as my oh has been working nights all week :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## mel102

pianogirl said:


> Good luck, Kate!
> 
> I am on cycle day 28. My cycle was 29 days last time. But it has shortened every time since I quit breastfeeding DS in October. So it should come tomorrow or Thursday. I'm really tempted to test tomorrow but I don't want to waste my test on a day that might be too early anyway... What do you think, ladies?

:test::test: am sorry I wouldn't be able to wait lol x


----------



## katethegreat

mel102 said:


> pianogirl said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Kate!
> 
> I am on cycle day 28. My cycle was 29 days last time. But it has shortened every time since I quit breastfeeding DS in October. So it should come tomorrow or Thursday. I'm really tempted to test tomorrow but I don't want to waste my test on a day that might be too early anyway... What do you think, ladies?
> 
> :test::test: am sorry I wouldn't be able to wait lol xClick to expand...

Mel so funny!!!! I'm the same way. :shhh::shhh: I could possibly be a POAS addict....... :shhh::shhh:


----------



## katethegreat

I had another temp drop today......still above cover line but I may be out this time around. Still have fx'd but mentally I'm preparing for a no. I won't give up yet though until AF makes her appearance.


----------



## pianogirl

I did it! I'm going to say that's a strong bfn. I'm not very disappointed though. It would have been nice to not have to try this month. But I think next month is better timing for us anyway. :)


----------



## napamermaid

Im just waiting for af to show its face to move onto cd1 again


----------



## mel102

pianogirl said:


> I did it! I'm going to say that's a strong bfn. I'm not very disappointed though. It would have been nice to not have to try this month. But I think next month is better timing for us anyway. :)

Your not out yet pianogirl


----------



## pianogirl

Still no sign of af. Except my boobs feel funny. Hmmm.


----------



## mel102

pianogirl said:


> Still no sign of af. Except my boobs feel funny. Hmmm.

This is a good sign fingers crossed for you


----------



## pianogirl

I wont be very disappointed if af shows up. I just really want to know. I am going out at lunch today so if af hasn't shown by then I will buy another test. I'm on cd 31 and I was not expecting it to go this long. Maybe I'm just being impatient. But I need to know!


----------



## Mattsgirl

That's the worst pioanogirl. I had several of those when ttc DS1 it was so frustrating. It's like I don't care either way just make up your mind.

AFM having to resist the need to test. I didn't used to be but this cycle I'm a massive poas addict. It's crazy! So if I can make myself wait until Tuesday I feel better about wasting a test. (Tuesday is day AF is due)


----------



## pianogirl

I did another test today. Still negative. So I should probably just wait patiently for af.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Mel, sperm can live for 6 days, I think. Might there still be a chance?

Pianogirl, sometimes waiting for af is worse then waiting for O. It's like, get on with it! Same for you, alfiecat, onward and upward!

Mattsgirl, you could test Monday . . . ho hum. :haha: I'm the worst. :blush:


----------



## Tasha S.

Thinking of you ladies!!! Pianogirl: I hope you get a BFP!! And Mattsgirl, I'm thinking of you as your testing date approaches! 

I'm sorry for the BFN, Alfiecat! Fx next cycle is your BFP! Xx

I'm having SUCH bad cramps tonight. I remember having really bad cramps with DD, but this time it's really on my left side (and I know I O'd from that side!). I'm a tad nervous. :(


----------



## mouse_chicky

Those early weeks are so nervewracking, Tasha! It's probably just your little one getting comfy. :hugs:


----------



## mel102

I hops everything's ok tasha am sure your little bean is just fine x

Mousechick yeah I suppose I am still in with a chance but not getting my hopes up


----------



## x__amour

I am still cycle 1 on CD 45 now but with no signs of AF. My cycle is very irregular not on birth control but I generally have a period every month. I skipped February completely though as it's a short month but still no period as of yet.

Friday and Saturday I had very light spotting which I'm hoping and praying is possible implantation bleeding. I've never had IB before but it's definitely not AF as when AF starts it's like insta-period, lol. So fingers crossed! I've bought a couple tests and read it takes about 5-7 days after IB to start getting BFPs so will be testing throughout the week!


----------



## mel102

x__amour said:


> I am still cycle 1 on CD 45 now but with no signs of AF. My cycle is very irregular not on birth control but I generally have a period every month. I skipped February completely though as it's a short month but still no period as of yet.
> 
> Friday and Saturday I had very light spotting which I'm hoping and praying is possible implantation bleeding. I've never had IB before but it's definitely not AF as when AF starts it's like insta-period, lol. So fingers crossed! I've bought a couple tests and read it takes about 5-7 days after IB to start getting BFPs so will be testing throughout the week!

Long cycles can be so frustrating good luck testing let us all know how you get on x


----------



## pianogirl

Cd 34. No af. No bfp. This is very unexpected. It's like I can see the shadow of where the line would be but I don't think it's actually positive.


----------



## Tasha S.

Pianogirl: PICS!!!!! :D


----------



## pianogirl

No pics necessary. I should have just waited three hours. Af is here, and cd 1 along with it. We are officially TTC!!!


----------



## x__amour

So, I tested this morning and didn't see anything after 5 minutes so I left it on the counter and took DD to school. Came back, ate lunch, and then came into my bathroom to see the maybe, faintest, teeniest, line? It looks like it has a little color in person. The possible line looks a little low but I looked up other pictures and other people's lines are a little below too. This test is about 2 hours old.

I will re-test Wednesday morning so that 48 hours has passed. Thoughts though? EVAP? Maybe the beginning of a BFP? 


Spoiler
*UN-edited.*

https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/IMG_2844_zps6ypgtvnv.jpg

*Edited.*

https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/IMG_2844-1_zpsruecawpa.jpg
https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/IMG_2844-1-2_zpsndo27xz9.jpg


----------



## mum of boys

So I had to share with someone as I haven't shared with hubby yet but I'm just so excited. I tested 3 days ago was neg, tested yesterday and was neg again, then tested tonight and there is a second line (very faint) but it's there! Just thinking of how to break the news to hubby :)


----------



## Tasha S.

I'm so sorry for AF Pianogirl!!! xxx

X-amour: That looks like a BFP to me!!!! :D

YAYY mum of boys!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## x__amour

Another faint line this morning, this time within 5 minutes. Keeping calm until I get something stronger but feeling good.


----------



## pianogirl

Yay for bfps! Guys. I'm not upset about af so you don't have to be sad for me. We weren't actually even trying yet. :p Actually DH wasn't feeling super ready yet, he knew he wanted more but now seems so early and he can hardly think ahead nine months that he would be ready by then... But he is more sad about af than me! Which means he is totally ready and he knows it too. So it's all working out very well. I'm glad he can feel ready before really TTC for real.


----------



## ridley2909

Congratulations on the bfps. &#9786; looks like you will be having November babies. I am now 6 weeks and 2 days having weird dreams. X


----------



## mel102

mum of boys said:


> So I had to share with someone as I haven't shared with hubby yet but I'm just so excited. I tested 3 days ago was neg, tested yesterday and was neg again, then tested tonight and there is a second line (very faint) but it's there! Just thinking of how to break the news to hubby :)

Wow congratulations mum of boys :yipee:


----------



## mel102

x__amour said:


> Another faint line this morning, this time within 5 minutes. Keeping calm until I get something stronger but feeling good.

Congratulations x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay x amour and mum of boys!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:


CD 14 for me and opk is starting to get dark. Maybe the clomid will make me ovulate sooner than I normally do! That'd be nice.


----------



## mel102

Yay for the opk getting darker mouse I hope you ovulate soon

Am roughly 7dpo (don't tempt so can't be sure) and its dragging in:growlmad:


----------



## x__amour

I'm still waiting on darker lines though. Tested this morning with a different cheapie brand and couldn't see anything so waiting a few more days before I test again and hopefully will have a dark BFP or have to look at some different tests.


----------



## mel102

How many dpo are you?


----------



## x__amour

Not a clue in the world. Didn't track ovulation and don't have regular cycles.


----------



## mrscletus

Cograts ladies!! Its so exciting to see someone getting BFPs. 

AFM- I am hanging in there, took a little offline break, was honestly feeling sorry for myself, but then DH reminded me that if it is meant to happen it will and we will keep trying. I don't know what I would do without him.

SO I haven't been temping this cycle as my thermometer needs a battery- got it today tho, so I will start temping tomorrow. AF was easy to deal with this month- hardly any cramping and normal flow- for the first time since going off the mirena. Maybe that's a good sign- who knows. 

I cant wait to see more pics of these :bfp:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Omg so many bfps. Congrats ladies! So af was technically due yesterday. But considering this is first cycle off bcp I didn't fully expect it to be on time. I did take a test Sunday and it was bfn. So I'm gonna wait until friday to test again.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good to hear from you Mrs. Cletus! Hope this is your cycle!
:hugs:


----------



## mum of boys

Thanks everyone! These are my bfps
They are only faint but they r there. I'm so ahead of my self I already made a trip to the doctors. I got my positive opk test 6 days earlier then the previous month but just thought it was not correct, but it must of been. Good luck to everyone else!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tasha S.

Wow!!! Huge congrats mum of boys! Those are beautiful lines!


----------



## ridley2909

Congratulations mum of boys. &#9786;


----------



## napamermaid

I got 2-3 weeks on the dreaded digi today a day earlier than last week


----------



## mouse_chicky

Glad everyone's getting affirmative tests! :)

Positive opk yesterday afternoon and this morning. My ovaries are absolutely killing me. :cry: I guess from where they're more stimulated than normal, but it sure makes bding a chore; it's like get it over with already. 
I'm whining. :haha: Hopefully, I'll get a bfp this month and not have to do this again.


----------



## Mattsgirl

So tested this morning and BFN. NO hint of a line. I have no idea when AF is due. If my cycles had gone back to normal it would have been Tuesday but if it's when I think I O'd it would be tomorrow or Sunday but I guess it could be whenever.

I'm fine if I'm not pregnant I just don't want to be sitting here wondering. Just want AF to come if she's going to.


----------



## mel102

Bfn today at 10dpo not to upset as I knew my chances where slim this cycle


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry mattsgirl and mel. :hugs: Fingers crossed for next cycle.


----------



## mel102

I am thinking about skiping next cycle as it gives me a due date of Christmas time and knowing my luck i would go into labour on Christmas Day and I couldn't imagine being away from my kids Christmas Day plus my daughters birthday is December


----------



## pianogirl

I know what you mean, Mel. We would also like to avoid Christmas and birthdays too close together.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I get about the Christmas baby thing. Ds was due on the 23rd, and my family freaked out so much I self-induced on the 10th, although I had him on the 11th, C-section. 
If I conceive this month, the due date would be the 3rd, week apart. This would not be ideal . . . which is exactly why it's going to happen. :rofl:


----------



## mel102

I bet you do get your BFP this month it always works like that lol i don't want to skip a month but it's for the best. AF is Due today but according to ff I ovulated late so not expected to wed now


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies AF is a week late. Took my last test and it's BFN. So gonna wait a few weeks then test again. Pretty sure it's just my body readjusting to no BC. 

I would really dislike having a due date in December my family has 5 birthdays (and that;s just immediate family not counting the 2 cousins birthdays) plus christmas so that would be extremely stressful. But depending on how long it takes for AF to arrive I may not to worry about it.


----------



## x__amour

CD54. Going insane. :hissy:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oh no! The :witch: needs to get on with it, mattsgirl and x amour! :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

Got a for real positive on the OPK yesterday.. No temp spike yet today so I am thinking today is the day...! DH and I have plans to dtd for 3 days in a row, including yesterday!


----------



## napamermaid

Heres to this month for you mrscletus


----------



## mrscletus

Alfiecat said:


> Heres to this month for you mrscletus

I'm keeping everything crossed


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good luck mrscletus!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Fingers crossed mrscletus! :dust:

3dpo for me :coffee: And we wait . . .


----------



## mrscletus

Thanks ladies... Well bd'ing didn't happen last night. DH wasn't feeling well.. Or tired or something. I don't understand but I'm trying to stay optimistic!


----------



## mel102

Am really confused i started spotting on Sunday really light it continued until Wednesday when I bled a tiny bit but now it's stopped again!! I don't think it's implantation as I never got implantation bleeding with my other pregnancys it's just so frustrating not knowing what's happening!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies :wave: is it OK if I join please? I'm also TTC #3, only started trying on the 2nd March but my AF came on the 16th so looks like we started too late last cycle.

I have 2 daughters ages 10 years (11 in july) and a 18 month old, so I have a pretty large gap between my first 2 so that is one of my big reasons on wanting a 3rd child closer in age. We orginally only wanted to have 2 but over the recent years I've changed my mind because I feel my family isn't complete. Honestly I'd love to have a boy but every child is a blessing and all I hope for is a healthy and happy baby/child. :D


----------



## mel102

AF has arrived!!!! Am having a break this cycle but will check in daily fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## mrscletus

So sorry Mel! I know how disappointing it can be! 

Welcome jessicasmum!! I feel the same way about my family not being complete. I have a girl (10 in July) and a not (just turned 7) so a pretty big gap between him and the next. We have been trying since July.. So almost 9 months. DH and I happy either way if it happens or not.. We both decided to give it a go and if it's meant to be it will happen :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

So sorry mel but glad you don't have to play the guessing game any more. That's always the worst.

Welcome Jessicasmum! :hi:

AFM AF finally arrived yesterday on CD37. I guess that's not too bad for first cycle off of bc. So hopefully they get shorter from here. Having mixed feelings about trying this cycle. If we caught it this month our due date would be December 22nd. Anytime in December would be super inconvenient but that would be really bad. But at the same time we want another baby soon so who cares that it will add to the crazy in December. :dohh: So we'll probably just ntnp this month and go back to ttc next cycle. That way I don't end up wasting OPKs again.


----------



## mel102

Mattsgirl said:


> So sorry mel but glad you don't have to play the guessing game any more. That's always the worst.
> 
> Welcome Jessicasmum! :hi:
> 
> AFM AF finally arrived yesterday on CD37. I guess that's not too bad for first cycle off of bc. So hopefully they get shorter from here. Having mixed feelings about trying this cycle. If we caught it this month our due date would be December 22nd. Anytime in December would be super inconvenient but that would be really bad. But at the same time we want another baby soon so who cares that it will add to the crazy in December. :dohh: So we'll probably just ntnp this month and go back to ttc next cycle. That way I don't end up wasting OPKs again.

My due date would be the 25th if I conceived this month so definitely not wanting a Christmas Day baby.


----------



## Mattsgirl

mel102 said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> So sorry mel but glad you don't have to play the guessing game any more. That's always the worst.
> 
> Welcome Jessicasmum! :hi:
> 
> AFM AF finally arrived yesterday on CD37. I guess that's not too bad for first cycle off of bc. So hopefully they get shorter from here. Having mixed feelings about trying this cycle. If we caught it this month our due date would be December 22nd. Anytime in December would be super inconvenient but that would be really bad. But at the same time we want another baby soon so who cares that it will add to the crazy in December. :dohh: So we'll probably just ntnp this month and go back to ttc next cycle. That way I don't end up wasting OPKs again.
> 
> My due date would be the 25th if I conceived this month so definitely not wanting a Christmas Day baby.Click to expand...

Yea we already have FIVE birthdays in December so I'm kinda crazy for even ntnp.Even though it took us only 3 cycles to get pregnant with DD it took us 2 years to get pregnant with our first so don't really want to put it on hold even for a month. Those nervous feeling are still there. And we want our kids to be pretty close in age.


----------



## pianogirl

Cd 12, we started bd'ing every other day on Tuesday just in case I O early. I'm not tracking anything, just paying attention to cm somewhat. With DS we were barely even trying and I was pregnant on the first cycle so I think every other day should work for us.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hopefully it won't be hard for you to get pregnant this time either piangirl! ;)

Mel and mattsgirl, here's to hopping over Christmas! :haha:

Welcome jessicasmum! :hi: Good luck this cycle!

I'm sitting at 6dpo, wondering if I'm getting another crazy December baby. I don't have a good feeling about it, but you never know.


----------



## mel102

mouse_chicky said:


> Hopefully it won't be hard for you to get pregnant this time either piangirl! ;)
> 
> Mel and mattsgirl, here's to hopping over Christmas! :haha:
> 
> Welcome jessicasmum! :hi: Good luck this cycle!
> 
> I'm sitting at 6dpo, wondering if I'm getting another crazy December baby. I don't have a good feeling about it, but you never know.

When are you going to test??


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm going to try to wait until Wednesday, 10 dpo. But of course I'll probably torture myself with opks long before that. :haha:


----------



## Abii

Hey everyone, I know this was posted back in January but was hoping I could join:flower: we are also ttc our 3rd, we started ttc in August then took a ntnp break for the month of November and I found out I was pregnant in December, but sadly that pregnancy ended and I had a miscarriage on January 1st. We are back at ttc but taking a relaxed approach to it other than vitamins and opks(I have really irregular cycles still since the m/c). We have two beautiful daughters Zoai and Lilia:cloud9: Zoai is our oldest and was born on July 16th 2012, Lilia is our baby and was born on November 30th 2014<3
Good luck to you all:dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Abii! :hi: I love your daughters' names! I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Hopefully, you'll get your rainbow baby very soon!


----------



## TanyaW

Hey everyone! I also have 2 daughters, Emmy and Charlotte. We are more or less ntnp, and sometimes preventing lol. We hadn't planned to seriously ttc until Jan but we can be careless, and accidentally were very careless this past ovulation. Soooo hanging out in a TWW, I know the chances aren't crazy high but both my previous were conceived on 1 cycle, and I just have a feeling this would happen because then I'll end up with a Dec, Jan and Feb birthday; all around Christmas! Oh the stress lol


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome TanyaW! :hi: Good luck during your tww. It's funny how fate tends to lean on the side of increasing the insanity. :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

Can I join? :) We are TTC #3. I have a 7 year old daughter and a 3 year old daughter. I had an ectopic pregnancy back in 2011 (right before I conceived #2) and lost my right tube. :( I am much older now than when we conceived #1! I am 35... one tube left... and just hoping for one last healthy pregnancy. Unfortunately both of my successful pregnancies ended about a month early. Apparently my kids don't like to cook the full time! :O I am pretty nervous this last go round. Simply because of the tube issue, age, and of course past complications. Good luck is definitely needed and appreciated! I look forward to following everyone else's stories.


----------



## pianogirl

Welcome breakingdawn and Tanya and abii! Lots of new ladies! I was on this forum lots before having my first. It's different being on a thread will all third time hopefuls. Back then we knew it would be good to have a baby and be its mommy, but now we all know exactly how very good it is. I'm excited to meet my third little one and see what he/she is like!


----------



## mrscletus

Welcome to the newbies... the TWW is on me in full force. I am just going at it relaxed and calm. Not trying to imagine symptoms, or over- analyze my chart/temps.

Hows everyone else hanging in?


----------



## napamermaid

Good luck x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome breakingdawn! :hi: Much luck and baby :dust:!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies! I'm in my first TWW since 2011. &#55357;&#56881; I don't expect anything to happen this soon though. FX to everyone else this month!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pianogirl

Cd 15 and I think I'm going to O any time now...


----------



## Mattsgirl

:hi: to the new ladies!!

Fingers Crossed for those of you in the 2ww! Hope you caught the egg!

Still waiting for AF to leave :wacko: I'm so fickle when it come to ttc. I was originally planning on just ntnp this cycle as don't really want a Christmas baby but was kinda going back and forth because when they're here we won't care that it's Christmas. Then one of my best friends told me that they just found out they are expecting in the of November. So it would be SUPER fun to be pregnant at the same time and that kinda confirmed for me that I'll be buying OPKs for this cycle. So I'll be trying IC for the first time this month. Super excited. So I should be starting them on the 29th on CD 13 .Even when my cycles were normal 28 I didn't O until around cd 15 or 16.


----------



## mel102

Good luck to all the new ladies 

Mouse fingers crossed for Wednesday's testing 

Mattsgirl now this cycles began am finding it so hard to keep to my not trying this cycle but trying to keep myself busy with other things.


----------



## breakingdawn

Is it weird I have decided with this last go round for baby #3 I won't test unless I am a day late. Let's see how well that holds over. :haha:


----------



## Mattsgirl

breakingdawn said:


> Is it weird I have decided with this last go round for baby #3 I won't test unless I am a day late. Let's see how well that holds over. :haha:

Thats how I normally am. I hate to waste tests. Plus I'm terrible at line spotting. But this last cycle I went a little crazy and used WAY to many test.


----------



## mel102

breakingdawn said:


> Is it weird I have decided with this last go round for baby #3 I won't test unless I am a day late. Let's see how well that holds over. :haha:

Good luck with that :haha: I started testing at 7dpo last cycle even though i knew it would be to early


----------



## breakingdawn

I will say.. the ticker I made is not helping me much at holding back the POAS urge. :wacko:


----------



## breakingdawn

I know if I ordered some cheapies off amazon it would be allllllll over. Must resist! :dohh:


----------



## breakingdawn

So, I know the odds of me being pregnant right off the pill at age 35 with one tube are slim to none but I thought I would just make note.. I am having the same weird symptoms this month as I did when I got pregnant with my last daughter. Headaches, some back pain now, and my nose is all stuffy like I am getting a cold but not really. Then this morning I had an odd pregnancy dream. I had two of those before I found out I was pregnant with Alice. Again, not reading much into this, just thought it was interesting. :huh:


----------



## mel102

Mouse have you tested today???


----------



## mouse_chicky

:nope:Yeah, :bfn: 10 dpo


----------



## mel102

mouse_chicky said:


> :nope:Yeah, :bfn: 10 dpo

It's still very early yet x


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope I don't cave and test. I promised myself I wouldn't until I was late. :(


----------



## mel102

How many dpo are you breakingdawn?
So I have decided that we will be ntnp this cycle as I have thought about it and babies never come on there due date right?? So hopefully if i am lucky enough to conceive this cycle It will stay put until after Christmas lunch :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

Honestly, I was trying not to keep track what DPO I am. But now that all these weird symptoms keep popping up, I looked. :haha: I am about 7-8 DPO...


----------



## Mattsgirl

mel102 said:


> How many dpo are you breakingdawn?
> So I have decided that we will be ntnp this cycle as I have thought about it and babies never come on there due date right?? So hopefully if i am lucky enough to conceive this cycle It will stay put until after Christmas lunch :haha:

Nope they don't. My son was born a week late and my daughter was a week early.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I know how you feel breaking dawn. Last cycle I was unable to control myself. It was horrible. I've order some internet cheapies just in case I go crazy like last cycle.


----------



## breakingdawn

If I ordered some cheapies it would be all over with. LOL!


----------



## Mattsgirl

LOL I fear that as soon as they come i I'll be testing ALL the time! But I did that last cycle anyways and I ended up spending a ton. At least this way it will only be the cost of on package of tests instead of buying five packs of the expensive kind. :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

I tell you what though..... those cheapies picked up my BFP at just 9 DPO last time!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I've heard that they are really sensitive. So if I can hold off til at least the day before af cuz I HATE trying to figure out if it's a line or not. I like a good solid line or none at all..... but considering how flickle I've been about ttc I'm sure that I'll cave.


----------



## sharnw

Just a couple of months late on the thread but I would like to join :) :dust: congrats to those have bfp and good luck still going xxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome sharnw! :hi:


----------



## breakingdawn

I guess I am around 8 DPO and in addition to back pain I'm having cramps. This morning I had a dream about implantation. My body is being so mean to me right now! Lol! I had a dream I went to the bathroom and was spotting way too early for AF and was like "I wonder if it's implantation?" That would be so bizarre if my body was trying to tell me what was going on internally while I was asleep. But I doubt it! I think now since the idea is in my head it's giving me a hard time. :haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

Sorry ladies for the massive delay in saying thank you all for the welcome :flower: 
I go in hiding when my AF is here but back now as ttc this cycle got underway yesterday. 

My next AF is due anytime between 15th-22nd, cycles have only been the biggest over by a week at most which is good for me seeing as in the past I had really :wacko: cycles anything between 5 and 8 weeks between and even once it went over 11 weeks between AFS. I will wait to test until 23rd the earliest, I don't want to go crazy testing as the 23rd would put me at a day late going off my last 8 cycles.

I always loved the thought of having a winter baby and, I know a busy month December with Christmas and also it's hubby's birthday right at the beginning and our wedding anniversary but it's not putting me off wanting a baby due round that time, be the last cycle for baby to be due in his year still.

Are any of you ladies doing any special trying to conceive diets? I need to lose weight any way but a bit all over the place at the moment my dieting :blush:


----------



## pianogirl

I'm watching what I eat pretty closely and I run. I haven't quite lost all my weight from DS (he is almost 14 months) so I would like that to be gone before I start gaining weight again. Plus I have a bridesmaid dress to fit into in July. :p


----------



## mouse_chicky

breakingdawn, dreams about conceiving can be crazy, can't they? I dream sometimes that I take multiple tests and they're positive, but I'm skeptical and think to myself "Is this a dream?" :haha: I examine the tests and my surroundings to poke holes and reveal the lack of reality, such as wow, there shouldn't be that many positive lines or I'm at a multiple stall public restroom where? If I don't know, I'm probably dreaming. :rofl: I think the subconscious knows the depth of our desire for a baby. I really hope for you, your body is giving you a preview. ;)

As for pregnancy weight, after ds, I never lost the last 10 lbs. It just wouldn't budge no matter what. But in the last few weeks, I haven't been doing anything different; I've just been losing weight. Maybe my body, says well, the kid is 2, I guess we can get back down to pre-pregnancy weight. :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm fairly sure I'm out this month. AF is due Wednesday and today I'm having a lot of cramping and back pain as well as sore bbs. While I know these can also be pregnancy symptoms, in the past when I have been pregnant I've had these issues too but not quite as strong. They were quite a bit more dull and never really felt like AF was coming. This time it definitely feels like she is! I won't be too bummed though. It was only our first month back at it after all! :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Fingers crossed breakingdawn that this pregnancy is just different and you still get a BFP!


----------



## Mattsgirl

AFM OPKs should be coming in the mail today and start testing on Tuesday. Fingers crossed for a normal cycle this time!


----------



## sharnw

*Mattsgirl* GL with the opks, I'm going to buy a pack from the store today while I'm grocery shopping. 
OH leaves tomorrow for a WHOLE month for work :cry2: so I'm out I think until May if tonight's bd doesn't give me a chance


----------



## pianogirl

I think maybe I O'd on Wednesday. Or Thursday, I'm not sure. CM gets a lot less after O, right?


----------



## mel102

How's everyone doing? 

Am feeling confused I normally have a 32 day cycle and ovulation is around day 19 but this cycle when am not using opks or trying not to track (it's impossible by the way) I have been having lots of ewcm from cd10 and again today at cd11 does that mean I will ovulate soon???


----------



## jessicasmum

Im quite overweight and I would of waited ttc until my weight was down but Ive been given the go ahead to try for a baby now as further down the line I might need to have both my ovaries removed, this is due to a very rare cancer (1 in million get it) that I could get due to what was found in my appendix which I had to have removed at 20 weeks pregnant with my last child. So a bit complicated with me as I will be having scans to look for this for at least 10 years, im just so lucky to be able to be trying for another after being told last April that I would need the operation in a few months time but to get 2 clear scans since then to change their minds to put me in the watch a wait caterory so now i can ttc. But I do need to get my butt in gear about being more healthy :blush:

I was wondering if any of you believe in things that sway for a certain gender of the baby? Did any of you do anything differently when you conceived a boy or girl? I was at one stage believing that gender swaying might be some truth in of some of what they said but now I thinking it all is just rubbish and it's just 50/50 whatever you do. Like I said before I would love a boy but I just want a healthy happy baby/child it just makes me curious about the swaying theories.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Mel, maybe you'll o sooner this month. Have you noticed your cervix being low?

pianogirl, usually cm does decrease and dry up after O.


jessicasmum, I bded every other day with dd and only around O with ds, so many people think bding a day or two before o gives you a better chance for a girl, and right on o for a better chance for a boy. Something to do with the nature of sperm. :shrug:

:witch: got me. CD1. Ready for round 2 of clomid. :thumbup: Wish me luck, ladies!


----------



## mel102

:hugs: i really thought this was your month mouse


----------



## sharnw

Wishing you luck mouse :dust:


----------



## jessicasmum

mouse_chicky said:


> Mel, maybe you'll o sooner this month. Have you noticed your cervix being low?
> 
> pianogirl, usually cm does decrease and dry up after O.
> 
> 
> jessicasmum, I bded every other day with dd and only around O with ds, so many people think bding a day or two before o gives you a better chance for a girl, and right on o for a better chance for a boy. Something to do with the nature of sperm. :shrug:
> 
> :witch: got me. CD1. Ready for round 2 of clomid. :thumbup: Wish me luck, ladies!

In your case proves the theory right. I've read so much contrictive stuff about it all though so is confusing. Did you eat a different diet around the time of conceiving either of your children?

Sorry AF came, good luck on round 2 of clomid :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks for the encouragement, gals. I feel good about this month. 

Jessiasmum, I didn't eat a specific diet with either. But, who knows? It couldn't hurt.


Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## breakingdawn

Ok I may be out? I don't know? Like I said, around 11 DPO, I went to the bathroom and noticed an odd brownish stuff in underwear and then when I went to the bathroom. It was a fairly light color. I know implantation generally can occur 6-12 DPO so that means I am still in that window. I hope AF is not starting this early though! She is not due until Wednesday!! :( It definitely was an odd color and after wiping multiple times, it was gone. Sorry for the TMI, I guess if it comes back I will know it is likely normal AF spotting. I have no cramping right now.


----------



## pianogirl

Okay last month wasn't so bad cause I was pretty sure I wasn't pregnant. But now that I'm pretty sure it should have worked I am SO anxious to test! How many dpo do you all start testing?

You're not out yet, breakingdawn! Hoping for you it was implantation bleeding. 

Good luck mouse. I hope this is your cycle.


----------



## nycmommy

Hey I am TTC#3 as well =) I just had a miscarriage and am trying again (before AF) hopefully this one sticks to the end


----------



## Mattsgirl

So Sorry mouse. Hoping this cycle is it.

Breaking Dawn that sounds exactly like what I had with DS. I thought I was out because I normally got spotting a couple days before AF then I got a very strong BFP a week later. ( I was a couple days late when I tested because I was so sure AF was coming)

Jessicasmum I have one of each and I don't think we did anything different. But I have heard of people doing what mouse said and got what they wanted. Could be coincidence but could work. Sorry not too much help from me.

Hopefully that one day was enough Sharnw. With DD we only did it once in my window because DH had just had his appendix out and I was acutally telling him we shouldn't so he wouldn't hurt himself but then he convinced me ( I'm a sucker for a cute face :haha:) So it is possible!

Mel it sounds like you might O early to me. 

OPKs start tomorrow. FXed I actually get a positive this cycle. Even if I don't catch the egg it would be nice to know when I O. But you know it would be great to catch the egg :blush:


----------



## breakingdawn

I am 99% sure I am out but it is okay. :) We were not REALLY trying this past month. I was not even sure when I O'd... so if we want to get super serious in April I will order some Wondfo's. :D


----------



## mel102

Pianogirl I got my bfp 10dpo with dd but start testing from 8 I just can't stop myself!!!!

Hi nycmommy sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

I wish I had some opks left as I have no idea what's happening this cycle lots of watery cm today so maybe my cycles are getting shorter!!!


----------



## x__amour

CD 67 and I am losing the plot. I can't take this.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi nycmommy! Welcome to our little group. I'm very sorry for your loss. :hugs: Fingers crossed for a sticky bean really soon!

x amour. Maybe you should call your doctor? I think there's a pill they can give you to make your period start. Something to consider anyway.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm with mouse Armour. I would call you're doctor. I don't remember what it's called but they can give you something to get it started.


----------



## nycmommy

Thank you =) This is my last chance for a 2016 baby. I have a 2012, 2014 and would love 2016 so they are 2 years apart =)


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been very active my husband and I just moved to a new state and have been a little busy with getting settled. I plan to be more active once I get a bit of spare time. I hope you all are doing well:flower:


----------



## pianogirl

Hi Abii! Good luck with settling in. 

I tested today HA I'm like 6 or 7 dpo. Obviously it was a bfn. I'm not worried though. Lots of time left for my bfp.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hope you get settled quickly Abii. I always hated moving. 

Pianogirl :haha: I get the same way. I get the urge to pee and I'm like I should test. Then hover over it for the next 10 minutes, waiting for even a shadow of something to come up.

Just waiting for my + opk. CD 14. So even if it's a normal cycle that shouldn't happen until tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## sharnw

Hope you're settling in now Abii :)

Lol ladies yesss, I'm like that too :rofl: urge to pee but get a test out and then I'm hanging around, trying to see even a hint of a line :blush:

Mattsgirl GL hope it's any day now for the + opk FX


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey Abii! Moving can be time consuming and stressful. :hugs: Good luck settling in.

Pianogirl, lol, it's like that first test is just to get it out of the way . . . or you can say so you'll have something to compare later tests to. ;) :haha:

Mattsgirl, hope your positive opk pops up soon!


Af is finally settling down for me. This is kind of a downtime in the month as I probably won't O before next weekend. Luckily that's when our spring break is, so that will help with bding.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi :wave:

Would love to join you guys if that's ok? I have 2 little boys ages 4 and almost 2! We have decided to start trying for #3. I don't really know what's going on with my body as I've just come off the pill. I was only on it for 3 1/2 months as we were going on an overseas holiday and I wanted to be able to enjoy myself!

I have struggled with irregular cycles in the past. It took us 8 months but 4 cycles in that time to conceive out first and then the second wasn't planned. This time I have no idea what my cycles are like, if they are 28 days technically I'm 1 day late currently. I don't think I ovulated on CD 14 though, I'm not tracking but I think it was more like CD 18 but it might not have happened at all yet! I don't think I'm pregnant yet but I'll test if no AF maybe by the end of the week.


----------



## sharnw

*Mouse* glad the af is settling down :)

Hi *wouldluvabub* :)


----------



## jessicasmum

I'm on cd16 today and did my first clear blue digital test this morning, have heard mixed reviews about these tests. I got a O for not fertile yet, my cycles can be anything from 30 days to 37 though so I could be testing for another week still.

Does anyone else use the clearblue digital ovulation tests (the ones that tell you your high fertile days before your peak) or have used them before? What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## jessicasmum

:hi: wouldluvabub


----------



## Abii

Thank you ladies! we are getting a bit more settled now, my husband started working and I also got a job and start on Monday. I'm a little worried about how it will affect our ttc "schedule" but hopefully it doesn't too much. I also hope my body doesn't go all haywire since we moved:wacko: I am going to start using my opk's within the next few days and we have some preseed left over from before my m/c so we will probably use that too. I was thinking about ordering a thermometer for next cycle but we will see, just going to take it one step at a time.

_wouldluvabub_- Welcome and good luck:wave::flower:

_mouse_- Glad to hear af is settling for ya, hope you have a great spring break:sex::winkwink::haha:

_jessicasmum_- I used the clear blue digital opk's when we were ttc our 2nd daughter and I hated it! I had the O for 3 days then it gave me 10 days of high fertility with no peak, and I was temping so I know I ovulated. I used all 20 sticks(supposed to be good for 2 cycles) that month and never used it again lol. I hope you have a better experience than I did, just make sure you test at the same time everyday and use fmu, hopefully they upgraded them or something since 2014 lol. Good luck:hugs::flower:


----------



## x__amour

CD70. Made an appointment for my OB for next Wednesday. Going to ask about something to help start my period and Clomid. Does anyone have experience with either?


----------



## Abii

x__amour said:


> CD70. Made an appointment for my OB for next Wednesday. Going to ask about something to help start my period and Clomid. Does anyone have experience with either?

Provera is typically what they give to induce a period, I haven't used it so I have no personal experience there but I did use clomid when we conceived our second daughter and we conceived on the first cycle of it. When I was on clomid I have vivid dreams, hot flashes and cramping from the day of O up until I was 10 weeks. I took it on cd 3 - 8. Good luck with your appt:flow::hugs:


----------



## mel102

I've been having ewcm for the last 6 days!!!!! It's frustrating because I never have much cm at all now when am on a break it shows up :growlmad:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Are all of you ladies tracking your cycles, if so what are you all doing? Temping, o sticks?? Currently we are just taking it easy, I'll probably get obsessed soon and start doing everything!! 

I was going to try to read back through this thread to get to know you all but I don't think I'll catch up on the 30+ pages! Feel free to tell me a little about yourself.

In exciting news for me we found out yesterday we can get a new car!! The chats about a new car started very recently when we worked out we can not fit 3 car seats in our car!! Hopefully by next week I'll be able to pick up my new 7 seater!! So excited!!!

Still no AF here and don't really feel like it's on it's way either!


----------



## wouldluvabub

x__amour said:


> CD70. Made an appointment for my OB for next Wednesday. Going to ask about something to help start my period and Clomid. Does anyone have experience with either?

So sorry you are struggling with long cycles! My longest when trying for my first was something crazy like 74 days.. The worst was that my pregnant (and totally clueless about how hard it is for some to get pregnant) friend kept telling me I was totally pregnant because my period was late :growlmad:


----------



## sharnw

*Amour* hope you get the long cycle sorted out. I know how you feel :( 

*Mel* me too it's so frustrating. Good environment for the swimmers, but OH is away for a month :( of courrrrrrse :dohh:

*Wouldluvabub* congrats for the car, looking forward to your update when you're holding the keys to it :wohoo: 
Hope your af holds off for another 9 months :)


----------



## Abii

wouldluvabub said:


> Are all of you ladies tracking your cycles, if so what are you all doing? Temping, o sticks?? Currently we are just taking it easy, I'll probably get obsessed soon and start doing everything!!

When we were ttc #1 and 2 I was tracking my cycles by temping, though I was pretty clueless to the ttc world when we were trying for our first daughter lol. But it did come in handy because with knowledge and previous experience I knew exactly the day I conceived our second daughter which is the nice thing about temping. Right now I am only using opk's but I've been thinking about getting another bbt thermometer for next cycle. If/when you get obsessed lol, temping would be the best thing to do so that you can get a better idea of when you ovulate during your cycle and have better odds, also I always suggest instead soft cups to everyone because if you have to be active or something and don't have the time to lay down for 20 minutes, they keep 'everything' pooled around your cervix and you can wear them for up to 8 hours:flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Abii said:


> Thank you ladies! we are getting a bit more settled now, my husband started working and I also got a job and start on Monday. I'm a little worried about how it will affect our ttc "schedule" but hopefully it doesn't too much. I also hope my body doesn't go all haywire since we moved:wacko: I am going to start using my opk's within the next few days and we have some preseed left over from before my m/c so we will probably use that too. I was thinking about ordering a thermometer for next cycle but we will see, just going to take it one step at a time.
> 
> _wouldluvabub_- Welcome and good luck:wave::flower:
> 
> _mouse_- Glad to hear af is settling for ya, hope you have a great spring break:sex::winkwink::haha:
> 
> _jessicasmum_- I used the clear blue digital opk's when we were ttc our 2nd daughter and I hated it! I had the O for 3 days then it gave me 10 days of high fertility with no peak, and I was temping so I know I ovulated. I used all 20 sticks(supposed to be good for 2 cycles) that month and never used it again lol. I hope you have a better experience than I did, just make sure you test at the same time everyday and use fmu, hopefully they upgraded them or something since 2014 lol. Good luck:hugs::flower:

Oh no, god they are expensive as well, I really hope I haven't wasted my money and they do the same to me.
Did you buy different OPKs after this?


----------



## jessicasmum

wouldluvabub said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> CD70. Made an appointment for my OB for next Wednesday. Going to ask about something to help start my period and Clomid. Does anyone have experience with either?
> 
> So sorry you are struggling with long cycles! My longest when trying for my first was something crazy like 74 days.. The worst was that my pregnant (and totally clueless about how hard it is for some to get pregnant) friend kept telling me I was totally pregnant because my period was late :growlmad:Click to expand...

I had :wacko: cycles too for years and longest one was over 77 days (Ive forgotten how long exactly ), I was same thinking I was pregnant but we wasn't trying just using the pull out method. My gp wasnt very helpful when I went to see him saying that my cycles are being very long, he said "most women would love to go without periods" and was sort of smiling like why am I bothered.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yes I was temping with my first! The first cycle I did it was the one that I got pregnant though!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

jessicasmum said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> CD70. Made an appointment for my OB for next Wednesday. Going to ask about something to help start my period and Clomid. Does anyone have experience with either?
> 
> So sorry you are struggling with long cycles! My longest when trying for my first was something crazy like 74 days.. The worst was that my pregnant (and totally clueless about how hard it is for some to get pregnant) friend kept telling me I was totally pregnant because my period was late :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I had :wacko: cycles too for years and longest one was over 77 days (Ive forgotten how long exactly ), I was same thinking I was pregnant but we wasn't trying just using the pull out method. My gp wasnt very helpful when I went to see him saying that my cycles are being very long, he said "most women would love to go without periods" and was sort of smiling like why am I bothered.Click to expand...

What a silly doctor!!


----------



## Abii

jessicasmum said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! we are getting a bit more settled now, my husband started working and I also got a job and start on Monday. I'm a little worried about how it will affect our ttc "schedule" but hopefully it doesn't too much. I also hope my body doesn't go all haywire since we moved:wacko: I am going to start using my opk's within the next few days and we have some preseed left over from before my m/c so we will probably use that too. I was thinking about ordering a thermometer for next cycle but we will see, just going to take it one step at a time.
> 
> _wouldluvabub_- Welcome and good luck:wave::flower:
> 
> _mouse_- Glad to hear af is settling for ya, hope you have a great spring break:sex::winkwink::haha:
> 
> _jessicasmum_- I used the clear blue digital opk's when we were ttc our 2nd daughter and I hated it! I had the O for 3 days then it gave me 10 days of high fertility with no peak, and I was temping so I know I ovulated. I used all 20 sticks(supposed to be good for 2 cycles) that month and never used it again lol. I hope you have a better experience than I did, just make sure you test at the same time everyday and use fmu, hopefully they upgraded them or something since 2014 lol. Good luck:hugs::flower:
> 
> Oh no, god they are expensive as well, I really hope I haven't wasted my money and they do the same to me.
> Did you buy different OPKs after this?Click to expand...

Honestly that's the reason I stopped using them is because they are pretty expensive. I did buy wondfos on amazon after I used the cb which are awesome, I got 40 opk's + 20 hpt's for $12. I decided to try a new brand this time so I hope they work as well as the wondfos otherwise I will switch back.


----------



## pianogirl

Okay so I did another test and I'm pretty sure there is a faint line. I'm trying to figure out how to get the pic up here for you ladies...


----------



## pianogirl

Okay I think this should have the pic...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 68.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mel102

I see it :happydance::happydance:
Keep testing fingers crossed its your :bfp:


----------



## mrscletus

I'm back ladies-- took a bit of a break for a while from posting here. Got very down as AF came (a day late) but on time I guess. 

I am on cd3 and she is on her way out... so on to this cycle. 

Pianogirl--- I think I see something, hoping it is the start of your bfp!


----------



## jessicasmum

wouldluvabub said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> CD70. Made an appointment for my OB for next Wednesday. Going to ask about something to help start my period and Clomid. Does anyone have experience with either?
> 
> So sorry you are struggling with long cycles! My longest when trying for my first was something crazy like 74 days.. The worst was that my pregnant (and totally clueless about how hard it is for some to get pregnant) friend kept telling me I was totally pregnant because my period was late :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I had :wacko: cycles too for years and longest one was over 77 days (Ive forgotten how long exactly ), I was same thinking I was pregnant but we wasn't trying just using the pull out method. My gp wasnt very helpful when I went to see him saying that my cycles are being very long, he said "most women would love to go without periods" and was sort of smiling like why am I bothered.Click to expand...
> 
> What a silly doctor!!Click to expand...

I know, just glad I've moved town and doctors since, so hopefully I wont have to hear any more silly comments like that.


----------



## jessicasmum

Abii said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! we are getting a bit more settled now, my husband started working and I also got a job and start on Monday. I'm a little worried about how it will affect our ttc "schedule" but hopefully it doesn't too much. I also hope my body doesn't go all haywire since we moved:wacko: I am going to start using my opk's within the next few days and we have some preseed left over from before my m/c so we will probably use that too. I was thinking about ordering a thermometer for next cycle but we will see, just going to take it one step at a time.
> 
> _wouldluvabub_- Welcome and good luck:wave::flower:
> 
> _mouse_- Glad to hear af is settling for ya, hope you have a great spring break:sex::winkwink::haha:
> 
> _jessicasmum_- I used the clear blue digital opk's when we were ttc our 2nd daughter and I hated it! I had the O for 3 days then it gave me 10 days of high fertility with no peak, and I was temping so I know I ovulated. I used all 20 sticks(supposed to be good for 2 cycles) that month and never used it again lol. I hope you have a better experience than I did, just make sure you test at the same time everyday and use fmu, hopefully they upgraded them or something since 2014 lol. Good luck:hugs::flower:
> 
> Oh no, god they are expensive as well, I really hope I haven't wasted my money and they do the same to me.
> Did you buy different OPKs after this?Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly that's the reason I stopped using them is because they are pretty expensive. I did buy wondfos on amazon after I used the cb which are awesome, I got 40 opk's + 20 hpt's for $12. I decided to try a new brand this time so I hope they work as well as the wondfos otherwise I will switch back.Click to expand...

I've heard quite a few people mention that wondfos are good, I've just tried to look them up as I'm in the UK seeing if they sell them here, but saying currently unavailable on amazon, did see a picture of someone's though and they do look like ones that I used a few years back called one step, I think I'll have to buy these again if these clearblue ones don't seem accurate this cycle.


----------



## x__amour

Today I started spotting. Just like last month. So let's say for grins and giggles, this is my body having a "period", "cycle", whatever. So looking at it that way...

Last period before pill: December 12th.
First period after stopping pill: January 22nd. 41 day cycle.
March 3rd. Spotting for almost a week. 42 days.
April 1st. Spotting again. 30 days.

I have no idea what's going on. Anxious for Wednesday. :shrug:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I can't imagine how frustrating that is Amour. Hopefully you get some answers on Wednesday.

Piano I think I see something! Keep Testing!!

Woke up to a lot of EWCM. So FXed I get my positive today.


----------



## Abii

pianogirl said:


> Okay I think this should have the pic...

I see it! yay!:happydance::dance: can't wait to see the line progression:flower:


----------



## Abii

jessicasmum said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! we are getting a bit more settled now, my husband started working and I also got a job and start on Monday. I'm a little worried about how it will affect our ttc "schedule" but hopefully it doesn't too much. I also hope my body doesn't go all haywire since we moved:wacko: I am going to start using my opk's within the next few days and we have some preseed left over from before my m/c so we will probably use that too. I was thinking about ordering a thermometer for next cycle but we will see, just going to take it one step at a time.
> 
> _wouldluvabub_- Welcome and good luck:wave::flower:
> 
> _mouse_- Glad to hear af is settling for ya, hope you have a great spring break:sex::winkwink::haha:
> 
> _jessicasmum_- I used the clear blue digital opk's when we were ttc our 2nd daughter and I hated it! I had the O for 3 days then it gave me 10 days of high fertility with no peak, and I was temping so I know I ovulated. I used all 20 sticks(supposed to be good for 2 cycles) that month and never used it again lol. I hope you have a better experience than I did, just make sure you test at the same time everyday and use fmu, hopefully they upgraded them or something since 2014 lol. Good luck:hugs::flower:
> 
> Oh no, god they are expensive as well, I really hope I haven't wasted my money and they do the same to me.
> Did you buy different OPKs after this?Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly that's the reason I stopped using them is because they are pretty expensive. I did buy wondfos on amazon after I used the cb which are awesome, I got 40 opk's + 20 hpt's for $12. I decided to try a new brand this time so I hope they work as well as the wondfos otherwise I will switch back.Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard quite a few people mention that wondfos are good, I've just tried to look them up as I'm in the UK seeing if they sell them here, but saying currently unavailable on amazon, did see a picture of someone's though and they do look like ones that I used a few years back called one step, I think I'll have to buy these again if these clearblue ones don't seem accurate this cycle.Click to expand...

I think I'm currently using one step, they are thinner than wondfos but they give clear results which I like lol. Good luck with the cb, hopefully they will work well for you, they would be very useful if so:flower:


----------



## Abii

_mrscletus_- Welcome back:flower: 

_x__amour_- Good luck with your appt on Wednesday, I hope they can provide some reassurance or at least some answers on what's going on. I've had wacky cycles where I'd spot and stop spotting for days before my actual af. Why must our bodies be so confusing:wacko:

_Mattsgirl_- Good luck hun, fx'd:flower:


----------



## wouldluvabub

*pianogirl-* I possibly see something but I'm not 100% sure. I really hope that this is your BFP. How many DPO are you? 

*mrscletus-* I'm sorry you have been struggling, it's always super hard when TTC. I really wish it was easier for everyone!

*x__amour-* I had some random spotting at the beginning of this cycle for a day here and a day there. Then when I assumed I would be ovulating I started spotting again and it lasted for 5 days. It was only light and always brown (so old blood). I have no idea of I class that as a period or not.. It's so bloody confusing! Good luck for your appointment Wednesday.

*Mattsgirl-* I hope today is the day for you!

*As for me-* I think I'm like CD32. I woke up to my boobs feeling weird again, it feels like when you're breast feeding and your boobs get full, they are not hard to touch though. So going by that I decided to test this morning BFN. I wasn't surprised if I'm honest. I don't feel pregnant and with my other 2 I have sort of known I was pregnant. I don't feel like AF is coming either.. As I mentioned above to amour, I did experience 5 days of spotting in the middle of this cycle (you can see the proper story in my new TTC journal, link in my signature). I am not sure if I should count that as a period? Either way, all I can do is wait and quietly curse at myself for going back on the pill.


----------



## sharnw

I see it pianogirl :happydance:


----------



## breakingdawn

I see it pianogirl. :) I always got very early BFP's with those tests. Love them to watch progression. FX for you! AF is on the way out for me! WOO HOO!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey gals!

pianogirl, fingers crossed this is your :bfp:!!! Can't wait to add you to the VIP list.


As far as tracking, I temp (as much as I can with a 5 yr old an 2 yr old, :haha:) and use opks. It's nice to know whether I ovulate or not.

Everyone have a great weekend! Wishing you all positive tests and baby :dust:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I was wrong still negative. Tomorrow would be better for BDing anyway.


----------



## jessicasmum

Abii: thank you :flower:

Pianogirl: I think I can see something too, fx this is it :dust:

I got my first flashing :) on he clearblue digital this morning, so hoping they are going to work for me, I could see the test stick looking darker when I pulled it out of the test holder. So fx I get a steady :) in a couple of days.


----------



## pianogirl

Darker line today, ladies! I'll post a pic tomorrow when I have one more to compare. :D I'm looking forward to meeting my December 12th-ish baby!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

pianogirl said:


> Darker line today, ladies! I'll post a pic tomorrow when I have one more to compare. :D I'm looking forward to meeting my December 12th-ish baby!!!

How exciting! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:wohoo::happydance::yipee: Congratulations pianogirl!


----------



## Abii

pianogirl said:


> Darker line today, ladies! I'll post a pic tomorrow when I have one more to compare. :D I'm looking forward to meeting my December 12th-ish baby!!!

Aw congratulations!! so excited for you:flower::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mel102

pianogirl said:


> Darker line today, ladies! I'll post a pic tomorrow when I have one more to compare. :D I'm looking forward to meeting my December 12th-ish baby!!!

Congratulations pianogirl :happydance: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Can't wait to see your Picts x


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations pianogirl :happydance:


----------



## jessicasmum

After only 1day of high fertile day with the clearblue digital I got a steady :) (peak) this morning, so no more testing for this cycle.
I might bring my pregnancy testing forward to 20th now if I don't get my AF by then.


----------



## mrscletus

Yay piano girl!! That's so exciting!! 

Thanks did the warm welcome back ladies.. AF is on her way out and I am determined to stick to SMEP this cycle and I am going to through in some pre seed as well.. Keep those swimmers happy and healthy. At this point I would really try anything! Any suggestions?


----------



## pianogirl

Here it is! Friday, Saturday, and Sunday from top to bottom.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mel102

pianogirl said:


> Here it is! Friday, Saturday, and Sunday from top to bottom.

Fantastic lines :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congratulations Piano girl!! That's so exciting!!

Got my positive OPK yesterday!! I thought Saturdays was but it was iffy (plus I looked at it after time limit) But yesterdays popped up blazing after 3 minutes. We've BD'd Saturday and yesterday so we'll do it today and tomorrow. And knowing me I'll probably test on the 15th just because I know I can't help myself and I'll be lucky if I can hold out that long!


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations, pianogirl! How exciting! :happydance:

AFM, my devil cycle ended on Saturday! 72 days of hell! I am doing temping this cycle and maybe OPKs. Just so thankful my body finally kicked back into gear.


----------



## Mattsgirl

YAY! I'm so glad that finally ended for you. Praying that doesn't happen again for you!


----------



## wouldluvabub

*Pianogirl* awesome lines :happydance:

*Mattsgirl* yay for positive test!! Hope you guys catch that egg!

*X__amour* so glad it ended finally!!

*AFM* I think AF might finally be here for me if not its CD35. I've got cramps and some spotting so hoping it turns into AF. I think I will temp this cycle. Do you guys use a proper thermometer or just a regular one?


----------



## Tasha S.

YAYYY Pianogirl!!! Congrats!!!! :yipee:

Mattsgirl: YAY for the + OPK!!!

x_amour: I'm so glad your cycle ended finally! I wish you all the best on your next cycle! :hugs:

AFM: I bled 4 days ago and spotted the whole next day. :wacko::wacko: I've never had a pregnancy where I didn't bleed, and for my own sanity I had invested in a fetal monitor. I can still find the heartbeat! :thumbup: Here's to hoping for a very uneventful remaining of first tri!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Tasha S. said:


> YAYYY Pianogirl!!! Congrats!!!! :yipee:
> 
> Mattsgirl: YAY for the + OPK!!!
> 
> x_amour: I'm so glad your cycle ended finally! I wish you all the best on your next cycle! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I bled 4 days ago and spotted the whole next day. :wacko::wacko: I've never had a pregnancy where I didn't bleed, and for my own sanity I had invested in a fetal monitor. I can still find the heartbeat! :thumbup: Here's to hoping for a very uneventful remaining of first tri!

I hope everything is ok!! Xx


----------



## mel102

Yay for the positve opk hope this is your month mattsgirl

X_amour great that your long cycle has ended hopefully this next one will be much shorter.

Tasha it's great to hear your lil bean is doing good how far along are you now?

Afm I think I've ovulated as my cm has dried up but as I am ntnp this cycle I haven't been tracking so no idea how many days past!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks wouldluvabub! :flower: I've used both a regular thermometer and a bbt, and I can't say I've seen a difference between the two! :winkwink:

Mel: I'm 9w&4d today!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay for those ovulating or getting ready to! 

Glad your endless cycle finally ended xamour! :hugs:

Tasha, spotting is always a little scary, but it sounds like things are going well!


----------



## mrscletus

Getting to the exciting part of the cycle- AF is gone and let the bd'ing commence!! 

DH loves this part- even if I will probably be pretty demanding this month.


----------



## jessicasmum

Mattsgirl said:


> Congratulations Piano girl!! That's so exciting!!
> 
> Got my positive OPK yesterday!! I thought Saturdays was but it was iffy (plus I looked at it after time limit) But yesterdays popped up blazing after 3 minutes. We've BD'd Saturday and yesterday so we'll do it today and tomorrow. And knowing me I'll probably test on the 15th just because I know I can't help myself and I'll be lucky if I can hold out that long!

Yay for positive opk :thumbup: I also got a positive Sunday morning so looks like we are on the same wait, think I will wait until 20th though to pregnancy test. Fx for us both :dust:


----------



## Mattsgirl

jessicasmum said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Piano girl!! That's so exciting!!
> 
> Got my positive OPK yesterday!! I thought Saturdays was but it was iffy (plus I looked at it after time limit) But yesterdays popped up blazing after 3 minutes. We've BD'd Saturday and yesterday so we'll do it today and tomorrow. And knowing me I'll probably test on the 15th just because I know I can't help myself and I'll be lucky if I can hold out that long!
> 
> Yay for positive opk :thumbup: I also got a positive Sunday morning so looks like we are on the same wait, think I will wait until 20th though to pregnancy test. Fx for us both :dust:Click to expand...

I'm hoping to make it until the 18th but I know me and the lack of self control so I'll give myself a couple days earlier.


----------



## jessicasmum

Mattsgirl said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Piano girl!! That's so exciting!!
> 
> Got my positive OPK yesterday!! I thought Saturdays was but it was iffy (plus I looked at it after time limit) But yesterdays popped up blazing after 3 minutes. We've BD'd Saturday and yesterday so we'll do it today and tomorrow. And knowing me I'll probably test on the 15th just because I know I can't help myself and I'll be lucky if I can hold out that long!
> 
> Yay for positive opk :thumbup: I also got a positive Sunday morning so looks like we are on the same wait, think I will wait until 20th though to pregnancy test. Fx for us both :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping to make it until the 18th but I know me and the lack of self control so I'll give myself a couple days earlier.Click to expand...

Because of my crazy cycles in the past I'm always reluctant to test before I'm late, also in the back of my head it puts me off testing too soon and wasting money with test because crazyly I didn't get a positive test with my 1st daughter until I was 7 weeks gone :wacko:


----------



## Mattsgirl

jessicasmum said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Piano girl!! That's so exciting!!
> 
> Got my positive OPK yesterday!! I thought Saturdays was but it was iffy (plus I looked at it after time limit) But yesterdays popped up blazing after 3 minutes. We've BD'd Saturday and yesterday so we'll do it today and tomorrow. And knowing me I'll probably test on the 15th just because I know I can't help myself and I'll be lucky if I can hold out that long!
> 
> Yay for positive opk :thumbup: I also got a positive Sunday morning so looks like we are on the same wait, think I will wait until 20th though to pregnancy test. Fx for us both :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping to make it until the 18th but I know me and the lack of self control so I'll give myself a couple days earlier.Click to expand...
> 
> Because of my crazy cycles in the past I'm always reluctant to test before I'm late, also in the back of my head it puts me off testing too soon and wasting money with test because crazyly I didn't get a positive test with my 1st daughter until I was 7 weeks gone :wacko:Click to expand...

I never used to be this crazy tester. I too hated wasting the money (still do) but for some reason this time around I've lost my mind. I used 8 expensive test and the expensive O tests. Wasted a ton of money. So I got cheapies so I won't waste money this time if I go crazy!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Mattsgirl said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Piano girl!! That's so exciting!!
> 
> Got my positive OPK yesterday!! I thought Saturdays was but it was iffy (plus I looked at it after time limit) But yesterdays popped up blazing after 3 minutes. We've BD'd Saturday and yesterday so we'll do it today and tomorrow. And knowing me I'll probably test on the 15th just because I know I can't help myself and I'll be lucky if I can hold out that long!
> 
> Yay for positive opk :thumbup: I also got a positive Sunday morning so looks like we are on the same wait, think I will wait until 20th though to pregnancy test. Fx for us both :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping to make it until the 18th but I know me and the lack of self control so I'll give myself a couple days earlier.Click to expand...
> 
> Because of my crazy cycles in the past I'm always reluctant to test before I'm late, also in the back of my head it puts me off testing too soon and wasting money with test because crazyly I didn't get a positive test with my 1st daughter until I was 7 weeks gone :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I never used to be this crazy tester. I too hated wasting the money (still do) but for some reason this time around I've lost my mind. I used 8 expensive test and the expensive O tests. Wasted a ton of money. So I got cheapies so I won't waste money this time if I go crazy!!Click to expand...

I do obsess over it and have a big urge to just want to test but I fight hard to stop myself and stick to if I'm late, it's hard because I've got an unopened pregnancy test pack in my bedroom and when ever I'm in the draw it's like looking at me :haha:


----------



## Mattsgirl

For some reason if the package is opened its sooo much more tempting.


----------



## jessicasmum

I don't normally have tests in, not needed to test for over 2 years so it's just tempting for me just seeing any pregnancy test in the house to want to test.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yep I'm the same way. Just knowing that there's a test in the house and I have to pee twice as much making me want to test everytime.

3dpo right now and time is passing sooo slow!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Mattsgirl: Was you temping too or just opk's? I was just using opk's. My cycles can differ from 30-37 days so I'm not always the same each cycle knowing when I'm ovulating, because I used the digital tests I couldn't test again after getting my Peak so I'm just guessing/hoping I ovulated on the Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## mel102

I wish this cycle would hurry up!!! As you all know am trying to have a break this cycle and it's do difficult!!!! I felt sick last night and this morning and oh said maybe am pregnant got my hopes up a little even when I know it's VERY unlikely. Why do we do this to ourselfs!!! Sorry rant over :haha:

How's everyone doing?x


----------



## wouldluvabub

I am good, awaiting AF to finish up. I was going to temp for this cycle but I think it's going to be to hard with having 2 little monkeys that wake me up every morning. I don't think I'll get accurate readings because I am so unsettled in the mornings. I'm thinking of getting some O tests from eBay and trying those.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Hi everyone..

I was the first bfp from this thread but unfortunately I miscarried about 3 weeks ago. We are just seeing what happens at the moment, so not full on ttc. It took over 6 months after the last m/c to get a bfp again so I don't really expect much. I'm not even sure I want to go through it all again to be honest.

As for testing, I would just wait until AF is overdue before testing now and just do one or two tests. Last time I did a nice progression and everything looked great but is still didn't end well so it wouldn't give me that much reassurance seeing the tests get darker.

Thanks mouse_chicky for your PM checking on me :)


----------



## mel102

ttc bubby no2 said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> I was the first bfp from this thread but unfortunately I miscarried about 3 weeks ago. We are just seeing what happens at the moment, so not full on ttc. It took over 6 months after the last m/c to get a bfp again so I don't really expect much. I'm not even sure I want to go through it all again to be honest.
> 
> As for testing, I would just wait until AF is overdue before testing now and just do one or two tests. Last time I did a nice progression and everything looked great but is still didn't end well so it wouldn't give me that much reassurance seeing the tests get darker.
> 
> Thanks mouse_chicky for your PM checking on me :)


:hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

wouldluvabub said:


> I am good, awaiting AF to finish up. I was going to temp for this cycle but I think it's going to be to hard with having 2 little monkeys that wake me up every morning. I don't think I'll get accurate readings because I am so unsettled in the mornings. I'm thinking of getting some O tests from eBay and trying those.

I know what you mean, that's why I wouldn't be able temp also that and forgetting too. So that's why opk are just easier for me.


----------



## jessicasmum

ttc bubby no2 said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> I was the first bfp from this thread but unfortunately I miscarried about 3 weeks ago. We are just seeing what happens at the moment, so not full on ttc. It took over 6 months after the last m/c to get a bfp again so I don't really expect much. I'm not even sure I want to go through it all again to be honest.
> 
> As for testing, I would just wait until AF is overdue before testing now and just do one or two tests. Last time I did a nice progression and everything looked great but is still didn't end well so it wouldn't give me that much reassurance seeing the tests get darker.
> 
> Thanks mouse_chicky for your PM checking on me :)

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

So sorry ttc no2! Hopefully you'll get your rainbow baby soon. With no more heartache.


----------



## Mattsgirl

jessicasmum said:


> Mattsgirl: Was you temping too or just opk's? I was just using opk's. My cycles can differ from 30-37 days so I'm not always the same each cycle knowing when I'm ovulating, because I used the digital tests I couldn't test again after getting my Peak so I'm just guessing/hoping I ovulated on the Monday or Tuesday.

I just used OPKs. My sleep schedule is all over the place so I don't think I would get a very accurate reading. In the past I used first response opk's which worked well the first time. But since coming off BC my cycles have been a little crazy so I wasn't able to test as long as I needed to. So this cycle I bought some choicemmed ones off amazon that came with 50 opks and 10 hpts for 12 bucks so I was able to get my surge. I even test the day after my positive and it was negative. So I'm pretty sure I o'd on Monday.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Very sorry for your loss ttc#2. 


Anyone have experience with the cheap OPKs off eBay? Was thinking of getting a 50 pack with 10 HPT as they are only about $11?


----------



## jessicasmum

Mattsgirl said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl: Was you temping too or just opk's? I was just using opk's. My cycles can differ from 30-37 days so I'm not always the same each cycle knowing when I'm ovulating, because I used the digital tests I couldn't test again after getting my Peak so I'm just guessing/hoping I ovulated on the Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> I just used OPKs. My sleep schedule is all over the place so I don't think I would get a very accurate reading. In the past I used first response opk's which worked well the first time. But since coming off BC my cycles have been a little crazy so I wasn't able to test as long as I needed to. So this cycle I bought some choicemmed ones off amazon that came with 50 opks and 10 hpts for 12 bucks so I was able to get my surge. I even test the day after my positive and it was negative. So I'm pretty sure I o'd on Monday.Click to expand...

That's the problem with me using the digital opk's I can't test the following day to see if still positive or not as it just stays the peak smiley face for 48 hours and you're not suppose to test until next cycle. I just think I'm over thinking things again which isn't good, I just wanted to be laid back about it all.


----------



## wouldluvabub

So I ordered some OPKs off eBay. I'll start testing pretty much as soon as they arrive!! I'm thinking of doing them twice a day. When you get your positive does that mean you are about to ovulate in the next few days?


----------



## mel102

wouldluvabub said:


> So I ordered some OPKs off eBay. I'll start testing pretty much as soon as they arrive!! I'm thinking of doing them twice a day. When you get your positive does that mean you are about to ovulate in the next few days?

Yes that's right I think your suppose to stop testing once you get your positive although it's impossible. Good luck hope they work for you x


----------



## jessicasmum

wouldluvabub said:


> So I ordered some OPKs off eBay. I'll start testing pretty much as soon as they arrive!! I'm thinking of doing them twice a day. When you get your positive does that mean you are about to ovulate in the next few days?

Yes thats right and they recon you're suppose to ovulate something like 12-36 hours after first positive opk but I know this isn't always that straight forward for some. Good luck with the new tests :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

It's really hard not to test after you get the first positive opk. I usually do anyway until I get a negative; that way, when my temp spikes for 3 days I can confirm ovulation. I know it's probably not accurate but I take a negative opk as a signal for I'm done, I can stop bding now. :haha: 

My opk was almost positive today, and I'm starting to feel ovary pain, so I figure tomorrow or Monday will be positive. Hurray for trying make love with bloated ovaries! :rofl: 

It'll all be worth it in the end. :cloud9:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks for answering my question! Now I have another ha ha!! With temping do I need a thermometer that does 2 decimal points or just 1 decimal point is ok?


----------



## mouse_chicky

It's up to you, but the 2 decimal point one lets you see subtle dips and peaks, and sometimes your temp only goes up a tenth of a degree after ovulation. I'd go with 2. :thumbup:


----------



## breakingdawn

O week here... hopefully we can make something happen this month!


----------



## mel102

Good luck catching that egg breaking dawn and mouse x


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well. Me not so much..yesterday I was in my first ever car accident:cry: I don't remember the accident at all only what happened right before it because I was knocked unconscious but all my scans came back normal so I was sent home pretty soon, the other person is okay too thank god. Today I am very sore though I have a giant bruise over my left breast and chest from the seat belt and a pretty good burn on my neck/collar bone from the seat belt as well, I also have a few bumps and scratches on my head but I'm just thankful that we are both okay and that my girls weren't with me. Onto more exciting news my opk yesterday was almost positive so I'm thinking in the next 2 days I'll be getting my positive. Good luck to all waiting to ovulate or anyone in the tww, sending lots of baby dust <3


----------



## mel102

Abii that must of been so terrible for you am sure it really frightened you good thing you had your seatbelt on or it could of been a lot worse.
Hope you have your feet up resting, let your Other half fuss over you x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oh no, abii! That's awful! So glad you're okay. :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

So sorry about the accident Abii, must of been awful, glad that you are OK :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

My goodness how terrifying for you abii! I am glad you are ok!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh Abii that's so scary! Glad your ok and your kiddos weren't with you. Good luck BDing this week.

7 pdo here. Having some cramping on one side like I did with both previous pregnancies. So FXed this is a good sign and not just in my head.


----------



## breakingdawn

I've been cramping and O is due tomorrow!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies sorry been MIA. Any new hpt updates? X
Yay breaking, get bding :sex: :dust:


----------



## x__amour

This is my first time charting BBT. Is it normal for it to be so up and down and it feels low? :shrug:


----------



## mrscletus

x__amour said:


> This is my first time charting BBT. Is it normal for it to be so up and down and it feels low? :shrug:

I think the first few months, I was constantly up and down in temps. I don't know if it was because of poor sleep, or what, but I did that for a while and I still don't always have super consistent temps, but your chart is looking just fine. And BBT is a lot different than actual body temp, that's why you have to take it first thing in the am before getting out of bed. And also why there is a special thermometer for it :)

You're doing just fine- hang in there and wait till you see that first "post O temp rise" you will be amazed at how good it feels to know you O'ed/


----------



## x__amour

mrscletus said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> This is my first time charting BBT. Is it normal for it to be so up and down and it feels low? :shrug:
> 
> I think the first few months, I was constantly up and down in temps. I don't know if it was because of poor sleep, or what, but I did that for a while and I still don't always have super consistent temps, but your chart is looking just fine. And BBT is a lot different than actual body temp, that's why you have to take it first thing in the am before getting out of bed. And also why there is a special thermometer for it :)
> 
> You're doing just fine- hang in there and wait till you see that first "post O temp rise" you will be amazed at how good it feels to know you O'ed/Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm so excited. It'll be so nice to KNOW rather than to guess.


----------



## breakingdawn

Ok, advice! We did the BD last night... my OPK does seem to be getting darker. I should O late tonight or possibly tomorrow. DD is so worn out from work and school we can probably only do tonight or tomorrow night. Which should we do!? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mattsgirl

If it were me breaking dawn I would wait until tomorrow. Because if the opk goes positive tomorrow than O would be the next day.


----------



## breakingdawn

I think we are going to try tomorrow. He's just tired tonight! :( I don't want to push him either. I want it to be fun and enjoyable for both of us!


----------



## bke

Hi girls! Can I join? 

I have been trying for nr. 3 for 8 months. My first took 6 months and the second was a beautiful wanted surprise because we were still wtt. 

I have too short luteal phase and I am working on it with vitamins, hoping and praying that it will be longer than 10 days now. :) 

Babyluck to all of you! :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome bke! Hopefully you'll conceive soon! :hugs: Having a short luteal phase is rough, but I think some herbs are supposed to help. (Not sure which ones, :blush:) 

Sitting at CD18. Thought I would have a positive opk by now, but nope. On a positive note, back when I tried femara, I conceived the 2nd cycle and I oed several days later than cycle 1. So who knows?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Mattsgirl, fingers crossed this your cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Yay breakingdawn your tundra e is perfect for bd in the next day it two, lady night is covering fur sure too :) 
We bd ONCE 8 or 9 days this cycle and I got my bfp yesterday! I am gob smacked. I thought I was out learning sperm can survive up to 5-7 days. 

Hi bke :) good luck I hope you get your bfp soon x 

Mattsgirl I hope you I soon fingers crossed!

Ladies I got my bfp, just waiting a few more days until I'm safe for the luteal phase duration to be over xx
https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af97/sharnw/Mobile%20Uploads/2BBB0D37-E759-46F9-834A-B595FB95CB08.jpg


----------



## mel102

congratulations sharnw :happydance: that's a great line how many days past are you?

Mouse I hope you ovulate soon it can get so frustrating waiting for it.

:hi:bke welcome and I really hope you get your BFP soon

Breaking dawn that test looks like ovulation is near good luck


----------



## jessicasmum

sharnw said:


> Yay breakingdawn your tundra e is perfect for bd in the next day it two, lady night is covering fur sure too :)
> We bd ONCE 8 or 9 days this cycle and I got my bfp yesterday! I am gob smacked. I thought I was out learning sperm can survive up to 5-7 days.
> 
> Hi bke :) good luck I hope you get your bfp soon x
> 
> Mattsgirl I hope you I soon fingers crossed!
> 
> Ladies I got my bfp, just waiting a few more days until I'm safe for the luteal phase duration to be over xx
> https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af97/sharnw/Mobile%20Uploads/2BBB0D37-E759-46F9-834A-B595FB95CB08.jpg

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats on your BFP! Hoping for a positive opk today! If not I may have missed my surge and it was early. If so that's okay because we still got a couple of tries in. I am cramping now on my left side which is the side of my good/only tube so hoping maybe an eggy was released this morning!!!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies x
I could be 10 dpo xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congratulations!:happydance::yipee::dance: Another December baby. :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Frustrating. Either I missed my surge or I'm not ovulating at all this month. Definitely should have by now! I'm just going to go ahead and count myself out this month dang. :p I don't get it though. I've been cramping, sore bbs, all the usual O signs. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mel102

breakingdawn said:


> Frustrating. Either I missed my surge or I'm not ovulating at all this month. Definitely should have by now! I'm just going to go ahead and count myself out this month dang. :p I don't get it though. I've been cramping, sore bbs, all the usual O signs. :cry:

This happened to me last cycle the opk never got as dark as the control line when it was almost as dark I took it as my positive. I would just keep bedding every other day until your sure


----------



## breakingdawn

Grr.. :(


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations sharnw! :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats Sharnw! That's a great line for 10 dpo!

You could have just missed your surge. I get my surge more in the evening than morning or afternoon. So I wouldn't count yourself out.

9 dpo here. I didn't tell my mom that we were ttc but she is convinced that I am pregnant. Lat time she was this convinced that I was pregnant I was with my daughter. So FXed she's right this time too.


----------



## mel102

Mattsgirl said:


> Congrats Sharnw! That's a great line for 10 dpo!
> 
> You could have just missed your surge. I get my surge more in the evening than morning or afternoon. So I wouldn't count yourself out.
> 
> 9 dpo here. I didn't tell my mom that we were ttc but she is convinced that I am pregnant. Lat time she was this convinced that I was pregnant I was with my daughter. So FXed she's right this time too.

I hope your mums right when are you going to test?x


----------



## Mattsgirl

I would like to hold off until Monday but I know that's impossible so probably friday. I'll be 11 dpo then so still early but I have 9 ic to use so early is ok.


----------



## Abii

Congratulations sharnw!:dance::happydance: that's an awesome looking bfp!:flower:


Thank you for the support ladies, I'm healing up good now and luckily my husband has full coverage so our insurance is taking care of everything which makes things far easier, they are reimbursing us for our car seats and how much the car itself was worth, they are also covering both mine and the other drivers medical bills and the other car to get repaired so now I can move on and let it stop hindering me. No positive opk yet but I forgot to test last night and we didn't bd either:dohh: I was just really exhausted since I worked, I hope we did it enough this month. I'm kind of crampy today so I may take another opk in a bit but even if it is positive, by the time I get home tonight it'll be 12 so we won't even be able to get one in today:nope: I guess we'll see if we did it enough. Good luck to the rest of you ladies in the tww, I hope we see more bfps:flower:


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies I'm 99% sure I hit my surge yesterday. The top two tests are yesterday and the bottom two are today. Due to my cramping on one side I'm almost certain an egg was released today. I apologize if the photo posts sideways. Not sure why it keeps doing that!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mattsgirl

Sounds promising Breaking dawn. Make sure to get in a BD today!


----------



## x__amour

How's everyone doing? I think I am getting close to the big O and very excited. It's been such a nice chance temping and being able to know when I ovulate.


----------



## bke

Congratulations sharnw!! :happydance:

Breaking dawn - it looks like your surge was yesterday! Are you temping? I am temping for the first time this month and so excited and hopeful to finally pinpoint exactly ovulation. :thumbup:


----------



## breakingdawn

Not temping but definitely bd'ing later! :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

Can I just throw in the towel now? :cry: One minute my OPKs are super light, the next minute darker. I never O late, ever... so it is highly unlikely that is the case now. I am just counting myself out this month. I hate to be a negative Nancy but I have never had an issue with OPKs until now!!! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sharnw

It looks really close breakingdawn :)

I'm sticking around ladies. Tests are negative again :cry:


----------



## mouse_chicky

So sorry, sharnw! Are you thinking a chemical? :hugs:

Breaking dawn, hopefully you'll still have a chance this month. Opks can be damn annoying sometimes. 
If I don't O soon, I'm going to scream! :hissy: :haha:


----------



## mel102

sharnw said:


> It looks really close breakingdawn :)
> 
> I'm sticking around ladies. Tests are negative again :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

sharnw said:


> It looks really close breakingdawn :)
> 
> I'm sticking around ladies. Tests are negative again :cry:

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm so sorry Sharnw. That's terrible. Why can't our bodies just give us clear answers.

Dang Breaking Dawn! That's crazy. I know it's difficult but maybe just bd everyother day for a while. That way you dont have to count yourself out.


----------



## Mattsgirl

So today is 10dpo and I decided to test. I don't know if you can see it but there is a faint pink line there that came up in the time limit. BUT I keep hearing that those tests have been doing that even when your not pregnant. so I don't know what to think.
 



Attached Files:







20160414_082305_resized.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## x__amour

I definitely see that!!! FRER? :D


----------



## breakingdawn

I also vote for a FRER maybe tomorrow morning??


----------



## mel102

I see it good luck x


----------



## Mattsgirl

Ok I'll go out and buy one today and test in the morning. I didn't buy any for this cycle because I would use them and didn't want to waste the money.


----------



## x__amour

Sooo exciting! Can't wait to see! :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Fingers crossed! I think I see it!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I bought a 3 pack of frer. So morning needs to hurry up and get here.


----------



## x__amour

So exciting! Are you going to use FMU or SMU?


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, are sore bbs at all a sign of ovulation? I took off my bra tonight and noticed they were quite sore! :blush: If I did ovulate it was either yesterday or the day before... confused! I feel like it is too early for AF symptoms for sure. :shrug:


----------



## sharnw

mouse_chicky said:


> So sorry, sharnw! Are you thinking a chemical? :hugs:

Yes chemical for sure xx


----------



## sharnw

*Mattsgirl* :happydance:

*Breaking* you could have ovulated :happydance:


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope so! I'm laying in bed right now and I keep getting weird twinges on my left side. Not super painful but definitely tiny little sharp pains that come on go!


----------



## mel102

Can't wait to see your next test mattsgirl x


----------



## mel102

Good luck breaking it sounds promising 

Cd1 for me so finally back ttc :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good luck breaking dawn. Sounds like o to me.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Here are todays test. Showed up quick and pink!!
 



Attached Files:







20160415_082016_resized.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mattsgirl

Here's a better one of the frer
 



Attached Files:







20160415_085646_resized_1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## x__amour

WOOHOO!!! Congratulations girl! :happydance:


----------



## breakingdawn

HUGE congrats mama!!!! :) AFM, OPKKs super light today so pretty sure O has come and went, if it did come. I am in the 2ww. Not sure if 1 or 2DPO if I did O but somewhere around there.


----------



## mel102

Congratulations mattsgirl x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay Mattsgirl! :yipee: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations mattsgirl :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thanks everyone! I was planning on waiting to tell DH until the test got darker but I don't think I'll be able to wait until Monday night. So I'm gonna surprise him tonight. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## sharnw

Yay Mattsgirl :happydance: congrats xx

Breaking happy 2ww goodluck when you start testing I have a good feeling for you :) :dust:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congratulations mattsgirl!! How do you plan on telling him??


----------



## Mattsgirl

wouldluvabub said:


> Congratulations mattsgirl!! How do you plan on telling him??

This is now hanging in our Kitchen. I'm not gonna say anything and just let him find it. The chalk board normally has our schedule for the week on it so it might take him a while. I kinda think maybe I should put the test on it.
 



Attached Files:







20160415_163801_resized.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tasha S.

Huge congrats Mattsgirl! :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

Omg how cute!


----------



## Abii

Congratulations Mattsgirl!:happydance:

Still no positive opk:wacko: today's test was very light as well so I'm officially going crazy now haha. I'm wondering if by chance that day I didn't test or bd was the day I would of got a positive or if I missed my surge, I'm on cd23 so I definitely should of gotten a positive by now. I did get my bbt thermometer in the mail so even if I missed my surge, I'm pretty excited to see what my body is up to now a days.


----------



## Mattsgirl

It is possible that it was that day you didn't test. That happened to me last cycle. Super frustrating.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Do you always have a faint line on ovulation tests or is that usually the start of a build up to a positive?


----------



## mel102

Some people will always have a second line i think it has to be a positive result to mean your pregnant x


----------



## mel102

Sorry I read your post wrong I thought you meant if your using the opk as a pregnancy test. Some people always have a second line but if it's getting darker then your positive could be getting near good luck x


----------



## x__amour

CD16 and just had a one off spout of spotting. Haven't ovulated yet that I know of. I never spot in between periods. Thoughts? :shrug:


----------



## mel102

x__amour said:


> CD16 and just had a one off spout of spotting. Haven't ovulated yet that I know of. I never spot in between periods. Thoughts? :shrug:

That's really strange could you have ovulated early? Hoping it's a good sign for you


----------



## x__amour

mel102 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> CD16 and just had a one off spout of spotting. Haven't ovulated yet that I know of. I never spot in between periods. Thoughts? :shrug:
> 
> That's really strange could you have ovulated early? Hoping it's a good sign for youClick to expand...

Hmmm, not sure. Only temping currently and I've been really vigilant with it but haven't that I know of. It's so random, it's never happened before but I'm hoping maybe it's ovulation spotting (just Googled it lol) or maybe IB!


----------



## Abii

Yes I do usually have a faint line throughout my cycle then it builds up to a positive, the night before I missed that one opk it was pretty dark but not positive yet so I think I probably missed my surge, I'll take an opk for the next few days but I may just start using hpt's now. Not feeling very hopeful this cycle though:shrug:


----------



## x__amour

Had that spotting last night and a mass temperature spike this morning! Hoping! :D


----------



## Mattsgirl

Sounds really good amour! Sounds like either way you won't have the same problem as last time!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope the temp spike is a good sign for you xamour!

Abii, if that one day is the only day around the time you didn't bd, you should be covered. ;) Good luck!

As for me, finally a positive opk! :happydance: This morning it was almost positive, but I was having really sharp ovary pain this evening, and I had a feeling, so I took a test.


----------



## Abii

I thought I grabbed red dye tests but apparently I had a blonde moment and got the blue dye. Even still, I think I got a faint positive today! I'm going to take another test later or in the am


----------



## Abii

Been looking at the test for a few minutes and decided to do an edit on one of the original pictures I took right after taking the test and I pulled a line but idk if I trust it. I'm not crazy though right, there's a line there?:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







214a18eb-bec5-464d-92c0-aa695be3cd8d.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9









KlQeHzM.png
File size: 85.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ok I think I've attached a photo of my OPKs for the last couple of days, obviously number 4 is the most recent! What do you think??
Getting ready to O? I know it isn't positive yet but it's getting darker!! The first 3 have really squinty lines that probably don't show in the pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wouldluvabub

Sorry abii but I can't really see anything. That doesn't mean it isn't there though! I hope it is! Maybe test again tomorrow?


----------



## Mattsgirl

I think I might see something really faint. Hoping it gets darker Abii


----------



## jessicasmum

I caved which is not like me and did a hpt yesterday afternoon.

So here's yesterday's test...



(Sorry my phone camera is making my recent photos look a little blurry)


----------



## jessicasmum

And here's todays test that I did with fmu...


----------



## jessicasmum

Abii fx that the lines get darker :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Someone send me BFP dust. :haha: Testing Saturday but expecting a definite BFN.


----------



## Abii

Thank you ladies:hugs::flower: I'm still trying not to get my hopes up though, good thing I have work tonight haha.

Congratulations jessicasmum!!!:happydance:

Sending tons of baby and bfp dust breaking dawn:hugs::dust:


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you Abii :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Big congrats jessicasmum! :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: (late December or early January?)

Good luck breaking dawn! :dust:

Hope your line gets darker Abii!


----------



## sharnw

Congrats on the bfp ladies xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats Jessica!!Awesome lines!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

I am having horrible back pain today!! UGH! This was my #1 issue with I got my BFP with #2... I had back pain in the middle of my 2ww that lasted clear into the first trimester. I know this can be a huge PMS sign too, although a little early, but not reading into anything.


----------



## Abii

breakingdawn said:


> I am having horrible back pain today!! UGH! This was my #1 issue with I got my BFP with #2... I had back pain in the middle of my 2ww that lasted clear into the first trimester. I know this can be a huge PMS sign too, although a little early, but not reading into anything.

I'm having horrible back pain and cramps! hopefully it's a good sign:flower:


----------



## breakingdawn

It is weird, it is in one spot.. almost like when I had that sciatica pain during pregnancy. I can literally poke the one spot with my finger and it is just KILLING me on my right side. This sucks! Unless it means a BFP, in which case, I will gladly take it! BTW, if I have to close this pop up on this website one more time every time I go to a thread or try and reply, I am going to freak out. :growlmad:


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you ladies :flower:

Mouse: late December, going off my last AF which was 16th March they'll put me at 21st December but I'm thinking going off opk's etc that it will either be 25th or 26th December.

Mattsgirl: :thumbup: on the ticker, are you going of last AF until your 1st scan?


----------



## breakingdawn

I woke up this morning feeling exactly like the mornings when AF starts. LOTS of back pain and cramps, mild headache, gassy. Problem is, AF is still 8 days away. Um, what now? Please don't let this be a random early AF. My cycles are normally 28 days spot on but being I am 35 now, I am always paranoid about early menopause. Hypochondriac much? :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Christmas baby Jessicasmum!!! 

Anyone feel like it's not going to happen?? I want to be positive but I just don't feel like it will happen... I don't know why! I'm starting to get jealous of friends getting pregnant and I know it's totally stupid because we JUST started trying but I feel like I have this negative cloud hanging over me!


----------



## jessicasmum

Wouldluvabub: I know can't believe it, obviously I'll have to go off what midwives etc say which will be 21st but I know it's not.

I total understand what you're feeling like, I was the same before and during 2013 before I conceived my last, I felt horrible for feeling like that because it wasn't like I didn't already have a child and I know like my sister had trouble conceiving any child and had been trying for around 6 years until she finally had a baby boy last April. I felt guilty for feeling like that but I just couldn't help it.

Did your opk's get any darker? I'll have my fx for you this cycle :dust:


----------



## Mattsgirl

jessicasmum said:


> Mattsgirl: :thumbup: on the ticker, are you going of last AF until your 1st scan?

I went with my last AF. If I went by when I O'd then Due date would be the 26th. But I had to be induced with both previous babies because my body dilated without going into labour. Which sounds like a good thing but being dilated to a 6 for 2 weeks is VERY painful. You don't realize how much you use those muscles for every day life until you have a 6 cm hole in it and you scream every time you roll over or have to stand up. So I'm not gonna tell my doctor when I O'd so if I need to be induced again it will be sooner rather than later.

Breaking Dawn my back has been killing me since 7 dpo when I think implantation was. So that's a good sign!


----------



## breakingdawn

The cramps are subsiding but I still have back pain. It feels reminiscent of he sciatica pain I had when I was last pregnant. It's like one sore spot in my back I can poke. Sometimes it radiates. :(


----------



## Mattsgirl

wouldluvabub said:


> Christmas baby Jessicasmum!!!
> 
> Anyone feel like it's not going to happen?? I want to be positive but I just don't feel like it will happen... I don't know why! I'm starting to get jealous of friends getting pregnant and I know it's totally stupid because we JUST started trying but I feel like I have this negative cloud hanging over me!

I felt the exact same way last cycle. It was our first month off of birth control and my friend were due for af at the same time and she told me she was pregnant and I wasn't. For some reason I was sooo jealous, even though it was only our first month.


----------



## jessicasmum

Mattsgirl said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl: :thumbup: on the ticker, are you going of last AF until your 1st scan?
> 
> I went with my last AF. If I went by when I O'd then Due date would be the 26th. But I had to be induced with both previous babies because my body dilated without going into labour. Which sounds like a good thing but being dilated to a 6 for 2 weeks is VERY painful. You don't realize how much you use those muscles for every day life until you have a 6 cm hole in it and you scream every time you roll over or have to stand up. So I'm not gonna tell my doctor when I O'd so if I need to be induced again it will be sooner rather than later.
> 
> Breaking Dawn my back has been killing me since 7 dpo when I think implantation was. So that's a good sign!Click to expand...

Gosh that sounds awful :( fx that they induce you earlier rather than later if it comes to it. 

So sounds like we will either be same edd or a day apart at most. Are you telling people yet?


----------



## Abii

I think I figured out why my tests are so faint..I'm only 8dpo today:dohh: now I feel silly cause I used all the ones I had(a cb, a frer and an equate frer:dohh:) except my IC's lol. There's still a super faint line though so I'm staying hopeful, just hope its not a chemical.


----------



## Mattsgirl

jessicasmum said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl: :thumbup: on the ticker, are you going of last AF until your 1st scan?
> 
> I went with my last AF. If I went by when I O'd then Due date would be the 26th. But I had to be induced with both previous babies because my body dilated without going into labour. Which sounds like a good thing but being dilated to a 6 for 2 weeks is VERY painful. You don't realize how much you use those muscles for every day life until you have a 6 cm hole in it and you scream every time you roll over or have to stand up. So I'm not gonna tell my doctor when I O'd so if I need to be induced again it will be sooner rather than later.
> 
> Breaking Dawn my back has been killing me since 7 dpo when I think implantation was. So that's a good sign!Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh that sounds awful :( fx that they induce you earlier rather than later if it comes to it.
> 
> So sounds like we will either be same edd or a day apart at most. Are you telling people yet?Click to expand...

Yay Bump buddies!! We told our immediate family. Pretty much the people we would tell anyway if we have a miscarriage. But are waiting until after first ultrasound to tell everybody else. I've been blessed to never had to experience a misscarriage but I watched my sister go through it and it was horrible. So don't want to have to tell the world if we did.

Oh gosh Abii! Then those are great lines for 8 dpo hehehe! FXed they keep getting darker.


----------



## jessicasmum

Mattsgirl said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl: :thumbup: on the ticker, are you going of last AF until your 1st scan?
> 
> I went with my last AF. If I went by when I O'd then Due date would be the 26th. But I had to be induced with both previous babies because my body dilated without going into labour. Which sounds like a good thing but being dilated to a 6 for 2 weeks is VERY painful. You don't realize how much you use those muscles for every day life until you have a 6 cm hole in it and you scream every time you roll over or have to stand up. So I'm not gonna tell my doctor when I O'd so if I need to be induced again it will be sooner rather than later.
> 
> Breaking Dawn my back has been killing me since 7 dpo when I think implantation was. So that's a good sign!Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh that sounds awful :( fx that they induce you earlier rather than later if it comes to it.
> 
> So sounds like we will either be same edd or a day apart at most. Are you telling people yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Bump buddies!! We told our immediate family. Pretty much the people we would tell anyway if we have a miscarriage. But are waiting until after first ultrasound to tell everybody else. I've been blessed to never had to experience a misscarriage but I watched my sister go through it and it was horrible. So don't want to have to tell the world if we did.
> 
> Oh gosh Abii! Then those are great lines for 8 dpo hehehe! FXed they keep getting darker.Click to expand...


No me neither. Bet that was the most horrible thing for your sister :(

We aren't telling anyone this time until after the 12 week scan, I wanted to wait with my last but I caved after 2 days of finding out and told everyone on my dad's birthday. I'm definitely sticking to it this time though.

Have you phoned your doctor or any one yet to make an appointment? I'm waiting until next Wednesday to phone direct to the coumunity midwives rather than going to my gp first.


----------



## wouldluvabub

jessicasmum said:


> Wouldluvabub: I know can't believe it, obviously I'll have to go off what midwives etc say which will be 21st but I know it's not.
> 
> I total understand what you're feeling like, I was the same before and during 2013 before I conceived my last, I felt horrible for feeling like that because it wasn't like I didn't already have a child and I know like my sister had trouble conceiving any child and had been trying for around 6 years until she finally had a baby boy last April. I felt guilty for feeling like that but I just couldn't help it.
> 
> Did your opk's get any darker? I'll have my fx for you this cycle :dust:

Yesterday morning there was basically no line again so I continued to test throughout the day and they got darker in the evening but not as dark as the one from the day before. This mornings is getting darker again so I'll test again this arvo and see. Hopefully this picture works. This is my darker one from the other day with my test from this morning on the bottom.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jessicasmum

wouldluvabub said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Wouldluvabub: I know can't believe it, obviously I'll have to go off what midwives etc say which will be 21st but I know it's not.
> 
> I total understand what you're feeling like, I was the same before and during 2013 before I conceived my last, I felt horrible for feeling like that because it wasn't like I didn't already have a child and I know like my sister had trouble conceiving any child and had been trying for around 6 years until she finally had a baby boy last April. I felt guilty for feeling like that but I just couldn't help it.
> 
> Did your opk's get any darker? I'll have my fx for you this cycle :dust:
> 
> Yesterday morning there was basically no line again so I continued to test throughout the day and they got darker in the evening but not as dark as the one from the day before. This mornings is getting darker again so I'll test again this arvo and see. Hopefully this picture works. This is my darker one from the other day with my test from this morning on the bottom.Click to expand...

They do say that most women have higher surge in the afternoons, so fx that you get a darker test this afternoon. What cycle day are you on now?


----------



## wouldluvabub

jessicasmum said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Wouldluvabub: I know can't believe it, obviously I'll have to go off what midwives etc say which will be 21st but I know it's not.
> 
> I total understand what you're feeling like, I was the same before and during 2013 before I conceived my last, I felt horrible for feeling like that because it wasn't like I didn't already have a child and I know like my sister had trouble conceiving any child and had been trying for around 6 years until she finally had a baby boy last April. I felt guilty for feeling like that but I just couldn't help it.
> 
> Did your opk's get any darker? I'll have my fx for you this cycle :dust:
> 
> Yesterday morning there was basically no line again so I continued to test throughout the day and they got darker in the evening but not as dark as the one from the day before. This mornings is getting darker again so I'll test again this arvo and see. Hopefully this picture works. This is my darker one from the other day with my test from this morning on the bottom.Click to expand...
> 
> They do say that most women have higher surge in the afternoons, so fx that you get a darker test this afternoon. What cycle day are you on now?Click to expand...

I'm CD16. My last cycle was 34 days so fertility friend is predicting I will O this Sunday on CD20. This arvos test was the same darkness as the one this morning. Hopefully these OPKs give me a positive in the next few days and I get a nice temp hike to confirm it!


----------



## jessicasmum

wouldluvabub said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Wouldluvabub: I know can't believe it, obviously I'll have to go off what midwives etc say which will be 21st but I know it's not.
> 
> I total understand what you're feeling like, I was the same before and during 2013 before I conceived my last, I felt horrible for feeling like that because it wasn't like I didn't already have a child and I know like my sister had trouble conceiving any child and had been trying for around 6 years until she finally had a baby boy last April. I felt guilty for feeling like that but I just couldn't help it.
> 
> Did your opk's get any darker? I'll have my fx for you this cycle :dust:
> 
> Yesterday morning there was basically no line again so I continued to test throughout the day and they got darker in the evening but not as dark as the one from the day before. This mornings is getting darker again so I'll test again this arvo and see. Hopefully this picture works. This is my darker one from the other day with my test from this morning on the bottom.Click to expand...
> 
> They do say that most women have higher surge in the afternoons, so fx that you get a darker test this afternoon. What cycle day are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm CD16. My last cycle was 34 days so fertility friend is predicting I will O this Sunday on CD20. This arvos test was the same darkness as the one this morning. Hopefully these OPKs give me a positive in the next few days and I get a nice temp hike to confirm it!Click to expand...

Hopefully Friday or Saturday will be a positive then, good if it's similar length cycle as last cycle. I'm always pleased when getting close cycle lengths as I had really long irregular cycles in the past.


----------



## wouldluvabub

jessicasmum said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Wouldluvabub: I know can't believe it, obviously I'll have to go off what midwives etc say which will be 21st but I know it's not.
> 
> I total understand what you're feeling like, I was the same before and during 2013 before I conceived my last, I felt horrible for feeling like that because it wasn't like I didn't already have a child and I know like my sister had trouble conceiving any child and had been trying for around 6 years until she finally had a baby boy last April. I felt guilty for feeling like that but I just couldn't help it.
> 
> Did your opk's get any darker? I'll have my fx for you this cycle :dust:
> 
> Yesterday morning there was basically no line again so I continued to test throughout the day and they got darker in the evening but not as dark as the one from the day before. This mornings is getting darker again so I'll test again this arvo and see. Hopefully this picture works. This is my darker one from the other day with my test from this morning on the bottom.Click to expand...
> 
> They do say that most women have higher surge in the afternoons, so fx that you get a darker test this afternoon. What cycle day are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm CD16. My last cycle was 34 days so fertility friend is predicting I will O this Sunday on CD20. This arvos test was the same darkness as the one this morning. Hopefully these OPKs give me a positive in the next few days and I get a nice temp hike to confirm it!Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully Friday or Saturday will be a positive then, good if it's similar length cycle as last cycle. I'm always pleased when getting close cycle lengths as I had really long irregular cycles in the past.Click to expand...

Yes, me too. When trying for our first I had horribly irregular cycles so I'll be happy if they are similar lengths. I was hoping that maybe this one would be a bit shorter but I'm fine with the same length. Just hoping it's not longer! This is my first time using OPKs as I hated the guessing game first time around. I am becoming a bit addicted though ha ha! I was like surely 50 OPKs will do me for a while, here I am a few days in and I've already used like 15 ha ha!


----------



## mel102

Just been catching up congratulations Jessicasmum :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

jessicasmum said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl: :thumbup: on the ticker, are you going of last AF until your 1st scan?
> 
> I went with my last AF. If I went by when I O'd then Due date would be the 26th. But I had to be induced with both previous babies because my body dilated without going into labour. Which sounds like a good thing but being dilated to a 6 for 2 weeks is VERY painful. You don't realize how much you use those muscles for every day life until you have a 6 cm hole in it and you scream every time you roll over or have to stand up. So I'm not gonna tell my doctor when I O'd so if I need to be induced again it will be sooner rather than later.
> 
> Breaking Dawn my back has been killing me since 7 dpo when I think implantation was. So that's a good sign!Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh that sounds awful :( fx that they induce you earlier rather than later if it comes to it.
> 
> So sounds like we will either be same edd or a day apart at most. Are you telling people yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Bump buddies!! We told our immediate family. Pretty much the people we would tell anyway if we have a miscarriage. But are waiting until after first ultrasound to tell everybody else. I've been blessed to never had to experience a misscarriage but I watched my sister go through it and it was horrible. So don't want to have to tell the world if we did.
> 
> Oh gosh Abii! Then those are great lines for 8 dpo hehehe! FXed they keep getting darker.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me neither. Bet that was the most horrible thing for your sister :(
> 
> We aren't telling anyone this time until after the 12 week scan, I wanted to wait with my last but I caved after 2 days of finding out and told everyone on my dad's birthday. I'm definitely sticking to it this time though.
> 
> Have you phoned your doctor or any one yet to make an appointment? I'm waiting until next Wednesday to phone direct to the coumunity midwives rather than going to my gp first.Click to expand...

It really was a horrible situation. We were both pregnant only 3 weeks apart. We both had an ultrasound on the same day (the day after christmas), mine came back good and clear and hers didn't. Then they botched the first D&C and they had to do it again a month later. It was just completely terrible. :cry:

Yea I called on Monday. I have an appointment with a nurse to do paperwork and blood work on May 10th, then an actual appointment on May 23rd with a doctor.

FXed wouldluvabub that you get you positive in the next couple days. I always got my positives around 5 pm. For some reason earlier in the day is always negative.


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope you ladies are having a good day today. I am feeling just down. Definitely PMS. :sad: I forgot just how tiring TTC can be. I was going to test Saturday but I am not sure I want to now.. I am so torn between the disappointment of seeing a BFN or the disappointment of seeing spotting the following week in preparation for AF Wednesday. Goodness. I need a pick me up.


----------



## jessicasmum

Wouldluvabub: I know they can be addictive both opk's and hpt. Have you ever used digital opk's? I was sceptical about them because heard some bad reviews but I used them only one cycle and they were good for me, I know everyone is different though, I just found it easier knowing with a smiley face rather than me trying to guess the line.

Mel: Thank you :flower:

Mattsgirl: Gosh that's awful, it must of been so difficult for you as well :hugs: does your sister have other children?
I was going to leave it until next Wednesday to ring midwife but I was then thinking what if they are pretty booked up and I should of rung sooner, so I rang today and I'm waiting for the midwife that will be dealing with me to ring tomorrow when she's in.

Breakingdawn: :hugs: you're not out until AF shows her ugly face. Each earlier pregnancy symptoms can be different for each pregnancy, I was for sure AF was on the way for me this time with the feelings I was getting. I'll have my fx for you, lots of baby :dust:

Mouse: Thank you for the update on first post :D


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well:flower: 
I finally got a faint positive that I don't have to squint so hard to see lol so I'm pretty happy:happydance: cramps have died now but my back is still killing me, also got a slight case of nausea this morning:thumbup::dohh: anyway here's my test at 9dpo:cloud9:



I hope everyone has a lovely day:hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats Abii!! I am still having some mild back pain but not nearly as bad as a couple of days ago. On and off cramps. Still feel like all signs pointing to AF.


----------



## Abii

breakingdawn said:


> Congrats Abii!! I am still having some mild back pain but not nearly as bad as a couple of days ago. On and off cramps. Still feel like all signs pointing to AF.

Thank you:flower: and hey you never know, with my second daughter I felt out and had a bunch of pms symptoms then BAM bfp, so don't lose hope, you're not out til the :witch: shows her ugly face(fx'd that she doesn't):hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Nice positive words to remember, thank you. :) Sometimes it is so hard to stay positive during all this TTC stuff, it can get very exhausting! But you are right, I have no real idea what is going on right now on the inside of my body. I'll know for sure soon.


----------



## Abii

breakingdawn said:


> Nice positive words to remember, thank you. :) Sometimes it is so hard to stay positive during all this TTC stuff, it can get very exhausting! But you are right, I have no real idea what is going on right now on the inside of my body. I'll know for sure soon.

That's the spirit, keep your head up hun


----------



## mel102

Congratulations abbi :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

jessicasmum said:


> Wouldluvabub: I know they can be addictive both opk's and hpt. Have you ever used digital opk's? I was sceptical about them because heard some bad reviews but I used them only one cycle and they were good for me, I know everyone is different though, I just found it easier knowing with a smiley face rather than me trying to guess the line.
> 
> Mel: Thank you :flower:
> 
> Mattsgirl: Gosh that's awful, it must of been so difficult for you as well :hugs: does your sister have other children?
> I was going to leave it until next Wednesday to ring midwife but I was then thinking what if they are pretty booked up and I should of rung sooner, so I rang today and I'm waiting for the midwife that will be dealing with me to ring tomorrow when she's in.
> 
> Breakingdawn: :hugs: you're not out until AF shows her ugly face. Each earlier pregnancy symptoms can be different for each pregnancy, I was for sure AF was on the way for me this time with the feelings I was getting. I'll have my fx for you, lots of baby :dust:
> 
> Mouse: Thank you for the update on first post :D

At that time she didn't. It was her first pregnancy. She ended up having another miscarraige a couple months later. But now she has a wonderful little boy who is almost a year and a half.

I find it funny that we try to stay calm and be patient with thing but then we can't help ourselves and do it earlier.

Congrats Abii! Can't wait ti see the line get darker!

Good job trying to stay positive breaking dawn! I know how hard it can be.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies. Your encouragement means a lot! <3 So while at Chickfila tonight my back started hurting again so bad and by the time we got home I had awful cramps. AF is a week away so I'm not sure what's going on. It comes in waves. One minute I'll feel fine and the next minute I'll have severe back pain and cramps follow about 30 minutes to an hour later. No fun!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats Abii! :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: 



:hugs: breakingdawn. Ttc is a hard and frustrating journey.


----------



## sharnw

Congrats Abii :dance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

I'm getting over these OPKs not getting darker!!


----------



## x__amour

CD20, no O as of yet. But clear, watery CM? That's a good sign, right?? :D


----------



## Abii

Thank you ladies, if you want to see progress pics of my tests you can follow my journal, that journal will also become my preg journal once we get passed this teetering stage(click my ticker and it'll take you there):):flower:
Amour- yes I think so! I've had quite an increase in cm since about a week ago, sometimes I feel like its af so I always check lol. Hope this is a good sign for you:flower:


----------



## Abii

wouldluvabub what cd are you on?


----------



## breakingdawn

I have the clear cm right now too. But I think this is normal for me before AF. :(


----------



## wouldluvabub

Abii said:


> wouldluvabub what cd are you on?

CD18 today :coffee:


----------



## breakingdawn

I know it is early but.. I did a test today. Stark white :bfn: :( I know what everyone is going to say, you aren't out until AF shows... but I just didn't really think it was my month from the get go. I can survive.


----------



## breakingdawn

Not even a fun evap to guess over. These tests are good. Lol sigh
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wouldluvabub

So what do you think.. I had some dark OPKs but never a positive.. They have gone back to almost blank. I've had a bit of fertile CM the last 3 days and this morning I've had a temp dip. Do you think it's about to tell me I ovulated and I just missed the surge with my OPKs? We have not BDed anywhere near as much as id have liked (only twice this cycle:shrug:)but DH has been working away :dohh: I was thinking seen as it thought I'd O on Sunday we could get some in over the weekend now he is home.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## breakingdawn

Discovered something interesting tonight. I went back through my pink pad app and when I got that very faint BFP with #2 it was Sunday and AF was due Wednesday. Apparently I didn't test as early as I thought. This weekend would be the same thing, test Sunday and AF due Wednesday.


----------



## mel102

Today's opk and yesterday was the same am confused because I don't ovulated to day 19 normally and am on cd9


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies... :( I caved today because I remembered AF now usually comes a day early on Tuesday... :bfn: I was building myself up for this for days, I have no idea why I'm so upset but I literally cried. I know everyone says you aren't out until she shows but unless it's another ectopic, it's on to May.


----------



## mel102

:hugs: it can get tough at times but it will happen for you hopefully very soon x


----------



## mouse_chicky

So sorry breakingdawn. :hugs:

Mel, it looks positive to me. If I were you, I'd bd just in case. My body does that sometimes; gives me a bit of a fake out with dark tests a week before I actually O.


----------



## jessicasmum

Mattsgirl said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Wouldluvabub: I know they can be addictive both opk's and hpt. Have you ever used digital opk's? I was sceptical about them because heard some bad reviews but I used them only one cycle and they were good for me, I know everyone is different though, I just found it easier knowing with a smiley face rather than me trying to guess the line.
> 
> Mel: Thank you :flower:
> 
> Mattsgirl: Gosh that's awful, it must of been so difficult for you as well :hugs: does your sister have other children?
> I was going to leave it until next Wednesday to ring midwife but I was then thinking what if they are pretty booked up and I should of rung sooner, so I rang today and I'm waiting for the midwife that will be dealing with me to ring tomorrow when she's in.
> 
> Breakingdawn: :hugs: you're not out until AF shows her ugly face. Each earlier pregnancy symptoms can be different for each pregnancy, I was for sure AF was on the way for me this time with the feelings I was getting. I'll have my fx for you, lots of baby :dust:
> 
> Mouse: Thank you for the update on first post :D
> 
> At that time she didn't. It was her first pregnancy. She ended up having another miscarraige a couple months later. But now she has a wonderful little boy who is almost a year and a half.
> 
> I find it funny that we try to stay calm and be patient with thing but then we can't help ourselves and do it earlier.
> 
> Congrats Abii! Can't wait ti see the line get darker!
> 
> Good job trying to stay positive breaking dawn! I know how hard it can be.Click to expand...

Sorry I forgot to reply back. :blush:

Sad that your sister went through another miscarriage but so pleased that she got her rainbow baby :D

Hope are feeling?


----------



## wouldluvabub

What do you guys think of my chart? Does it look like i may have O'd this weekend?? I know I won't know until these next few days pass if my temps stay higher. I don't know that I trust yesterday's temp because my DH turned the fan on and I woke up pretty cold so even though it was 36.0 it may have been higher. I never got a positive OPK though :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wouldluvabub

OMG!! After posting before I went to the loo and thought I'll just do an OPK for the sake of it and BAM!! IT'S POSITIVE!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mel102

wouldluvabub said:


> OMG!! After posting before I went to the loo and thought I'll just do an OPK for the sake of it and BAM!! IT'S POSITIVE!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay time to get busy :winkwink:


----------



## sharnw

Yay for the positve opks ladies :happydance:

Breaking :hugs:


----------



## mel102

Has anyone used these one step plus ovulation tests? I got another positive today but it's way to early for Me


----------



## breakingdawn

Yep, that is a positive OPK. FX for you. Thank you ladies. I will get through this. It is just hard.. and PMS hormones help ZERO.


----------



## x__amour

breakingdawn, big hugs! :hugs: Woohoo, wouldluvabub! :D

AFM, this is my first time tracking anything for TTC as my last cycle was almost 80 days. :wacko: So I've been temping diligently and paying attention to my CM. 3 days ago it was clear and watery. And then yesterday, I *think* it was EWCM. It matches everything I've read online so hoping!


----------



## mel102

It looks like fertile cm to me x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks ladies, temp spike to 36.5 this morning for me after my positive OPK last night so assuming O has happened now? 

X__amour I think that's fertile, I count that as fertile anyway.


----------



## wouldluvabub

So just a random question for you guys, anyone experienced implant bleeding? Both my sons I've had implant bleeding. It comes a week after O so a week before expected AF, is always brown and last a few days, I think S was 3 days and B was 5. So both times I've known something was going on before I could even test. I wonder if because I've had it both of my pregnancy it means I would have it again..??


----------



## mouse_chicky

xamour, sounds like a good sign!

wouldluvabub, it would be nice if our bodies were consistent with each pregnancy. But it's always possible. ;)


6 dpo, for me. Not testing until Friday, but I'm really not feeling it this month.


----------



## Abii

I think I might be having a chemical:cry: my cramps are pretty much gone but my back is killing me like af is coming, tests are so faint I have to squint to see it again:nope: I'm feeling pretty heartbroken:cry:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh no abii... I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything turns out ok for you xx


----------



## sharnw

Wouldluvabub I had IB at 5 weeks with both my pregnancies

Abii my fingers are crossed your tests gets darker :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies mind if I join you? 

This is my first cycle after having the implant removed, I've been using OPKs just to get some reassurance that I am ovulating again and keep track. I had a positive on Saturday morning, and that night after another discussion with DH we decided not to wait to NTNP as we had originally planned and just go straight into TTC! :happydance: So I'm in 2WW but although our timing has been pretty good, I'm not expecting to catch this month so soon after my implant removal. But I guess you never know?

Lots of sticky baby dust to everyone! :dust:

Abii I have everything crossed that everything's okay :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi babynewbie :wave: you never know, you might get lucky and catch that egg. I hear lots of people say you're apparently extra fertile the first month off contaception.


----------



## babynewbie

I have heard that too actually. When TTC our daughter it took 3 months/cycles after implant removal, so I'm just using that as a rough guideline I suppose. Would be nice if it happened sooner this time around :D


----------



## jessicasmum

:hi: babynewbie yeah it is true what wouldluvabub said, after coming of the pill with ttc my first child I got pregnant straight away. Good luck :dust:


----------



## breakingdawn

Cd1 :(


----------



## x__amour

Sorry love. :hugs:


----------



## Abii

It was a chemical:cry: cd1..:cry:


----------



## x__amour

Oh no, Abii! I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## mel102

Babynewbie I conceived my daughter my first cycle of the pill after being on it 6 years 

:hugs: so sorry abii


----------



## breakingdawn

I am feeling really discouraged right now. I have been having a lot of pain on my lower left side (feels like it is right on/near my ovary). I read this means that is probably the side I ovulated from this past month. That was my good side. :( That means in May there is a good chance I will ovulate from my right side... well guess what? There is no tube there. I can't win.


----------



## mel102

breakingdawn said:


> I am feeling really discouraged right now. I have been having a lot of pain on my lower left side (feels like it is right on/near my ovary). I read this means that is probably the side I ovulated from this past month. That was my good side. :( That means in May there is a good chance I will ovulate from my right side... well guess what? There is no tube there. I can't win.

So sorry breakingdawn :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

:hugs: ladies for another cycle :(

Abii xxoo


----------



## sharnw

Hi Babynewbie :hi:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm so sorry breakingdawn and Abbi!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so sorry abii! :hugs: Fingers crossed for a sticky bean really soon!

Welcome babynewbie!


----------



## mrscletus

I have definitely been a way for a little while- I will try to go back and catch up as best I can. 

I'm just trying to wrap my brain around whats going on with us... I mean 10+ cycles, good timing, definite Ovulation, and still no luck... Doc wont test us until a full year has passed, and I don't know what testing would show- we have conceived no problem, in the past. And for that I am totally thankful, the 2 babies that I have, and if this third doesn't happen I wont be crushed, but I just feel incomplete sometimes, like there is someone missing from our family. I don't want to have a pity party for myself as I know there are ladies out there that haven't been able to conceive at all... but its just depressing when every month AF shows!!


----------



## x__amour

CD25 and I am starting to get frustrated. I had some definite fertile CM but still have not seen any indication of ovulation on my temps.


----------



## wouldluvabub

mrscletus said:


> I have definitely been a way for a little while- I will try to go back and catch up as best I can.
> 
> I'm just trying to wrap my brain around whats going on with us... I mean 10+ cycles, good timing, definite Ovulation, and still no luck... Doc wont test us until a full year has passed, and I don't know what testing would show- we have conceived no problem, in the past. And for that I am totally thankful, the 2 babies that I have, and if this third doesn't happen I wont be crushed, but I just feel incomplete sometimes, like there is someone missing from our family. I don't want to have a pity party for myself as I know there are ladies out there that haven't been able to conceive at all... but its just depressing when every month AF shows!!

I am so sorry things are not turning out how you want. TTC is so frustrating and unpredictable. They won't test before a year because a year is considered the normal amount of time to conceive so as hard as it is maybe try to see that as a positive xx



x__amour said:


> CD25 and I am starting to get frustrated. I had some definite fertile CM but still have not seen any indication of ovulation on my temps.

You poor thing. I had extremely irregular cycles when TTC our first. I know what the frustration feels like. 

AFM- fertility friend has confirmed O for cycle day 20 which is that same day I got my positive OPK. I'm thinking I Od the following day even though my temps say otherwise. Either way I've Od somewhere along the way! Officially in the TWW. When do you guys consider it a good time to start testing? Like how many DPO?


----------



## mrscletus

Thank you *wouldluvabub* I always know that I can come here for some positivity!! 

I try not to test before 11 dpo- even that is still early to get a positive with most HPT, some ladies have luck at as early as 9 dpo, but I don't think that is very common. 

I just realized that May is the month that I conceived my youngest, so maybe it is a good month for my fertility (although that was many years ago) LOL keeping a positive attitude and not stressing or fighting with dh about when to have sex this month is my main priority. I don't know if I will go back to OPK testing or not... he made a very good point saying it is much more fun to just do it like we don't know when I am ovulating instead of having the pressure of HAVING to do it this day or that. Sometimes hubbies know just what to say to make us feel better huh?


----------



## mel102

Another positive today!!! Am worried now I might have pcos as its been like this since cd8


----------



## breakingdawn

CD2 here and AF is kicking my booty! I think this is my first REAL AF, having been off the pill for 3 months now. It feels like a good *normal* flow. I feel like everything is getting cleansed and hopefully leading to a positive OPK for May! I hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## mouse_chicky

x amour, hang in there. Remember Dori from Finding Nemo? Just keep testing, just keep testing. :haha: Hope it's positive for you soon.

mel, how many days have you had positives? I've had 3 days in a row before. Hope you don't have pcos. :hugs:

mrs. cletus, the other day my friend told me that she read somewhere that our bodies tend to conceive during the same time a year. So maybe May will be your month. :thumbup:

breakingdawn, you seem in better spirits. :) Hope af eases up on you soon!

8dpo for me. Bachache and achy hips, lower stomach cramps. Typical pms stuff.


----------



## sharnw

*Mrsc* maybe try get your hands on some fertili tea, all the fertile ingredients and see how you go :) 

*Mel* that would confused me :( keep bd'ing every other day? X

*Breaking* :hugs:

*Mouse* fingers crossed af doesn't arrive for you FX


----------



## mel102

Yesterday was my 5th day of positives! The strange but is the last cycle I used them I couldn't get a positive at all :nope:

Mouse I really hope af stays away it's got to be your turn next x


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hey everyone. I'm trying for baby number 3 too. Just thought I'd say hello. 
I had my implant removed a week ago and my Af arrived 3 days ago x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome tryingagain3! :hi: Hope you get your bfp really soon!


----------



## mrscletus

I have never heard of fertili tea... Where can I buy it? 

Also trying preseed this month just see if it helps!


----------



## Tasha S.

MrsCletus: I LOVE fertilitea from fairhavenhealth.com. After seeming infertility after a mc, I got pregnant on the first cycle drinking 2 cups a day! Seriously, I always have some on hand now when ttc and it's never taken me more than 2 cycles on that tea. Hopefully you live in the States, as it's easiest to find there! Let me know if you're in Canada, there's another website that's better for Canadians. If you're in the UK, I can't help much, but I know women have found it there! I have no idea for any other country! I hope this helps! Xxx


----------



## mel102

Tasha S. said:


> MrsCletus: I LOVE fertilitea from fairhavenhealth.com. After seeming infertility after a mc, I got pregnant on the first cycle drinking 2 cups a day! Seriously, I always have some on hand now when ttc and it's never taken me more than 2 cycles on that tea. Hopefully you live in the States, as it's easiest to find there! Let me know if you're in Canada, there's another website that's better for Canadians. If you're in the UK, I can't help much, but I know women have found it there! I have no idea for any other country! I hope this helps! Xxx

Wow just seen your ticker tasha I can't believe your 13 weeks already have you got a date for your scan yet?


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks Mel! I can hardly believe it either! But am I ever ready to leave the yuckies of the first tri (okay, they usually last until 18 ish weeks) behind! :wacko: I don't have my gender scan booked yet, but usually it's around 20 weeks, which would mean mid-June. I had a dating scan at 10w&4d, which was awesome! :cloud9: There's only 1 baby! Phew! Lol!


----------



## mrscletus

I am in the states..
So please do share! Would love to get a jump on it now, since I am approaching my fertile window next week!


----------



## Tasha S.

Here's the link! ;) 

https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/fertilitea.html


----------



## sharnw

Yes yes fairhaven :)


----------



## mrscletus

Thanks ladies- I also see it on amazon, and I have amazon prime.. so I might go that route with free shipping!! Don't know if I will get it for this cycle- but I am going to try rush delivery.


----------



## breakingdawn

AF is scaring me this month. :( I know I have only been off the pill 3 months but normally it lasts about 4-5 days, medium to light flow all days. Well this time it was pretty heavy on CD1 & 2 which I thought was good because my body was finally cleaning itself out well from being off the pill. But then CD3, barely nothing. All day. Now today, CD4... we are down to trace spotting. I am kind of concerned. I took a HPT yesterday just to make sure it was not another ectopic because I know you can have AF on schedule with those. I have to say I was happy to see a BFN otherwise I would have been terrified.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Glad to hear everything is going well, Tasha! :thumbup:


:bfn: for me, I think today is 9 or 10 dpo. Onward and upward. This next cycle I have another chance for a February baby. I love amethyst. :)


----------



## mel102

Mouse it's still really early yet x


----------



## wouldluvabub

How are you all??

7DPO here. I have lots of slippery CM.. Not sure what that's about?? It's clear like EWCM but not stretchy. I thought I was supposed to dry up after O?

This TWW seems to be taking ages! I just want to be pregnant already but I don't feel overly positive about this cycle unfortunately.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Have you guys started baby name lists yet? I just posted my boys and girls list in my journal. Thought it could be a fun topic in here also!


----------



## mel102

I think I seen someone say that increases cm was a good sign so you never know. That sounds like a great idea my oh and I can never agree on a name x


----------



## wouldluvabub

mel102 said:


> I think I seen someone say that increases cm was a good sign so you never know. That sounds like a great idea my oh and I can never agree on a name x

I guess I am lucky. My DH doesn't really like to have much input on baby names. He has his say but leaves it up to me mostly!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oh, yay! Let's share names!

For a boy:
Aaron Anderson
Alexander Gregory

For a girl:
Eloise Claire
Morgan Elise

:)


----------



## mel102

Am finding names hard this time round

For girls I like cute girly names:

Holly 
Sophia 
Freya
Lilly

For boys am stuck need some ideas from you ladies


----------



## wouldluvabub

GIRLS
Aggie
Arliss
Dayna
Ever
Evrose
Harlow
Leland
Letty
Lexa
Lux
Luxette
Mila
Olwen
Poppy
Remmy
Sybil
Thea
Tully
Tulsi

BOYS
Adley
Atticus
Atwood
Calloway
Every
Finnick
Griffen
Jasper
Montgomery
Reeno
Ceily
Silas
Ziggy


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies - hope you are all doing good! AF has packed her bags and I will begin testing for O toward the end of next week/weekend. FX for me!


----------



## sharnw

Nice names ladies :) 
Breaking yes enjoy bding for o time :)

Afm I'm cd 14, I've had no cm but tomorrow my temps will show I have and put me at 3dpo and I've not bd :nope: hoping my temps will prove I'm right and I've not Ovd yet!


----------



## breakingdawn

So.. I am only on CD7 I think. Normally I would not ovulate until CD13/14. Is it too early for pre O cramps? I keep feeling some pain on my right lower side, which is sadly the side of my missing tube. :( Just hoping I am not ovulating from that side this month but I really feel like I might.


----------



## breakingdawn

There are two things wrong with this picture. 1) it's only CD8!! 2) I've only felt pains from my right side lately, the no tube side. Is this month a total waste? :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wouldluvabub

breakingdawn said:


> There are two things wrong with this picture. 1) it's only CD8!! 2) I've only felt pains from my right side lately, the no tube side. Is this month a total waste? :(

That's not positive yet lovely. I've only just started using OPKs so I am not an expert or anything but for me personally mine got darker and lighter all the time. The day before a proper positive my OPKs had gone blank again. I was about to give up on them thinking I'd missed O day.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I agree, it's common for one to have spikes and dips in lh throughout the cycle. Makes it really frustrating to zero in on O. :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh I know it's not positive yet! That's good to know because I wasn't prepared to O this early. I was contemplating bd'ing tonight just in case lol!


----------



## mel102

I got alot of what I thought was positives this cycle (the test and control line was the same) i thought I was ovulating early until this morning when my test Line was way darker than the control line then I realised my other tests must of been negative :dohh: when do you normally ovulate?


----------



## breakingdawn

In the past my super dark OPKs are about cd13/14 but that was when TTC #2 back in 2011! This is only my second month using OPKs and last month I didn't test often and think I missed my surge. This is my first real month of testing.


----------



## mel102

Maybe you are getting closer to ovulation just keep testing maybe twice a day to be sure x


----------



## wouldluvabub

10DPO caved and tested BFN :nope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mel102

Sorry wouldluvabub but your not out yet x


----------



## Mattsgirl

I didn't get even a shadow of a line until 11 dpo on an ic. So there is still hope.


----------



## mrscletus

You're not out yet wouldluvabub!! 10 dpo is definitely early!! Fx you will get your bfp soon


----------



## breakingdawn

How is everyone doing? Good I hope! Wouldluv, hang in there. It is still a bit early!

I just booked a beach trip for July so I am feeling really excited today! May surge watch is still on!! We are going to begin the every other day BD tonight I believe, I may try and sneak an extra BD in there somewhere if I end up with a super pos. OPK at some point! FX! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sharnw

You're not out Wouldluvabub xx :dust:

Breaking It's getting there! Hope you catch your egg x

Ladies I haven't bd with the right fertile environment as yesterday my cervix was closed. My soft cup was in for 10 hours, so hope some swimmers got up in there. Plus 3 nights ago we bd. 
Yesterday they were all negative and Today I got the dark test so hopefully it gets darker and I o soon!
https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af97/sharnw/Mobile%20Uploads/629CE5AB-D5B5-41EA-AB24-5DC0703498FE.jpg


----------



## breakingdawn

FX for you!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry wouldluvabub! :hugs:

AF hit me late this evening, so I'll count tomorrow as CD1. Ready for round 3 of clomid.


----------



## x__amour

Sorry mouse. :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Hey guys, just popping back in to BnB after being away for aaaages; we are trying for a #3 now too! My oldest is 4.5, and my youngest is 21 months. 

I haven't cycled since TTC my first; 5.5 years ago (I breastfeed and it holds off ovulation rather long term for me it'd seem!) so I don't have ANY friggen idea where I'm at. I'm not gonna buy ovulation sticks, nor do I temp anymore cos breastfeeding through the night screws that up! So cm and cervix is about all I am going by. And it's utterly doing my head in! Lol. It might be MONTHS before I even ovulate, let alone conceive. Or I could be pregnant already. Lol


----------



## mel102

Sorry mouse :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

:hug: mouse

Hi flying I'm breast feeding too x


----------



## breakingdawn

I am sorry mouse. *hugs* 

Flyingduster- Welcome and good luck to you on your journey! 

Quick question ladies, if we did the BD at 1am Thursday (today) do I log it as Wednesday, since I had not gone to sleep yet, or Thursday even though it is only 1 hour into Thursday?? Thanks!


----------



## mrscletus

breakingdawn said:


> Quick question ladies, if we did the BD at 1am Thursday (today) do I log it as Wednesday, since I had not gone to sleep yet, or Thursday even though it is only 1 hour into Thursday?? Thanks!

I would count it as Wednesday.. just because you hadn't been to sleep, or been to sleep for very long... (dh likes to wake me up in the middle of the night and I always count it as the day prior) just easier that way.

Mouse- so sorry the witch showed, hoping this cycle brings better luck. 

I am thinking I am 1 dpo--- so the waiting begins. no symptom spotting or early testing for this girl... although without doing OPKs this month I have a huge urge to pee on something!! LOL so I don't know if I will make it to 14 dpo, or missed AF before I test.


----------



## babynewbie

Hugs Mouse chicky :hugs:

Hi flying duster :wave:


----------



## breakingdawn

That is what I am thinking mrscletus! Good luck to you on your 2ww! I am about pee on an OPK in about 30 minutes. Does that help!? :haha: CD10!


----------



## breakingdawn

Opk today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## breakingdawn

POAS collage! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4974-1.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wouldluvabub

I think I am out this cycle.. 12DPO with BFN this morning and just been to the loo and noticed spotting.


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm sorry wouldluvabub! :hug:


----------



## mrscletus

:hugs: wouldluvabub!! I know how heartbreaking the bfns are!
Breaking dawn... Looks like you are getting close!!


----------



## breakingdawn

I sure hope so! I'll test again tomorrow around 3 and tomorrow night will hopefully be another BD time!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I did spot around 11DPO with both my boys (implant bleeding). I went back to the loo and it's still there and still brown coloured (sorry tmi) like it was with my boys. Maybe it could be a good thing.. If it doesn't turn red then I'll get excited.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I had brown spotting with my son too!! Hopefully its a good sign for you!


----------



## mel102

This is getting so frustrating!!! Positive opk on cd 12 and 15 then again on cd19 now this today on cd21!!! What's going on with my body :growlmad:


----------



## breakingdawn

That's weird Mel! Maybe either O didn't happen the first time and now it is or It happened twice which is possible! This sort of thing makes me want to keep checking even after my positive!! :O


----------



## wouldluvabub

No idea what's going on Mel.. How frustrating!


AFM- light spotting still there, hasn't turned into AF. Wondering if it is possibly irritation from papsmear yesterday (I've never spotted after a Pap smear before though) or it is actually implant bleed like previous pregnancies.. Wondering if I should test tomorrow morning or wait until Sunday if no AF, which is actually Mother's Day in Australia.


----------



## mel102

breakingdawn said:


> That's weird Mel! Maybe either O didn't happen the first time and now it is or It happened twice which is possible! This sort of thing makes me want to keep checking even after my positive!! :O


If I hadn't of kept checking after my first positive I wouldn't of known so I do think testing for a few days after is a good idea


----------



## wouldluvabub

Mel you can get positive ovulation tests if you're pregnant. Could you already be preg?


----------



## mel102

wouldluvabub said:


> Mel you can get positive ovulation tests if you're pregnant. Could you already be preg?

I took a pregnancy test this morning also could See a very faint shadow but am thinking it's an evap. It's very hard to see anything in the picture


----------



## mel102

wouldluvabub said:


> No idea what's going on Mel.. How frustrating!
> 
> 
> AFM- light spotting still there, hasn't turned into AF. Wondering if it is possibly irritation from papsmear yesterday (I've never spotted after a Pap smear before though) or it is actually implant bleed like previous pregnancies.. Wondering if I should test tomorrow morning or wait until Sunday if no AF, which is actually Mother's Day in Australia.

It could be from your smear as it's very common to spot afterwards. A Mother's Day BFP would be lovely fingers crossed for you x


----------



## wouldluvabub

I think I can see a line on that test.


----------



## breakingdawn

Mel, that does not look like an evap to me. When did you see it? Evaps are only considered to be so after it has gone after the expired time and you go back and look at it. That is because sometimes when the dye dries and settles for a long time it can catch in the first indent line. FX for you!!

AFM.. CD11 and will test for O in a few hours. I am cramping on both sides now but I do feel like most of my pain is still on my right (bad) side. I am 99% sure I ovulated from my left last month because of all the pain. Sigh. I am trying not to let this get me down.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I totally see it mel. Fx'd its not an evap!


----------



## mrscletus

Mel- I totally see it and I am HORRIBLE at seeing early tests. fx'ed it will get darker!!


----------



## mel102

I seen it as soon as I looked about 5 minutes later but i tested again this afternoon and nothing :nope: am still have ovulation pain so I have no idea at all


----------



## breakingdawn

I would just re check in a few days honestly. Sometimes testing more than once in a day is not a good idea. Your urine the second time around could have been more diluted and if it's early on, it could be negative.


----------



## Tasha S.

Mel, what CD are you on?? How many DPO?? I see a faint line! It wouldn't be uncommon not to see it in the afternoon! I say test tomorrow with FMU!!! That's how my BFP started this time! FX!!!!!


----------



## mel102

Tasha S. said:


> Mel, what CD are you on?? How many DPO?? I see a faint line! It wouldn't be uncommon not to see it in the afternoon! I say test tomorrow with FMU!!! That's how my BFP started this time! FX!!!!!

Am only on cd23 and have no idea when I ovulated as I got a positive on day 12,15,19 and today am going to make an appointment with my doc as am worried I might have pcos :nope:


----------



## Abii

Mel that doesn't look like an evap, hopefully its the start to your bfp:flower:

Afm sorry that I haven't been very active I've been working a lot this week so I've just been lurking the journals. I'm on cd12 today and took clomid on days 3-7 this cycle so now I'm just waiting to O, I started my opks yesterday. I'm keeping everything crossed, I would love a February baby:cloud9: and of course sending all of the :dust: I can to you ladies:flower:


----------



## breakingdawn

Nothing doing yet.. Blah
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed this is it mel! :hugs: :dust:

12dpo and this afternoon I think I got some sort of faint line, will wait and see if it's any more noticeable tomorrow.

(sorry it's huge :dohh:)

https://i67.tinypic.com/2n7ia0i.jpg


----------



## mel102

There is something catching my eye fingers crossed for tomorrow's test


----------



## wouldluvabub

:cry:AF got me


----------



## breakingdawn

:(


----------



## mouse_chicky

So sorry wouldluvabub! :hugs:

Hope you two are next on the VIP list, mel and babynewbie!


----------



## x__amour

Sorry luvabub. :hugs:

I see something, BN! :D


----------



## sharnw

Mel, FX! :dance:

Abii, I hope the clomid gets those ovaries working x

Breaking its progressing looks to be tomorrow is going to be really dark :) 

Babyn I see it, I hope it gets darker :dance:

:hug: Wouldluvabub 

As for me I've not ovulated so I'll be MIA for a while, OH is away for a month :(


----------



## mel102

Sorry af showed wouldluvabub :hugs:

I got another positive opk this morning and negative pregnancy test. Am really thinking a sign of pcos As my periods are really light and I have been having trouble with hair loss for the last few years :nope:


----------



## sharnw

:hugs: Mel oh no I hope it's not pcos xx I hope you get some answers soon. Ovulation or bfp x I have hair loss too :( I've been using loréal dense hair treatment for 1 month and so far it's done me well.


----------



## mel102

sharnw said:


> :hugs: Mel oh no I hope it's not pcos xx I hope you get some answers soon. Ovulation or bfp x I have bad hair loss too :( I've been using loréal dense hair treatment for 1 month and so far it's done me well.


Thanks sharnw I will take a look at the hair treatment it's worth a try as everything else I tried doesn't work


----------



## wouldluvabub

I have PCOS and Graves' disease. Hopefully there isn't anything wrong mel. Its worth chatting to your GP.


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm sorry to all you ladies struggling with various issues. I don't have pcos that I'm aware of, but TTC with one tube sucks so I can understand the frustrations a little, if not exactly. CD12 here and a lot of cramping. I'm doing an early opk today since I'll be at a birthday party the good part of this afternoon and if I feel it necessary I'll check again later tonight. I hope all of you have a nice weekend!


----------



## babynewbie

AF got me this afternoon :witch: But I'm fine about that as we weren't officially trying yet, as we changed our plans midway through the month and just got lucky with timing, plus it looks like my cycles are back to 28 days which is good as I hoped they would :thumbup: 

Can't wait to properly try this cycle now :D


----------



## breakingdawn

FX for you next cycle babynewbie :) That is how it was for us our first month. It was only a couple tries with no checking for O or anything.. so I guess this is our second real month of TTC!


----------



## breakingdawn

Just did my opk and omg!


----------



## breakingdawn

The day before Mother's Day...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4993-1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mel102

Sorry babynewbie good luck next cycle 

Yay breakingdawn time to get busy


----------



## breakingdawn

Just praying the egg makes it down my one good tube for Mother's Day!!!


----------



## babynewbie

Yay time to get busy breakingdawn! :dust:


----------



## breakingdawn

We BD'd last night! We will again tonight and tomorrow for sure!! Depending on how the tests go that may be it. Good thing we started early this cycle. I already had a couple tries in before today!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I really hope it's not pcos, mel! :hugs:

Sorry about af, babynewie!

Hope you have a Mother's Day conception, breaking dawn!

Happy mommy's day to everyone!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks! Nervous. Feeling most of the pain on my bad side with only a little only the good side. Praying


----------



## x__amour

I'm 7DPO today and feeling really hopeful about this cycle. Had some red-pinkish tinged CM this morning which I'm hoping is implantation bleeding! It lines up time wise so hoping! :D


----------



## babynewbie

It's sounding good amour! :dust: When are you going to start testing?


----------



## x__amour

Next Friday!


----------



## breakingdawn

I think I'm for real out this month. We BD'd last night and about 30 minute later I started getting bad chills. I fell asleep and woke up a couple of hours later burning up and throwing up. I think I have a stomach flu. There's no way my eggs or sperm will survive this. I feel like I'm dying.


----------



## breakingdawn

Heart broken. My opk is at its peak on CD13.. And I'm in bed with the worst stomach flu of my life. :( The test line showed up before even the control line.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babynewbie

Oh no!! I'm sorry you're not well hun hope you feel better asap :hugs:


----------



## Abii

Happy mothers day ladies:flower:
I'm sorry you're not feeling well breakingdawn, hope it passes fast and you start to feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## mel102

I got this today but am still getting positive opks!!!!!!


----------



## mel102

I have no idea how to turn the picture


----------



## mel102

Another picture does it look to thin the line?? Sorry it's blurry I screenshot it from my other post as I delete my Picts straight after incase my 10 year old sees it lol


----------



## flyingduster

I totally see a line mel!!! Congrats!!!!

AFM, I did a test on Saturday and it was BFN, abut I didn't expect anything else I just wanted to be 100% sure!! Cos without AF around at all, ya never know...! So, I'm tracking mucus and my cervix, and let's see how we go. :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

mel102 said:


> Another picture does it look to thin the line?? Sorry it's blurry I screenshot it from my other post as I delete my Picts straight after incase my 10 year old sees it lol
> 
> View attachment 944524

Totally see a line!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Bit strange! Since coming off the pill I'm on 3rd cycle. First AF went for 7 days, second went for 6 and this ones seems to be finishing up after only 3 days.. Do you think this is normal?


----------



## sharnw

Omg I see it mel :dance:

Breaking you have bd to cover all the basis anyway, rest up and I hope you feel better after a good sleep :hugs:
I have read a few stories of women sick and they end up pregnant :) I was sick with the flu ttc my first, bd'ing with a very blocked nose and I got a bfp x


----------



## babynewbie

I see it mel! I've heard OPKs can show bfps too sometimes so maybe that's what's going on!


----------



## mrscletus

Mel- I totally see a line!! That's great!!! 

breaking- hope you are feeling better hun, and you never know you could still get pregnant. Keep your hopes up!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Day #3 of a positive opk and my husband said he has zero stamina left even though I'm feeling better today. So disappointed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mattsgirl

Mel I totally see it! NO guessing at all!! I was curious about a week ago and took an opk and it was blazing positive. Test line was WAY darker than control line. I heard they pick up both hormones. SOOO :bfp: 

You still have a shot breaking. Everything I read says to go by the first positive. And you BD perfectly around that time.


----------



## breakingdawn

I feel like I am totally out. I could just be having a long surge and I may not ovulate until today or tomorrow. If that is the case we basically have one "somewhat" okay try but that is it. Frustrating.


----------



## mel102

Thanks ladies I will keep testing hopefully it gets darker

Wouldluvabub I wouldn't worry to much maybe your cycles are just sorting themselves out after bcp. I stopped taking the pill 2 years ago and my cycles vary my last was only 2 days bleeding 2 spotting the month before that was heavy for 5 days. 

Breaking you still have a chance but I do know how frustrating it can be:hugs:


----------



## Abii

I see it mel! congrats:dance::happydance::flow:


----------



## Abii

Breakingdawn, you could just be having a long surge that always happens to me I'll get positive opks for 3 days straight I think thats why they tell us to stop testing after the initial + but you should always go by your first positive opk:thumbup: you got this! keeping my fx'd for you:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope this is your bfp, mel!


----------



## flyingduster

Breakingdawn, it is so hard when you are SO emotionally invested and it feels like it was all for naught! I do hope you're still in with a chance, but big loves and hugs for this emotional roller coaster anyway. Xxx

Yesterday when I posted, I had zero cm and my cervix was pretty firm. This afternoon I go to the toilet and there's comparatively loads of cm, stretchy stuff too, and so I check and my cervix is feeling soft! It did that a couple of weeks ago too to no apparent end, but I'll take any sign and will try get a bd in tonight! Lol


----------



## flyingduster

No, never mind that. Abrupt change to all plans when MIL called tonight, hubby went white while listening, said he'd leave right away and hung up; his dad had had a suspected stroke and was on the way to hospital via ambulance.

Turns out it was a major brain aneurism. Apparently inoperable, and he's being transferred to a bigger hospital to have it drained, but the brain damage is already happening and the recovery chance is slim. :(

Hubby has driven the 1.5 hours away to the larger hospital to be with his parents. I'm staying home with the kids for now. My mum and sister have been by to help. 

We are a close-knit family, and I adore my in laws. I'm devastated. It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## mel102

flyingduster said:


> No, never mind that. Abrupt change to all plans when MIL called tonight, hubby went white while listening, said he'd leave right away and hung up; his dad had had a suspected stroke and was on the way to hospital via ambulance.
> 
> Turns out it was a major brain aneurism. Apparently inoperable, and he's being transferred to a bigger hospital to have it drained, but the brain damage is already happening and the recovery chance is slim. :(
> 
> Hubby has driven the 1.5 hours away to the larger hospital to be with his parents. I'm staying home with the kids for now. My mum and sister have been by to help.
> 
> We are a close-knit family, and I adore my in laws. I'm devastated. It's gonna be a long night.


Am so sorry flyingduster :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, I am taking a little break. Had a pretty big fight with husband last night because it seems like every month we go through this and I have to try and try and try to get him to put fourth effort into TTC and I just don't think he is on the same page. I have given up TTC at this time. I have had a really hard night and am pretty upset this morning. I will check in as I can.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I am so sorry flyingduster! :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with your family.

breakingdawn, hope you and your hubby can take a little break and refocus. We'll be here. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha S.

Congrats Mel!!! :yipee:


----------



## mel102

I got a negative today :nope:


----------



## mel102

Picked up some first response in asda today to double check but got home an realised they ain't early readers can't be used until day of missed period


----------



## babynewbie

Flyingduster I'm sorry to hear about your FIL, thinking of you and family right now :hugs:

Breakingdawn I hope you and OH can sort things out, you definitely need to be in it together for ttc. I'm sorry your having a rough time, hopefully your break won't be for too long :hugs:

Mel hopefully the negative you got was just a funny test, when is AF due?

Hugs for anybody else who needs them at the moment! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Abii

So sorry flyingduster:nope::hugs: my grandfather just had a stroke in March. Keeping your fil in my thoughts:flower:

Breakingdawn :hugs: I hope you guys can work past this, good luck on your break:flower: 

Mel I hope you get a nice bfp soon:flow:

Afm- I got my positive opk and digi today and we have been bd a lot this cycle so I'm crossing my fingers. Good luck ladies:dust:


----------



## flyingduster

Thanks all. FIL was doing fairly ok with a diagnosis of a stroke rather than an aneurism and that they had hope of his body healing the clot itself, with surgery a last resort due to the risks. Then he took a turn for the worse this afternoon and he was rushed to theatre for emergency brain surgery to save his life. He has come through that OK and is off life support now, but still very critical. So he's alive, the surgeon said it went well, but the brain damage has already happened really and it's unknown yet how much recovery will happen, if any. :(

In the mean time I'm crampy and emotional and I don't kno if I'm ovulating or pregnant or just stressed and emotional!!! Ugh.


----------



## flyingduster

So, my emotions running high and my brain can't stop thinking about potential pregnancy too so I caved and bought a box of ICs tonight and I'll test fri/sat, which will be 13/14 days post BD anyway, so I'll be able to get on with life and helping my in laws and my kids deal with everything. I bought ICs cos while I do have two still from my maternity centre, I'm freaked out I'm only testing for peace of mind and likely it's negative and I REALLY hate the idea of wasting one of my two left on that!! So ICs it is. It'll also mean I can test whenever, while I wait for my body to kick in to gear.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Flyingduster- so sorry about FIL, thinking of you and the whole family. 

Mel- I hope the test was just a dodgy one.. 

Breakingdawn- so sorry you are having a hard time with hubby. Mine is a little bit the same about DTD sometimes. I'm trying very hard to spice things up and make it lots of fun so it's not just boring with loads of pressure on DH (not saying that's what you're doing). 

AFM- CD5 been a bit of a strange AF this time but should be finishing up soon so the fun can begin again! Trying to be super positive about this cycle! Getting my exercise and eating back on track to try and help my body. Really hoping that this is my cycle!!


----------



## mrscletus

Sorry I have been away for a while... 
Mel like I said on the other thread... There is still hope :) fx for you girl! 
Flying- how scary, I am so close with my in laws as well so I hear you on that. Hope he is doing better each day, it will be a long recovery, but with a family like yours I am sure he will have great support! 
Breaking- sorry to hear about the fight- don't give up, maybe it's just stressful for DH as well. I am sure you will sort it out and come back trying harder than ever! 
AFM- I'm just waiting to test... The long wait!! I'm 7dpo today and hoping I can wait to test... But I will probably cave and test at some point and be disappointed with a negative. I'm warm.. Like really warm all the time, sore bbs and DH says they are 'fuller' I don't know tho... After almost a full year TTC, it's hard to have any high hopes of actually getting preggers!


----------



## flyingduster

So it's been 24 hours since the brain surgery, and he is awake! Groggy at first but then quite alert, and he even said "love you" back to my hubby! *tears* 
Also, hubby and his brother have hated each other forever, and then 7 years ago when he refused hubbys final olive branch of being best man at our wedding, hubby disowned him totally. Refused to say a word to him or acknowledge him as a person, let alone his brother. His brother didn't try to change anything either, and living at opposite ends of the country, it didn't really matter.

Yesterday an aunt literally went and found him in the bush and drove and took the BIL to the airport and bought him down to see his dad. There were muttered words of punching him in the face if he has to see him and so forth so I wasn't sure how it'd go. But my MIL sent me a photo just this evening when FIL woke up; of the two brothers, hubby with his arm on his brothers shoulder, side by side at their dads bedside. *more tears* United for their dad. I'm sure there is still no love lost between them, and BIL is running away back north ASAP where we can live seperate lives again, but they did it for their dad. Naww!

So, the next 48 hours are pretty critical, and he could yet take a bad turn again, but we are forever hoping and praying. 

As for me, my boob is friggen painful tonight!! But as I'm still breastfeeding, it's as likely to be a blocked duct as anything hormonal, but it does make me wonder... Those ICs were shipped today so should be here tomorrow and I'll try waiting until Saturday morning to test but we shall see if I end up testing tomorrow when they come. Lol!


WLAB, yay for being positive! I hope this will be your cycle too!!!! 

MrsCletus, at 7dpo it's only just implanted, if it even has, so it is unlikely to be pregnancy related, but ohhhh, has it really been nearly a full year? Big loves!! That is so hard!!!! I really really hope this is it for you! When I test early, I try to see it as confirming its too early, or confirming as not pregnant; so I'm not disappointed so much! When are you hoping to wait to test?


----------



## mrscletus

Hoping to hold off until Sunday/Monday that will be 11/12 dpo... but who am I kidding, I almost tested this morning (literally peed in the cup) then when I saw how light it was I decided to dump it. Maybe less to drink before bed tonight... LOL


----------



## flyingduster

Haha, I have ICs due to arrive on my doorstep this morning, and yet I was *this* close to testing on my other tests this morning too!!! I'm not gonna be able to wait till tomorrow morning once the ICs arrive today!! Lol


----------



## mel102

It's gone quite in here how is everyone?x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Doing okay here.

Have you tested again mel?


----------



## mel102

Yes have spent a fortune on tests all negative :nope: AF was due yesterday but nothing i have one frer left and refuse to use it until I see a second line on a cheapie lol. What cd are you on mouse?


----------



## mrscletus

I'm doing ok.. Ended up testing yesterday bfn... So I am goin to wait until Wednesday when AF is due. Not really feelin any early signs that I don't feel every month.. Like sore bbs and some creamy cm. but like I said, have been getting those symptoms every month. So I am not thinking anythin other than AF on her way. We shall see I guess


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies, will catch up in the next day or 2 but wanted to let you know that the spotting turned to bleeding. After a ultrasoumd a bkighted ovum was confirmed. We knew before the doctor told us. For some reason they let us watch the ultrasound and we could tell that there was nothing there. So after waiting in our room for 30 minutes the doctor finally came in and told us what we already knew. That our baby was gone. Bleeding and cramping hit full force this morning. Haven't decided if we are gonna try straight away or not.


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm sorry Mattsgirl. You're in my thoughts. :(


----------



## mel102

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies, will catch up in the next day or 2 but wanted to let you know that the spotting turned to bleeding. After a ultrasoumd a bkighted ovum was confirmed. We knew before the doctor told us. For some reason they let us watch the ultrasound and we could tell that there was nothing there. So after waiting in our room for 30 minutes the doctor finally came in and told us what we already knew. That our baby was gone. Bleeding and cramping hit full force this morning. Haven't decided if we are gonna try straight away or not.

Am so sorry mattsgirl :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Mattsgirl I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

So, so sorry Mattsgirl. :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

:hugs: :hugs: so sorry Mattsgirl xx


----------



## jessicasmum

I'm so sorry Mattsgirl :( :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

:hugs: mattsgirl


----------



## Abii

:hug: mattsgirl, I'm so sorry:nope::hugs2:


----------



## wouldluvabub

So sorry mattsgirl xx


----------



## Tasha S.

I'm so sorry Mattsgirl!! Pregnancy loss is so hard. I don't know if you've ever had a loss before, but if there's one thing I can say after having miscarried it's this: allow yourself to grieve. Pregnancy loss is something that our society is uncomfortable with, and we're taught not to talk about it. Your loss is real, and so is your pain. We're here for you! :hugs: xxx


----------



## mrscletus

Very well put Tasha! Definitely give yourself time to grieve. I couldn't agree more


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so sorry for you loss, mattsgirl! :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey guys. CD13 for me. Started OPKs yesterday, both clearly negative (not surprised). Had a shit weekend with my little 2 year old S falling off the couch and breaking his collar bone. I had my first appointment this week for the process of me getting braces! And currently I'm feeling like utter crap with tonsillitis. Doc has given me some antibiotics. Need to start getting busy this weekend! Positive thinking about this cycle!! When I picture my future self I can't decide if I'd like a boy or a girl bubba so now my heads started to picture boy girl twins ha ha!! Crazy lady alert!!


----------



## mel102

Sorry you have had a hard week wudluvabub I hope your little one is ok. As much as I love my babies I could bit imagine twins i would never leave the house lol. 
Can anyone of you ladies who tempt tell me where to get a basal thermometer? My local chemist had no idea what I meant so only other place I can get one would be Amazon or Ebay


----------



## Abii

Hope you feel better soon wouldluvabub and I'm sorry to hear about your lo, sending lots of good and healing vibes your way:flow:

Mel I got my thermometer through amazon, the brand of it is easy @ home and its such a great thermometer I will never use a diff brand again lol. Good luck this cycle:hugs:

Afm: I'm 8dpo according to ff and I think I may have gotten a very faint positive today on an ic, I'm super apprehensive of it but we shall see if this is the real deal or not very soon, and I'm pretty nervous if I'm being honest:wacko: I've had this empty feeling in my stomach for the past two days and it makes me feel queasy, hopefully its a good sign[-o&lt; I can't wait to give my husband the announcement fortune cookie I got last month:blush:


----------



## mel102

Yay abii how exciting I really hope that line gets darker when you testing again?x


----------



## Abii

I will probably test daily now since I have some ic's. I have one frer and a digi that I've been saving, I'm waiting to use the digi until af is due but I may use the frer soon cause payday is saturday:haha::dohh: how are you doing hun?


----------



## mel102

Cd1 for me today am just glad af finally arrived am going to try tempting this month so I can be sure if and when I ovulate. Good luck with tomorrow's test keep us all updated


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay abii! :happydance: I hope your line gets darker!


CD 15 for me, with no positive opk in sight, so I guess I'll O later like last month.


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed for you Abii! Love the fortune cookie announcement idea, I hope you get to give it to him soon!

Nothing exciting to report from me, I'm still waiting to ovulate, hoping to get my positive today or tomorrow.


----------



## wouldluvabub

CD15 for me today and just woken up and been to the loo to discover EWCM. Last 3 days my OPKs have been really negative so I'll be interested to see what today's looks like. Between DHs busy work schedule and sickness in this house we haven't even managed to DTD this cycle yet.. Time to get busy over the weekend!


----------



## Abii

My official faint positive...

I really hope this one sticks[-o&lt;
p.s I know its super faint in the pics but the blue dye is darker in person. I'm so nervous


----------



## mel102

Abii said:


> My official faint positive...
> View attachment 946740
> 
> I really hope this one sticks[-o&lt;
> p.s I know its super faint in the pics but the blue dye is darker in person. I'm so nervous

Congratulations abii :happydance:


----------



## Abii

mel102 said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> My official faint positive...
> View attachment 946740
> 
> I really hope this one sticks[-o&lt;
> p.s I know its super faint in the pics but the blue dye is darker in person. I'm so nervous
> 
> Congratulations abii :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you hun:flower: I hope you get yours this month then we can be bump buddies, if this one sticks:hugs::dust:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congratulations abi


----------



## mouse_chicky

Big congrats abii!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :dance:

Due late January or early February?


----------



## Abii

Thank you, I appreciate it ladies, fx'd for you all:flower:
Mousechicky my edd is Jan 31st for the moment :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats Abii..

As for me, :bfn: this month. Just waiting on AF. :/


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: breakingdawn.

Surprise positive opk last night on CD17, despite previous light tests. This morning the test was positive but not super dark, and my temp has already gone up. Also, my o pain is gone. So, I think I likely ovulated overnight. So glad, dh and I bded twice yesterday. :thumbup: Odd for me to have such a narrow window.

I have a good feeling, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## babynewbie

I got my positive OPK today CD16 :happydance: :dust:


----------



## mel102

Sorry breakingdawn when is af due?

Yay for the positive opk mouse and babynewbie :happydance:


----------



## breakingdawn

AF is due Tuesday, spotting has commenced as of today. Ready to get it over with.


----------



## mel102

Hey ladies how is everyone?? Cd 8 here waiting on my opks to arrive and then I will be a poas addict again :haha: where is everyone else in there cycle?x


----------



## Abii

Seems as though I got a few false positive hpt's, af is here right on time. Not sure what we will do this cycle.


----------



## Mattsgirl

So sorry abii! Hopefully you guys can figure out what you want to do quickly!

Waiting for my hcg level to finish dropping to 0. I've been doing opks becuse I ran out of hpts so once those go negative I can actually watch for O. But we're bding at least every other day just in case my O is mixed in with the current hcg.


----------



## breakingdawn

I am on CD3.. AF is finally cutting me some slack. She should be gone in 2-3 days and then we can get this June party started! Whoop!


----------



## mouse_chicky

So sorry abii!

5 dpo for me. Just waiting . . . :coffee: I"ll probably test on Monday.


----------



## wouldluvabub

So I never got a positive OPK but fertility friend has put me at 4DPO. My OPK today was basically blank.. Just the slightest hint of a line. Do you think I should keep using OPKs or assume I've ovulated already?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Abii

Wouldluvabub I'd still use opk's for a few more days just to be sure:thumbup:


----------



## mel102

Abii said:


> Seems as though I got a few false positive hpt's, af is here right on time. Not sure what we will do this cycle.

Am so sorry to hear this abii :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Sorry Abii. :(

Wouldluvabub.. I might keep checking a few days if I were you, just to be safe.

FX for you mouse!

Nothing much to report here... CD4 so.. tumbleweeds. :haha: AF should be gone by Sunday though so.. YAY! I am ready to keep the June party started!


----------



## Abii

Welcome Cadenna913:flower: 

Afm: Thank you ladies:flow: I'm taking it surprisingly well but I'm still unsure of what we will do this cycle, part of me wants to keep at it since we've been trying for so long but I'm also torn because I feel hopeless, like it wont happen so whats the point yaknow? sigh..I have one more round of clomid that just expired 3 days ago, not sure if I'll use it but I'd hate to waste it at the same time. Decisions decisions:wacko: keeping my fx'd for all of us that we can pull out some father's day bfp's!:dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi Cadenna! :hi:

I know what you mean abii. This is my 3rd round on Clomid, and it's like if fertility drugs won't get me pregnant, nothing will. I had a really sad moment yesterday, because I started feeling some cramps, and I usually do at 6-7dpo when AF is inevitable. With my second pregnancy, I conceived on the 2nd round of femara, so what's up with clomid? It seems like it'll never happen. Like the beginning of the end since we're only doing 3 more cycles of clomid before we stop trying for good.
But . . .everything happens for a reason, and I just have to breathe and give it to God.

:hugs: to everyone waiting and waiting and trying not to lose hope. :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

A father's day BFP would be awesome since DD #2 was born ON Father's Day! That would be really really interesting.


----------



## mouse_chicky

:bfn: for me on 9dpo. I really had to take a moment and grieve this one because I had been so hopeful for this month. I know I'm not out until af shows, but the signs are there.
Now I have to update my gyno about my cycle length (31, 40, and probably 32 days) so she can decide to up my clomid for the next three months.

I'm starting to contemplate the possibly of it not happening for us. Maybe we were meant to only have 2, and that would be okay. But I want to close this chapter in my life knowing we gave it our all.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## breakingdawn

I am sorry mouse. :(


----------



## mel102

I am really sorry mouse :hugs: I hope af stays away xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

I'm so not convinced I've ovulated :cry: my temps are still pretty low and I just keep getting EWCM which I feel is a sign my body is trying to ovulate.. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 70.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## breakingdawn

Unless the temps are wrong.. I would be more inclined to say it looks like you did not. :(


----------



## mrscletus

:hugs: mouse I am in the same boat. Really want a third but perfectly happy with the 2 we have :) 
This is round one of clomid for me.. So anxious to confirm O.. I am cd12 right now time to get bd'ing.. Still negative OPKs tho.


----------



## mel102

Mrscletus I love your new picture it made me laugh :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

FINALLY got my positive OPK today!! CD26 :happydance: this one feels good. I'm really hopeful for this cycle!! Bring on the TWW!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## breakingdawn

Whoop!!! Get that egg girl!!!!

CD9! Finally testing for O today. Jumping on the BD train tonight I guess and we will do our every other day ritual until it is time and then hopefully get two back to back days. That would be way more than we did for #2!


----------



## breakingdawn

CD9! Whoop! :dance: Right on track so far... FX
 



Attached Files:







cd9.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Abii

I'm so sorry mouse:hugs: I know that feeling very well. We decided to give it our all this cycle and use my last round of clomid so if it doesn't work this time we will also go on a break. Keeping my fx'd that you get your bfp:flow:

Yay wouldluvabub & breakingdawn! fx'd you guys catch the eggies this month:spermy:

Afm: I'm on cd7 today and decided to switch it up and take clomid on days 5-9 so I'm on my third day atm. I also realized that I was only taking 75mg so I upped it to 100 and will take 100mg tomorrow and the last day, hope I didn't screw it up too bad:shrug: we're going to try to do smep this cycle but with our work schedules I'm not sure if it will go well so we will see, not feeling very hopeful..hope everyone else is doing well:flower:


----------



## breakingdawn

So.. I HAVE to share this. A good friend of mine (who is tiny) had a baby girl very early this morning. Her baby... weighs 10lbs and 9oz!!!! :shock: She had that baby vaginally... no tears.. nothing. :saywhat:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope you catch that egg, wouldluvabub and breakingdawn!

Wow, that's a big baby. Some women can do it, though. All bodies are designed differently. My body knew it couldn't push a baby out, not even a little one like mine, so my cervix didn't even bother dilating. :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

breakingdawn said:


> So.. I HAVE to share this. A good friend of mine (who is tiny) had a baby girl very early this morning. Her baby... weighs 10lbs and 9oz!!!! :shock: She had that baby vaginally... no tears.. nothing. :saywhat:

:shock: Wow what a super mama! My DS was 9lb 8oz and his birth was hard work and full of problems, and I am not even slightly small myself :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

Selfish vent post: My OPK is very near positive today. I imagine it will be positive again at CD12 this month. I am feeling a fair amount of right sided pain (again) this month. :( It makes me not even want to bother anymore. So frustrating. :sad:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6501.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## breakingdawn

Go luck Abii! Clomid did wonders for my friend who was TTC two years! I think she got pregnant her second month on Clomid! Not sure how long you have been using it though?

AFM: CD12 here and a LOT more O cramping. A lot coming from my good side now. It is safe to say I have NO idea what side it is coming from now. We did the BD last night. I have a good feeling my OPK will be positive today. I am not sure I can get him to do the next 3+ days in a row so I really need to pick carefully. So frustrating because I am not sure if I will get 3 days of pos. OPKs like last time or not!! Advice?


----------



## breakingdawn

Well ladies, the test line showed up well before the control line. I am so nervous!
 



Attached Files:







cd12.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mouse_chicky

:dust: Hope this is your month!


----------



## Abii

This is my second cycle on clomid, but I only took 50mg last cycle I upped it to 100 this time so hopefully. I think what we are going to do is bd when I get home from work and then later before I leave have him do his thing in a softcup and just put it up before I go, it sucks because we only have Monday's off together and the rest of the week I have to leave like 30 mins after he gets home so there's just not enough time to bd:( on top of that I don't get back home until 11-12pm sometimes even 1am, so I guess were trying AI this month too, might as well pull out all the tricks we can.
Keeping my fx'd that this is your month mouse and breakingdawn:flower::hugs: 

P.s. My first daughter was 9lbs 12oz and I only needed 2 stitches and I have a friend who had a 10lb 14oz baby without any meds:shock: I took epo during the end of my pregnancy though so I think it helped alot.


----------



## breakingdawn

Here is a comparison of my OPKs. CD13 this morning and tonight.. I know the first two have dried so it is hard to tell, and it could be that this test did not have as much dye as the others. But the test line did not show up WAY before the control line, like my previous two. So I am hoping this means my surge is on the way OUT. I will test tomorrow around noon to see if it is lighter. We did manage to squeeze in a quick BD tonight!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6647.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## breakingdawn

2ww.....?? I think so!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6652.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mel102

It certainly looks like your in the tww breakingdawn good luck


----------



## mel102

cd 19 for me opks started getting darker but not positive but now clear again so still waiting :nope:


----------



## breakingdawn

How long are your cycles again?


----------



## mel102

Normally 30 days but last cycle was 34


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yay for TWW breaking!

Mel my OPKs go light and dark all the time. No progression really. Just one day they are positive but they could have been blank the day before.

AFM- 5 DPO today. Just waiting it out. Feeling pretty good about this cycle! Hopefully that's a good thing as I've not been positive about previous cycles! I really can't wait to have a baby bump again!


----------



## breakingdawn

FX for you. :) I've seen so many bfps lately I won't be surprised to see yours! Haha! I'm use to the BFN now.


----------



## babynewbie

On to cycle 3 for me. Fingers crossed for everyone in the tww right now! :dust:


----------



## breakingdawn

babynewbie said:


> On to cycle 3 for me. Fingers crossed for everyone in the tww right now! :dust:

Good luck to you this month! 

I really do not want to move on to cycle 5 but just not that hopeful this month. :(


----------



## mel102

Good luck babynewbie am sorry af got you 

I know how you feel breaking I arrogantly thought I would get pregnant fast as it happened first time round with my first two but that hasn't been the case infact it's been hard with long cycles and chemicals etc, and then I've watched others on here who have been trying along time and have had losses etc and it's made me realise how hard this journey is but we will all hopefully get there it will just take some longer than others. Why you not feeling good about this month?? x


----------



## breakingdawn

I always worry about ovulating from my bad side. I had high hopes because on CD12 I had a LOT of left sided pain, which is my good side. But then CD13 it switched to my right side, of course killing all my positive thoughts, lol. :(


----------



## Abii

Yay for tww breakingdawn, keeping my fx'd. 

I'm still waiting for my positive opk, still getting low fertility on the advanced opks:coffee:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Finally, CD1 for me; she was taking her sweet time getting here. :haha: In the middle of my vacation. :dohh:


----------



## breakingdawn

Ugh. Nothing worse than AF during vacation. :( Bummer!


----------



## breakingdawn

How is everyone getting along? I am just twiddling my thumbs in the 2ww. Having some odd clear CM today so I am going to do another OPK just to make sure there is not a second surge going on. Around 3PDO.


----------



## mel102

Sorry af came mouse :hugs:

Cd 21 also twiddling my thumbs as opk still negative :growlmad:


----------



## breakingdawn

Grrr Mel. Is it possible you missed a short surge?


----------



## mel102

I normally have cramps and ewcm and haven't had any of that yet I guess I will just have to wait and see


----------



## Abii

I'm sorry mouse:hugs: 

Keeping my fx'd for ou Mel:flow:

Afm- Cd14 and I finally got a high fertility smiley today, now just waiting for a peak:coffee:


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck to you Abii!


----------



## Abii

breakingdawn said:


> Good luck to you Abii!

Thank you, good luck also:flower:


----------



## mel102

Ladies does this look near positive am testing 3 times a day and down to my last test now:growlmad: normally my test line is darker than control line when positive so not sure!!


----------



## breakingdawn

That's a positive :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Mine look like that and the next day I usually get the darker than the control line test.


----------



## mel102

Thanks I hope so because tomorrow is my last test


----------



## mel102

Well today's test was negative so maybe yesterday's test is as dark as it's going to get


----------



## x__amour

Hi ladies! Happy Friday! Hope everyone is well. 3 days until I test! My first ovulatory cycle since stopping BCP in December! :D


----------



## breakingdawn

x__amour said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Friday! Hope everyone is well. 3 days until I test! My first ovulatory cycle since stopping BCP in December! :D

FX to you! :happydance:


----------



## breakingdawn

mel102 said:


> Well today's test was negative so maybe yesterday's test is as dark as it's going to get

You also could have hit your big surge overnight!


----------



## mel102

x__amour said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Friday! Hope everyone is well. 3 days until I test! My first ovulatory cycle since stopping BCP in December! :D

Good luck keep us all updated x


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi can i join you all? Im TTC again. This will be pregnancy #6 but bring home baby #3. All my babies have been clomid babies but after losing 70lb my fertility specialist is hopeful my body will ovulate on its own now. I had CD21 bloods today and ill find out in 2 weeks if i actually have ovulated unless i get a BFP before hand. im currently 6dpo


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi young! Welcome! :wave: If we get to month 6 and no baby, I may ask about Clomid for fun. Especially since I am older now since baby #2. I hope this is your lucky month! I am 5DPO so we are darn close in our cycle! I won't test until next weekend though after my DD's birthday party.


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies just popping in with some sticky dust for everyone who will be testing soon! :dust:

This cycle is getting off to a very slow start.... :sleep:


----------



## youngmamttc

breakingdawn said:


> Hi young! Welcome! :wave: If we get to month 6 and no baby, I may ask about Clomid for fun. Especially since I am older now since baby #2. I hope this is your lucky month! I am 5DPO so we are darn close in our cycle! I won't test until next weekend though after my DD's birthday party.

Hi thank you. If this blood test shows no ovulation then ill probably get clomid again in 2 weeks and ive always fell pregnant first round taking it but i know it may not be that easy this time. My main problem is staying pregnant! Good luck to you to. I say im 6dpo but that where i am if i actually did ovulate lol! :haha: im optimistically 6dpo until proven otherwise!


----------



## breakingdawn

"I'm optimistically 6dpo until proven otherwise!"

I like that! We need some positivity around here. Since you are new, I am the resident Negative Nancy. :haha: But I am getting better!


----------



## mel102

Hey youngmam welcome :flower:
babynewbie where are you in your cycle?


----------



## babynewbie

Cd6. Feels like it's taking forever already lol! AF has virtually disappeared and my newest stash of OPKS arrived yesterday so I'm ready and waiting to get going this cycle!


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck babynewbie :)

I am losing hope fast this month. 6DPO, no implantation cramps, nothing. I have no abnormal signs this month to hint at pregnancy. My only random issue is my LEFT boob, not both mind you, was killing me last night. So random.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome youngmamttc! :hi:

Good luck for everyone waiting to ovulate and waiting to test!
:dust:

Boring for me too. :coffee: 
I thought my gyno hadn't upped my clomid, but when I looked closer, I'm taking it for 7 days instead of 5, so I really hope this does the trick.


----------



## Abii

Welcome youngmam and good luck:flower: 

Amour I hope you get your bfp this cycle:)

Mouse I hope the 7 days will do the trick:hugs:

Breakingdawn I've always noticed that the months when I had no symptoms were the months I conceived so hopefully thats the case for you also:flow::hugs:

Good luck babynewbie & mel:flow:

Afm I finally got my peak yesterday confirmed with a cheapie dip strip but no dip on my chart yet so still waiting to O:coffee: we have been doing really well with bd this cycle, so far we have done it technically twice everyday since I've been in my fertile window we do the actual bd when I get home from work and we inseminate with a softcup before leave so that we have a fresh batch every 12 hrs, we will continue doing it this way until I get my crosshairs on ff and even though its exhausting and the hot flashes are kicking my butt, it will be so worth it if I get and stay pregnant:cloud9:


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck ladies! I spoke too soon on the cramps. I stated getting some very brief random shooting pains tonight. Kind of like cramps but different. I also feel like I'm getting a cold so maybe it's all related who knows. Not getting my hopes up!


----------



## x__amour

FX'd for you BD!!! :hugs:

2 more days until testing for me! I am SO READY haha!


----------



## wouldluvabub

x__amour said:


> FX'd for you BD!!! :hugs:
> 
> 2 more days until testing for me! I am SO READY haha!

Test now!! Are you getting any symptoms?


----------



## x__amour

wouldluvabub said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> FX'd for you BD!!! :hugs:
> 
> 2 more days until testing for me! I am SO READY haha!
> 
> Test now!! Are you getting any symptoms?Click to expand...

Maybe. I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I've had pretty significant lower back pain the last few days and bouts of nausea. I can't test until Monday. I ordered two cheapies that I'll pick up tomorrow and will test Monday so I can surprise DH.


----------



## wouldluvabub

x__amour said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> FX'd for you BD!!! :hugs:
> 
> 2 more days until testing for me! I am SO READY haha!
> 
> Test now!! Are you getting any symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I've had pretty significant lower back pain the last few days and bouts of nausea. I can't test until Monday. I ordered two cheapies that I'll pick up tomorrow and will test Monday so I can surprise DH.Click to expand...

I don't know how you are holding off! Actually I usually hold off but I got a bunch of cheap tests with my OPKs so I've been using those. I just did another test this arvo and there is a VERY faint line! I'm so excited! I went to the chemist and got some frer's and digi's!!


----------



## mel102

Wow wudluvabub I hope this is your BFP good luck 

Afm i was sure I ovulated on Friday as I had cramping but my temp hasn't stayed up so am afraid am mot ovulating at all :nope:


----------



## breakingdawn

I've seen so many ladies with BFPs lately it's crazy. :) FX for you wouldluv... 

Mel, that stinks :( I hope that is not the case.

I had a cruel dream last night about implantation bleeding. I woke up and thought it was real. Sigh and now I'm sick with some odd random summer cold nonsense. Joy


----------



## x__amour

wouldluvabub said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> FX'd for you BD!!! :hugs:
> 
> 2 more days until testing for me! I am SO READY haha!
> 
> Test now!! Are you getting any symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I've had pretty significant lower back pain the last few days and bouts of nausea. I can't test until Monday. I ordered two cheapies that I'll pick up tomorrow and will test Monday so I can surprise DH.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how you are holding off! Actually I usually hold off but I got a bunch of cheap tests with my OPKs so I've been using those. I just did another test this arvo and there is a VERY faint line! I'm so excited! I went to the chemist and got some frer's and digi's!!Click to expand...

Sooo exciting! I have my two cheapies under the sink now. SO TEMPTING haha! But tomorrow! I'm so excited especially after my huge temp spike this morning.


----------



## wouldluvabub

The IC looked negative this morning and it freaked me out. I decided to do a FRER because they are more reliable and I couldn't stand being in limbo any longer.. 2 LINES!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## breakingdawn

Awesome! Congrats :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks!!


----------



## Abii

Aw yay:happydance: congratulations wouldluvabub :)


----------



## breakingdawn

How is everyone else? CD 7 or 8 here, getting over my cold, finally.. I hope. No other real symptoms just annoying CM issues, somewhat sore bbs but that is going away, very dull twinges in my pelvic area but those are mostly going away too. Probably just all brought on by my recent sickness. :(


----------



## breakingdawn

My stomach is just not feeling right guys. It is not AF cramps, not really cramping in general... just really odd soreness and random twinges. The best I can explain it is tight muscles like I have gone to the gym (I wish..). A lot is on my left side which is a little concerning. It could all be in my head, or just related to this cold. I don't know. Sheesh, the 2ww will wear you out!! :wine:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Big congrats wouldluvabub! :happydance: :dance: :headspin: Early March?


----------



## wouldluvabub

mouse_chicky said:


> Big congrats wouldluvabub! :happydance: :dance: :headspin: Early March?

Feb 23rd. I'm not sure if it will be earlier though because I will be having a c-section as I've already had 2 and my OB isn't keen on trying the natural way after 2.

Confirmed this morning with a digital!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## breakingdawn

I caved and tested much earlier than I wanted to. I wanted to hold out until after my DD's birthday so I would not be depressed and I failed. It is another month, another BFN. I should be about 10DPO and while everyone says it is early.. it really isn't for me. I never have issues seeing faint lines on IC's around 8DPO.. so now of course I will worry about an ectopic until AF comes. :( I am really upset today and it is so hard being in the forums seeing everyone move on month by month with their BFPs. Some after only a month trying. I am happy for everyone.. but it is hard. So, I am going to take a little break guys. Wishing all of you the best.


----------



## mel102

I know how you feel breaking :hugs: I spent most of today crying as this was my first month tempting and I didn't ovulate so am feeling really crap I think it's a good idea leaving this forum for a break as it can be difficult I hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## babynewbie

breakingdawn said:


> I caved and tested much earlier than I wanted to. I wanted to hold out until after my DD's birthday so I would not be depressed and I failed. It is another month, another BFN. I should be about 10DPO and while everyone says it is early.. it really isn't for me. I never have issues seeing faint lines on IC's around 8DPO.. so now of course I will worry about an ectopic until AF comes. :( I am really upset today and it is so hard being in the forums seeing everyone move on month by month with their BFPs. Some after only a month trying. I am happy for everyone.. but it is hard. So, I am going to take a little break guys. Wishing all of you the best.

:hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

breakingdawn said:


> I caved and tested much earlier than I wanted to. I wanted to hold out until after my DD's birthday so I would not be depressed and I failed. It is another month, another BFN. I should be about 10DPO and while everyone says it is early.. it really isn't for me. I never have issues seeing faint lines on IC's around 8DPO.. so now of course I will worry about an ectopic until AF comes. :( I am really upset today and it is so hard being in the forums seeing everyone move on month by month with their BFPs. Some after only a month trying. I am happy for everyone.. but it is hard. So, I am going to take a little break guys. Wishing all of you the best.

:hugs: I know exactly what you mean... I have been here/ttc for a year now. Friends I made early on, now have babies... 

Things will work out for you, don't stress yourself out too much, and just try to relax and enjoy the journey.


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, I am coming back on tonight for help. I am super scared. I mentioned having some type of yeast infection... can this cause random bleeding? I went to the bathroom just now because I felt a *lot* of CM, when I wiped there was *definite* blood there. It was not bright red.. just a weird brown color... but unmistakable. I am about 9/10DPO but I appear to have some sort of infection. It is not any worse than those I have had in the past and this is the first time I have noticed it. It really scared me! My period is not due until Tuesday next week.


----------



## x__amour

Brown blood is old blood and not terribly uncommon. You should call your OB if you're worried love. :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

So unless it turns bright red and indicates new I am probably not dying from something? UGH.. I have an appointment but it is not until the 29th dang it.


----------



## Abii

:hugs: breakingdawn, I know the feeling very well as this will be our last month ttc for awhile and I'm not hopeful at all. I hope the break helps and that you get your bfp.

Afm I got my crosshairs on ff today which puts me at 4dpo, but I'm feeling down knowing that once af comes we won't be trying anymore for awhile:nope: it makes the desire much more intense like its now or never even though that isn't the case:wacko: my mind is exhausted.


----------



## Abii

Brown blood is old blood, its not uncommon to get before af is due or especially in early pregnancy(just putting that out there). You're not dying(sorry but that made me chuckle a bit:haha:):hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Sometimes women even bleed red in the first trimester. I have never experienced a loss so I don't know much about what amount is normal or not but I do know that women do experience some bleeding. I've heard as long as it wasn't excessive bleeding or cramping, it isn't an emergency? But I would definitely bring it up regardless.


----------



## breakingdawn

I am not pregnant yet! That I know of. AF is not due until Tuesday, I am about 9/10DPO today.


----------



## x__amour

Oops! Sorry, got a little confused. I am tired haha! Then it's normal. Could be implantation bleeding!


----------



## breakingdawn

Having light cramps now. I'm freaked out


----------



## x__amour

Maybe implantation? Try not to worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## Abii

^ wss. Try not to worry yourself too much even though I know its hard not to, hopefully its a good sign:flow:


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm going to take some deep breaths and relax if possible. Prayers it's nothing bad appreciated!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

breakingdawn said:


> I'm going to take some deep breaths and relax if possible. Prayers it's nothing bad appreciated!!

Brown spotting at that stage of your cycle is a REALLY good sign! My first son I had a full 5 days of brown bleeding. I thought it was a weird AF but it was to early and my temp stayed up. My second son was an accident and the reason I knew he was in there was from the 3 days of brown bleeding before my AF was due. This time I just had not even a day of the brown bleeding but it still happened earlier the an AF!! I hope this is the start of your BFP!


----------



## breakingdawn

I haven't seen anymore so far but it was a decent amount when I did see it. It wasn't just like a tiny dot on the tissue. This was a good amount mixed in a large amount of CM. Sorry to be gross! I wiped a second time and a little was still there, third time it was gone. I would be excited about IB if I didn't have this weird yeast type infection. :( This would be the first time I've ever had spotting with an infection though. Man I'm so glad I have a doctors appointment on the 29th! I'll be getting my money's worth this time with all my questions! Either way I'll test again Saturday or Sunday. If it's IB I would know for sure by then.


----------



## x__amour

Spoiler
Un-edited.
https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/image3_zpsoteacziv.jpg

Edited.
https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/image2_zpsle7k0bzl.jpg
https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/image1-1_zpsqczzsowy.jpg
17DPO, 3 days late, and the faintest of maybe lines this morning on my FRER. Think if I'm pregnant I had later implantation. It's hard to see so trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## breakingdawn

I think I see something, FX for you!!

I have more TMI and I apologize!!!


Spoiler
I went to the bathroom just now for #2, sadly it was not normal #2... ew. More brown CM when I wiped, a LOT. Wondering if I should call my doctor or just relax and see what happens. The infection seems to be tapering off. It was a light brown color, not really pink and no red.


----------



## x__amour

Unfortunately to say, when I had "periods" these past few months with my anovulatory cycles, I would have brown blood, with and without CM, a few days before it turned red. Hoping it's not AF for you. :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

AF is still 5 days a way. UGH it better not be her. :(


----------



## x__amour

I just checked, it was 4 days straight before "AF" for me. Really hope it's not for you!!


----------



## breakingdawn

:cry:


----------



## x__amour

No, please don't get upset! It could be anything really. :hugs:


----------



## missjennakate

Sorry posted in wrong thread!


----------



## x__amour

Congrats!


----------



## mouse_chicky

xamour, I hope this is your bfp!

breakingdawn, I hope things clear up for you soon!

Big :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## 2DDsWant1More

Hi ladies, may I join? I am also TTC #3. Really hoping for a boy as this will be my last pregnancy.


----------



## mel102

My af was due yesterday but I haven't ovulated this month :cry: anyway my charts a mess as I was sick a few times but today I had a massive dip!? Anyone know what that is about?


----------



## mrscletus

I usually take a big dip right before AF comes...


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome 2DDsWant1more! :hi: Hope you get your little boy!


----------



## mel102

Mrscletus I just seen from your chart that af got you I am so sorry :hugs: do you think you had a chemical or bad tests? 
How is everyone else doing? Afm cd33 and still no ovulation :coffee: was a bit low for a few days when I thought I wasn't ovulating but feeling a bit better now hopefully it will happen very soon for us all :flower:


----------



## mrscletus

I'm just going to chalk it up to faulty tests, they may have had an indent or something. I was just really confused by all the secondary signs that I had. Plan to call the doc today so that I can get another script to do another round of clomid this cycle and see what they say. Maybe further testing since I am so early in my cycle, we will see. 

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Abii

Welcome 2DDsWant1more:flow: good luck on your journey :)


----------



## Abii

Afm: :coffee: nothing exciting going on over here sadly


----------



## mel102

If my temp stays up then I should get cross hairs tomorrow I think that the b6 or being sick delayed ovulation?? Here's my chart does it look like am in the tww?


----------



## youngmamttc

Im back. I havent been on BnB this week while miscarrying again but now ive pulled my head out and im back to TTC. Im still overjoyed i managed to conceive without medical help for the first time in 6 years. That was a big step forward for me, now just to master the art of staying pregnant.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Mel your chart is looking good! Fingers crossed for o. I did o until late this cycle and I had been sick which I think is why.

Young I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## mel102

FF gave me cross hairs this morning am 3dpo :happydance: I am so happy as I thought I wasn't ovulating at all


----------



## mrscletus

mel102 said:


> FF gave me cross hairs this morning am 3dpo :happydance: I am so happy as I thought I wasn't ovulating at all

That's awesome mel!!! I am so happy for you. 

I have an hsg scheduled for Friday at 8:00 so I am very interested to see what that brings. I mean I am nervous that we are going to find something, but it will at least explain the infertility!!


----------



## mel102

I hope it all goes well on Friday at least if they find anything wrong you can Work towards fixing it


----------



## Abii

Yay for crosshairs Mel:happydance: hope you get your bfp next:hugs:

I'm 11dpo and I swear I'm seeing faint lines but of course it will probably be another chemical or false, my body hates me :(


----------



## mel102

I really hope it's is a BFP that sticks abii have you any pictures?


----------



## Abii

Yes I put the pics in my journal, but I can upload them here too







P.S. if you click my ttc ticker with the bunny, it will take you to my journal.


----------



## mel102

I see something really faint I hope this is it for you when are you testing again?


----------



## Abii

I'm not sure, think I'm going to wait until af is due. I'm tired of seeing faint positives, they have never been a good outcome for me before, with my girls I got strong positives by 9dpo:nope:


----------



## mel102

Every pregnancy is diffrent when is af due?


----------



## youngmamttc

Abii i see it! I hope this is your sticky BFP! Good luck for retesting


----------



## Catalyst

Im waiting for AF to arrive in about two weeks then we are going to ttc :) geting soooo excited :)
Hope I can join this group even though we wont be ttc-ing for just over two weeks or so.


----------



## Abii

mel102 said:


> Every pregnancy is diffrent when is af due?

That is true and af is due on the 26th. I couldn't hold out so I tested again today and there's definitely a faint line I didn't even have to edit it, I just hope it gets darker[-o&lt;


----------



## Abii

Welcome Catalyst:flower:


----------



## mel102

There's plenty of time for it to get darker fingers crossed for you


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi ladies!

Just popping in to say :hi: ! 

Abii: I see something! I'm praying it sticks!!!! [-o&lt;

Mel: YAYYY for crosshairs!!!!! :yipee: I hope this is your month! :flower:

Youngmam: I just read through your TTC journal and I'm literally in tears! God bless you! I hope you have a healthy pregnancy and baby in the very near future, and I hope your wedding day is everything you hope it will be! :kiss: 

AFM: My bundle turned blue! 

Thinking of you all!! Xx


----------



## mel102

Hey tasha congratulations on your little blue bump :happydance: I can't believe your half way there already x


----------



## youngmamttc

Tasha S. said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just popping in to say :hi: !
> 
> Abii: I see something! I'm praying it sticks!!!! [-o&lt;
> 
> Mel: YAYYY for crosshairs!!!!! :yipee: I hope this is your month! :flower:
> 
> Youngmam: I just read through your TTC journal and I'm literally in tears! God bless you! I hope you have a healthy pregnancy and baby in the very near future, and I hope your wedding day is everything you hope it will be! :kiss:
> 
> AFM: My bundle turned blue!
> 
> Thinking of you all!! Xx


Thank you & huge congrats on your blue bump!


----------



## Abii

Congratulations on your blue bump Tasha:flow: 

Hope all of you ladies are doing okay.

Afm: tests haven't got any darker and the frer this morning was negative, my temp has also been slowly dropping so I'm really not even sure what is going on this cycle idk if it's another chemical or just more false positives:shrug: in my heart I feel like it was another chemical:nope: af is due tomorrow and I'm sure she will be right on time. I'm starting to wonder if I have low progesterone because now the problem isn't getting pregnant the problem is staying pregnant. We are still going to go on a break but I am going to continue to chart and after the break I will be looking into getting an appt with an RE out here. I know that I wasn't too close to you ladies but I care about all of you and I'll miss you while we're on the break. Thank you for letting me be apart of this amazing group you guys have, I appreciate it and all of the support that I've gotten from it:flower: I'm rooting for you all <3


----------



## mel102

Abii am so sorry :hugs: maybe a little break will do you good as this ttc journey can be so tiring. I hope you get answers soon and I will really look forward to seeing you back again soon Xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry Abii! :hugs: Hopefully a break and an appointment with your doctor will help. 
Glad you got cross hairs Mel!
Yaya for a blue bump Tasha!
Aso for me, positive opk yesterday and today. Sorry I haven't been on here lately. I'm from a part of WV that got flooded. My family is ok. It's just been crazy.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome catalyst!


----------



## Catalyst

mouse_chicky said:


> Welcome catalyst!

Thank you :)

Well we haf an oopsy about the time i ovulated so jump started things ;) so just waiting to see!


----------



## Tasha S.

Abii: I'm sorry your tests turned negative. :( I'm thinking of you! 

Mouse chicky: Eek for flooding! Did your house get hit? When I was about 12, our house flooded SO badly! 6 feet of water in our basement! Craziness. 

Catalyst: Yay! I LOVE the thrill of oopsies!! :haha:


----------



## mel102

9dpo can't believe it


----------



## Tasha S.

MEL!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations Mel :)


----------



## mel102

Thanks ladies I really hope all of you get your BFP very soon. Am in shock I thought I was out this cycle


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay Mel!!! :happydance: :dance: :headspin:


----------



## Abii

Congratulations Mel!:dance: so happy for you:hugs:


----------



## mel102

Thanks mouse and abii I will miss you lot but will check in on you all and hopefully you will all join me in first tri soon x


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies! I've been away for nearly 2 months :( Ttc is on hold for a few months due to having my gallbladder taken out :( 

Congrats to th bfps!! :wohoo: 
Hi to those who joined while I was away :) 
Keep up the bd everyone else xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies.. just briefly popping in to say hello and I am thinking of all of you. Wishing you lots of baby dust and/or super healthy and easy pregnancies. It has been a rough road for me and I have been taking substantial time away from the forums. I did have an obgyn visit yesterday for a possible scare, got an ultrasound, all was 100% clear. The tech even saw I was about to ovulate from my good side this month, so that was exciting. Anyway, I hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## x__amour

Been thinking of you, BD. :hugs:

I had my annual yesterday and am ending my 5th anovulatory cycle. :dohh:
Now am on 10mg progesterone to induce my period then follow up ultrasound in 3 weeks to see if I'm preparing to ovulate. If not, Clomid, which I'm hoping to avoid for the risk of multiples. But we'll see.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you x_amour. It is appreciated. Clomid worked for my friend who was TTC for 2+ years with low egg count. 

I'm on CD11 with already a positive opk. Frustrating because it came early but it's okay. I think tomorrow will be the peak and I won't actually O until Saturday ish. We got a try in last night and I may hold off until tomorrow because every other day really helps with his swimmer count. Days in a row kills his stamina. So we will see..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mel102

Good luck breaking fingers crossed for you x


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks Mel and congrats to you


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hope you heal quickly from your surgery, sharnx! :hugs: I knew a lot of people who have had their gallbladder out, and they feel so much better afterward.

x_amour, I hope the progesterone gets your ovulation started.

breakingdawn, glad you're o'ing on your good side this month. Good luck!

Afm, I think I had 4 days of positive opk all together, so needless to say, dh and I are exhausted. :rofl: Just waiting for crosshairs now.


----------



## breakingdawn

Well my positive opk was CD11 and back to negative CD12. We only have a few tries in this month because things happened earlier than expected. Not expecting much for July but a surprise would be welcomed. Normally I O on CD13 which is today but there's a chance it was later yesterday. A little bummed but it will be okay.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Well, I'm out. :growlmad: :witch: showed today, much to my surprise. I wasn't expecting it until at least Tuesday. So, who the heck knows if I ovulated or not. I never got crosshairs. It's getting down to the wire. Only 2 cycles of clomid left. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## CobynTTmom

:baby::pink::baby:Hi all, we've decided to ttc #3 as well. My last son was born 7.16.11. I'm slightly nervous to try as my boys were much welcomed surprises and this will be our "first" time actually ttc. I am on CD14 with all neg. Opk's so far. My Cycle has been anywhere from 31-33 days. Hoping for a sticky one this month in hopes for an April babygirl. All the girls in my family are born in April!! :) Would be neat to keep it going! :baby: :pink:


----------



## breakingdawn

Sorry Mouse. :( I don't think we caught it this month either. I O'd early, caught us off guard. We got about 3 tries. I have no symptoms. AF is not due for a bit though.. we are going to the beach next week so I will have zero urge to test. I will test when we come back next Saturday. I am not expecting much though. I'll be okay since I am mentally prepared for it. At least we have a fun beach trip we are headed to!


----------



## CobynTTmom

Stay positive... you're still in until the :witch: shows! Hopefully she doesnt. Until/if she does, enjoy your wonderful vacation! :)


----------



## mel102

mouse_chicky said:


> Well, I'm out. :growlmad: :witch: showed today, much to my surprise. I wasn't expecting it until at least Tuesday. So, who the heck knows if I ovulated or not. I never got crosshairs. It's getting down to the wire. Only 2 cycles of clomid left.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Am so sorry mouse :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks ladies! Enjoy the beach, breakingdawn! No better way to spend the 2WW. ;)

Welcome CobynTTmom! :hi:


----------



## CobynTTmom

:wave::wave::wave: Hello!!!! Sure hoping for some BFP's!! I am so... excited to be a part of a group!! I've been reading forums from this page like novels, and I am so excited and happy at how supportive and close everyone is! &#10084;


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you ladies!! I am going to start packing tonight. We leave Monday morning. I am pretty excited. :) So, I have had two pregnancy dreams literally back to back this week. It is frustrating because I have not even been obsessing this 2ww! I have not been thinking about it (hardly) at all and I still have dreams! The first dream was SO weird... I was breastfeeding my baby boy. :O I woke up and it literally felt like I was doing it. I was really really weirded out! Then last night I had a dream I got two lines on a HPT and I was SO excited and ran to show hubby and he showed me the box and said "Um, it is suppose to have 3 lines" LOL! What the heck? So I opened up the test (it was like a FRER) and it had a third very faint line. I am exhausted by these silly dreams!


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies :wave: haven't posted in a while. Currently on my 4th month, bit disappointing that it's now taking longer than it did to ttc #2 which I didn't think it would. But trying to be positive for this month.

Congrats to the ladies who've had BFPs! And hugs to everyone else :hugs: :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi babynewbie! Good to hear from you. Hang in there. :hugs:

So, I am thoroughly confused. I thought AF started on Friday, but it was brown, light, and never got any heavier. My AF is not supposed to come until Wednesday. Yesterday, the spotting was minimal, a little more today, but not what it should be if today is supposed to be Day 4 of AF; just a little on a pad. (Sorry about all the TMI, :blush:) It's light to dark brown, a few black bits; I notice more when I wipe than on the pad. It's off and on, not consistent I'm cramping a little. But :bfn:
Could this be implantation bleeding? My positive opks were June 25th through 29th. So confused. Should I be getting a positive by now?
Considering I'm supposed to start clomid on CD3, I need to know when AF has officially started.
Any ideas?


----------



## CobynTTmom

Hi mouse, this kinda happened to me last month. In all my 28 years of life I NEVER spotted. Last month was our first cycle ttc. Af was late 2 days and it just so happened that I started spotting and then it was full blown af. All while having 8 bfn over the course of a week. I hope this is not the case for you, but I was able to confirm with a beta test.


----------



## Catalyst

Breakingdawn - hope youre having fun. I am having fun here in Spain ;) the boys are loving it and af is leaving. Tampons have been my friend so I have been able to wear bikini hahaha :) not been thinking much of ttc this trip so far.. until noe that it seemd af is leaving hahaha. So first official ttc month coming up. Not going to do anything, no opk just sex every other day :)
And today 7 years ago i got my older boy in my arms :) cant believe he is 7 already!! So big. Swims around in the pool like a seal! Just by himself.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks cobynnTTsmom!
Good luck with your first month catalyst!
After finally showed for real today. I'm relieved since I was making myself worried about what else spotting could be. Ready for round 5 of clomid.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all :hi: can I joon you &#128516;
I've just turned 37 and have two boys - Ollie (5 in August) and Sam (turned 3 in May). 
It's been a difficult decision whether to try for no3. My head said we absolutely shouldn't - affordability, space, practicalities, etc. But my heart just couldn't let the idea go... I just don't feel done... Sooo here I am TTC again - 
I just came off the pill a week & 1/2 ago, well I guess really only a few days as the first week is the same as the usual week off the pill... Really hoping it happens as quickly as with no2 - straight off the pill, DTD once, planning to start trying after I got my first real AF and - that's was it!!!! :wacko: Doubt I'll be so lucky this time though! Especially being these 4 years older!!!! &#128563;
Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hello, Caroline! :howdy: I know how it is with the head verses heart decision. The heart usually wins! ;)

I think I spoke too soon about my period. I thought it was af---a little bit of red---but now it's back to brown spotting. Not sure what's going on, but luckily my yearly is in a week and a half.


----------



## mel102

Have you tested again mouse?


----------



## breakingdawn

Another month, another BFN. On to month 6. CD2... :(


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yeah, I test every couple of days. Negative, but the opk is really dark, but not positive, but I guess that probably doesn't mean anything. Spotting has stopped. No sign of AF, unless that was it. :shrug:

Sorry about AF, breakingdawn. :hugs:


----------



## mel102

That must be so frustrating mouse hopefully you will get some answers at your next appointment x


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies, how are you all doing? I've missed y'all, things have been a little hectic over on my end the past few weeks as it was my daughter's 4th bday, we are looking for a new house and I just found out that I'm pregnant again:dance: I honestly can't believe it, I'm very excited and hopeful this time around, feeling really positive also. Hopefully this is our rainbow[-o&lt; I'm due April 3rd(although if they came on the 1st that would be quite entertaining:haha:). Good luck and I hope everyone gets their bfps this month:flower: it would be really neat to have a due date buddy group from a ttc buddy group:blush:


----------



## mel102

Congratulations abii I am so happy for you xx


----------



## Abii

mel102 said:


> Congratulations abii I am so happy for you xx

Thank you Mel:hugs: how are you doing hun? Man, already 7 weeks! Crazy:flower:


----------



## Tasha S.

Huge congrats Abii!!!!! :yipee: I really hope this is your rainbow!!! 

Thinking of you ladies!!! Xxxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats abii!!! :happydance: Back on the VIP you go. ;)


----------



## Abii

Thank you mouse!:hugs: how have you been?:flow:


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulatuond Abii :)


----------



## babynewbie

Congrats Abii! :D

2ww for me at the moment... :coffee:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Despite my spotting confusion, I think I'm getting an almost positive opk. So maybe it was just a light period. I hope to ovulate this week. Maybe I'll get lucky this month without clomid.


----------



## sharnw

Hey ladies sorry haven't been on in ages congrats to everyone I missed that got their bfp :) 
GL to ladies still chugging along xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Well, my gynecologist said to keep chugging along, that the light period was no big deal. So, on we go, I guess. Opk has been positive all week. :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Catalyst

Im doing ok. Been confusef vynthe apps and tickers I use. Sone sayd o was 25th and some 27th and ticker 28th. Bd was on or close to the datrs so I am pos I gave it a goof try this month but time will tell If we got lucky. 
I havr bern having sore boobs past 3 days and think it is more than usual. But might be just symptomspotting on overdrive. 3 dpo according to ticker so just about 10-11 to go :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck in the tww catalyst!

Any update babynewbie?


----------



## babynewbie

Nothing too exciting to report! 10dpo today, this month seems completely different to all previous ones so far, in terms of symptoms. Nausea, had a slight metallic taste in my mouth for a few days. And usually 4-5 days before AF appears my boobs are absolute agony and I get lots of cramps, that's a huge giveaway that she's coming. But so far boobs are fine not even slightly tender and no cramps just the odd niggly feeling. I did give in and test yesterday pm but BFN.

Really don't want to get my hopes up though :wacko:


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi I've not posted on here for a while and just been stalking because didn't feel right with me being pregnant. I just wanted to say to the people who are recently pregnant a big congratulations :happydance: and I wish those ttc all the luck in the world :dust:

I had my Anatomy scan today and everything fine and my bump is :blue: very shocked but very happy :D


----------



## CobynTTmom

Hey ladies, we'll it seems after 5+ years since the last time I was pregnant, we are finally expecting Baby #3!!!! We're so excited, but mainly very nervous right now. I found out on 12dpo with a SUPER faint line on frer, then confirmed next morning with a frer digi. I have ABSOLUTELY no symptoms this month EXCEPT cramps and cramping since ovulation day. Everyday I had them. I was 99.9% sure I was out this month. After our BFP I started to feel more tired and my hunger kicked up about 10 notches and I need to use the restroom a little more than usual, but still feel pretty much the same.


----------



## sharnw

Hi Jess wow 20 weeks! I can't believe how quick that went! Hope all is well with everything x

Congrats CobynTTmom how far along are you?

I got my bfp ladies x


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations cobynttmom!!!

Also a massive congratulations sharnw :happydance: 
I know can't believe where the time has gone.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats sharnw and cobynttmom!!! :happydance: A lot of April babies from this group.

Congrats on your :blue: bump jessicasmum! Don't worry about stopping by. I don't know about anyone else, but I like to hear updates from ours moms to be from this group. It gives me hope.

Lately, I've been freaking myself out with lh tests. Every day is almost positive. I think it might have been truly positive one day last week, but it seems odd for it to still be so dark. Never google stuff. :dohh: Not a good idea. :haha:


----------



## CobynTTmom

Thank you ladies!!! :flower:

Sharnw- My last AF was June 29th, but I ovulated REALLY late in my cycle. I usually have a 31 DC. This month I Ovulated on CD24 July 19th. And then got my first BFP on 12dpo/July31st. So I don't really know how far along I would be considered. I know doctors usually go by LMP but there is NO WAY I am almost 6 weeks.:wacko:


----------



## jessicasmum

mouse_chicky said:


> Congrats sharnw and cobynttmom!!! :happydance: A lot of April babies from this group.
> 
> Congrats on your :blue: bump jessicasmum! Don't worry about stopping by. I don't know about anyone else, but I like to hear updates from ours moms to be from this group. It gives me hope.
> 
> Lately, I've been freaking myself out with lh tests. Every day is almost positive. I think it might have been truly positive one day last week, but it seems odd for it to still be so dark. Never google stuff. :dohh: Not a good idea. :haha:

Thank you :D

Oh I know Google can be evil, I'm a bit of a Google addict, I look very silly stuff up :blush:


----------



## mel102

Congratulations cobynttmom and sharwn :happydance:

I also keep looking in but don't like to comment as I know how hard it can be I really hope you get your BFP soon mouse x


----------



## mel102

Congrats on your bump turning blue Jessicasmum x


----------



## jessicasmum

mel102 said:


> Congrats on your bump turning blue Jessicasmum x

Thank you :D Do you have your first scan booked yet? Hope all is going well.


----------



## mel102

Not until the 22nd of August it seems so long away all my symptoms just disappeared so I can't wait to my scan just to know all is ok x


----------



## jessicasmum

The wait can feel like forever waiting for scans, I always end up crazy counting down to them. 
Symptoms I wouldn't worry about, it's all been different with each of mine, horrible morning sickness with first and low energy, my 2nd no symptoms at all, this one seem to have had weird symptoms that I didn't know were symptoms until I looked them up, also have low energy and they come and go too.
I'm sure all is fine, I know how hard it is though, you sort of can't feel as relaxed until the 1st scan. Have you ever had a private scan? My hubby wouldn't ever let me.


----------



## mel102

I priced them and they where starting from £100 there is no way my oh would allow me to spend that unless I really had to. I remember feeling like this with dd so I know am just worring over nothing x


----------



## flyingduster

Hey guys, I stopped coming here for a while cos I was driving myself batty. But I'm still going batty so in back! Hehe.

DD turned two on Monday! And she's still breastfeeding, and I still have no cycle back yet. Oh, I AM grateful really, I know few get so long, twice! But I'm getting impatient at times now, like come onnnnnn body, ovulate already!! Haha. 

I ovulated and conceived on that first egg two weeks after my DS turned two, so now DD is two I'm going a bit bonkers symptom spotting. Will it happen the same again!??? Will I ovulate soon??? Time will tell I guess, as long as I don't go crazy before then. Lol!

FD


----------



## jessicasmum

mel102 said:


> I priced them and they where starting from £100 there is no way my oh would allow me to spend that unless I really had to. I remember feeling like this with dd so I know am just worring over nothing x

That seems a little steep, they are £65 at the one nearest me.
I hope time hurrys up for you until scan, I think because my youngest takes up a lot of my time this helped with waiting didn't seem as long as with my previous.


----------



## Catalyst

So I got bfp this morning! Thought I was 8dpo (app say 9 and 11) byt going to a festival so tested.
First month ttc. Got pg with the boys 5th and 1st month ttc.

Here is a link to pic of the test

https://s50.photobucket.com/user/jo...160805_104208_zpskdlpec7j.jpg.html?sort=1&o=0


----------



## CobynTTmom

CONGRATS CATALYST!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay! Congrats catalyst! :headspin: :happydance:

Welcome back flyingduster!


----------



## sharnw

Catalyst i seen your bfp in a ttc group on FB too! :D


----------



## flyingduster

Congrats catalyst!!! That is an awesome strong line for only 8dpo! Awesome!!!


----------



## Catalyst

Thank you girls :) I am still in disbeliev bit the lines are so dark it must be.
Flyingduster - I am wondering if I ovulated early. I usualy have 33-35 days but haf 28 and last was 36 so maby this one was 28 or just over.. if so I ovulated like 16 days ago... or just after that. I doubt this was a long cycle since I got so dark lines. But wasnt temping or using opk so I dont know when I ovulated.


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations catalyst. You must be more than 8dpo those lines are fab!


----------



## x__amour

Congrats to all the BFPs!

I took step back after being a little overwhelmed after having 5 anovulatory cycles after stopping birth control. :( But after having blood done (all normal) and taking Progesterone to induce a period after a 63 day cycle, I think I finally have pulled off ovulation! :D

So, so excited. 5 DPO now. 9 days until testing!


----------



## babynewbie

That's great news amour! Lots of baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck x amour! Great to hear that you ovulated this month! :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

So glad for the :witch:! CD1 :happydance: And it's normal: red and medium flow, unlike the brown spotting that confused the heck out of me last time. After such a long and weird off-cycle, I'm glad to be back in the game. Onto cycle 5 of clomid. Fingers crossed!
I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## x__amour

Hoping this next cycle is yours, mouse! :hugs:

----------

https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/IMG_5704x_zpsolra7cep.jpg

8 months TTC. 5 anovulatory cycles. There are no words, I am in complete and total shock. I can't stop crying.


----------



## mel102

Congratulations x_amour :happydance: :happydance:

Mouse good luck this cycle x


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations amour!! :happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

X_amour!!! Omg! Congraaaaaaaaats! That's a big Ol BFP hun! Yooouuuuure preggers! Woop!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats x amour! :happydance: :headspin: :dance:


----------



## Abii

Congrats jessicasmum on your bump turning blue<3 and congrats to all the bfps!!:happydance: how exciting. I ended up having yet another chemical..I'm sorry it took awhile for me to update but I just needed some time as I was very heart broken. After the loss I decided to do some research and I'm pretty sure I have low progesterone and since the cream is so widely available I decided to give it a shot this month just to see. I am 5 dpo and believe I got a faint line this afternoon but I am not going to get my hopes up like last time and will only add a picture when its definitely there, I'm just really hoping that this progesterone cream does the trick and it's not something that is out of my control, I hate feeling like I don't have control over whats happening with my body:wacko: anyway, congratulations ladies and I hope you all have a h&h 9 months:flow:


----------



## sharnw

Congrats Amour!


----------



## Catalyst

I started to bleed yesterday morning. Was bot bad during day, didnt get in the pad but always as a wiped. Today it is heavyer and mild cramps with it so I guess it is gone. Will change my sig when I het to computer. We got a scare on friday vfline on dif type of test. Tested again with same type and it was good line but it made us think about what ifs and I cried alot on friday. So I think we have taken most out. Think I wad so short gone and it still sinking in, first month ttc and having two boys males it less hard. We are sad about this but we are going to try again right away.


----------



## mouse_chicky

So so sorry, abii and catalyst! :hugs: Baby :dust: in the months ahead! :hug:


----------



## Abii

Im so sorry Catalyst:nope::hugs:


----------



## Catalyst

Thank you Abii :hugs: Im sorry too, that you had another chemical.


----------



## mel102

Am really sorry abii and catalyst :hugs:


----------



## CobynTTmom

I am so sorry Abii and Catalyst... I am thinking and praying for the both of you! Big hugs to you two.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi everyone, may I join your group? 

I have two beautiful boys 6 and 2.5 years and we so badly want our third to be a pink bundle but a healthy one would do just fine. This is our 6th cycle trying and hopefully it's the one that we get out bfp. 

Good luck to everyone trying and congratulations to those who got a bfp x

Is anyone trying anything different this cycle to increase bfp chances? We're trying preseed, soft cups, temping and maybe opks. Would love to hear everyones experience with any of those methods.


----------



## Dannypop

Hi lovelies

I would love to join in too!

Like BlueMoon I also have 2 boys ages almost 6 and 2.5 and we have been ttc number 3 for 5 cycles now. But I never temped or used OPK's so our ttc has been very laid-back and hit or miss. I just check my CM and go by O pains. I know if I started along the charting road I would go completely over the top and obsess and I would annoy myself heehee.

When I got my BFP in June after only 4 months of ttc I was over the moon, but it was a blighted ovum and so I miscarried at 6.5 weeks at the beginning of July. Just had my first AF last week Monday and am going for a follicle scan tomorrow morning. I apparently had an anovulatory cycle last month (my first cycle since my MC). This was confirmed by blood tests that I have been going for every week since the MC.

I seemed to have a lot of slippery CM on Monday and Tuesday and then on Wed I spotted a few spots of brown blood, plus I had been having major O pains since Monday. Weird that I would have what looked like O spotting on CD10 ... this has only happened to me once before in my whole life. So looks like I may have O'd but very very early. We only BD'd on Monday and Wednesday.

No point in guessing though as my Obgyn will confirm for me tomorrow what is going on with my body ... but if it weren't for him I would be going crazy wondering!!!

Looking forward to sharing my journey with you all
x


----------



## Abii

Welcome to the group bluemoon and Dannypop:wave::flower: this is such a great group of ladies, you guys will love it here :)


----------



## Abii

Afm: well I got a very shocking but very very exciting :bfp: on a blue dye and ON A DIGITAL!!!:happydance: I am freaking out haha. You ladies know that I have never gotten a positive with any of my chemical pregnancies so getting one today just has made me so over the moon:cloud9: I am really hoping that this is it and we have our sticky little bean[-o&lt; Progesterone cream really is my best friend now:haha: the pic might be blurry so I'll take a new one and add it to my journal later.
 



Attached Files:







20160818_113401_opt.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Abii said:


> Afm: well I got a very shocking but very very exciting :bfp: on a blue dye and ON A DIGITAL!!!:happydance: I am freaking out haha. You ladies know that I have never gotten a positive with any of my chemical pregnancies so getting one today just has made me so over the moon:cloud9: I am really hoping that this is it and we have our sticky little bean[-o&lt; Progesterone cream really is my best friend now:haha: the pic might be blurry so I'll take a new one and add it to my journal later.

:happydance:Congratulations! happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Dannypop said:


> Hi lovelies
> 
> I would love to join in too!
> 
> Like BlueMoon I also have 2 boys ages almost 6 and 2.5 and we have been ttc number 3 for 5 cycles now. But I never temped or used OPK's so our ttc has been very laid-back and hit or miss. I just check my CM and go by O pains. I know if I started along the charting road I would go completely over the top and obsess and I would annoy myself heehee.
> 
> When I got my BFP in June after only 4 months of ttc I was over the moon, but it was a blighted ovum and so I miscarried at 6.5 weeks at the beginning of July. Just had my first AF last week Monday and am going for a follicle scan tomorrow morning. I apparently had an anovulatory cycle last month (my first cycle since my MC). This was confirmed by blood tests that I have been going for every week since the MC.
> 
> I seemed to have a lot of slippery CM on Monday and Tuesday and then on Wed I spotted a few spots of brown blood, plus I had been having major O pains since Monday. Weird that I would have what looked like O spotting on CD10 ... this has only happened to me once before in my whole life. So looks like I may have O'd but very very early. We only BD'd on Monday and Wednesday.
> 
> No point in guessing though as my Obgyn will confirm for me tomorrow what is going on with my body ... but if it weren't for him I would be going crazy wondering!!!
> 
> Looking forward to sharing my journey with you all
> x

Our ttc journey has been kind of laid back until now, I'm now kind of desperate :haha: 

Good luck to you and I hope we get our bfp soon:flower:


----------



## mel102

Abii said:


> Afm: well I got a very shocking but very very exciting :bfp: on a blue dye and ON A DIGITAL!!!:happydance: I am freaking out haha. You ladies know that I have never gotten a positive with any of my chemical pregnancies so getting one today just has made me so over the moon:cloud9: I am really hoping that this is it and we have our sticky little bean[-o&lt; Progesterone cream really is my best friend now:haha: the pic might be blurry so I'll take a new one and add it to my journal later.

Congratulations abii :wohoo: I really hope this is it for you :happydance:


----------



## Dannypop

Woohoo! Congrats Abii!!!!! What fab news esp after your chemicals.

BlueMoon yup I was also laid back and now I'm like hurry up ovaries just do your thing!

AFM: The doc did the follicle scan and looks like I haven't yet O'd, which is better as I am only on CD12 today. Blood tests confirmed I should O this weekend/Monday. Going for repeat bloods on Monday and my doc will call me to let me know if I managed to O or if it was another anovulatory cycle.
He did say that my endometrium is looking incredibly thick and healthy. Lush ground for an egg!


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations Abii &#128512; hope you will have healthy happy 9 months!!!

That sounds promising Danny :) hope you catch that egg!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Bluemoonbubba and dannypop! :hi:

Congrats abii!!! Sending you loads of sticky :dust:!!!


----------



## Abii

Thank you ladies:flower:


----------



## Abii

I said I wouldn't post a picture until there's a noticeable line so here it is!:happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20160821_101322_opt.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Catalyst

Lovely line Abii :)


----------



## Catalyst

How is everyone today?

After much thought I ordered some ovulation strips and pg strips. Want to know what is happening this month. I hope i ordered enaugh, the pack with 25opkand 10 pg was not in stock but could buy 20 and 10 seperately. Hope it will due. If nothing happens this month (no ovulation or no pg) I think if no O before AF I will buy more, if O and no pg I will just go with the flow :) I dont know, I am starting to get positive about ttc again.. what a week of rollercoaster feelings haha.

Hope you are all well :) ttc, pg or in the TWW :)


----------



## flyingduster

Well as you know I'm hoooooping my body has geared up for ovulation these past few days, so I'm now potentially in the TWW, but I'll be watching for O signs still too just in case.


----------



## Catalyst

Hope you O and catched the egg :) hope the tww will fly by &#128517;


----------



## Dannypop

Hooray! My Gynae's offices called this afternoon to say they got my bloods back from this morning and it looks like I O'd on Sunday. Which puts me in the tww!

We covered our bases and BD'd Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat and Sun. Whew can have the night off tonight and indulge in a glass of wine while I still can!

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## flyingduster

Woohoo dannypop! Good luck! Sounds like you've covered your bases well, so now on to the nerve wreaking TWW!

Afm, I just went to the toilet and wiped some decent stretchy cm, I checked my cervix on a whim and it's way up high so I could hardly reach, and when I did find it, it was hard to feel it's so soft. Eeeeeee! So excited my body might really be doing this!!


----------



## Dannypop

flyingduster said:


> Woohoo dannypop! Good luck! Sounds like you've covered your bases well, so now on to the nerve wreaking TWW!
> 
> Afm, I just went to the toilet and wiped some decent stretchy cm, I checked my cervix on a whim and it's way up high so I could hardly reach, and when I did find it, it was hard to feel it's so soft. Eeeeeee! So excited my body might really be doing this!!

Hooray Flying!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## flyingduster

Haha dannypop, I am pretty sure I am right on O, not ANY dpo yet. I'm excited cos I have only ovulated twice in the past 5.5 years, both times resulting in pregnancies and then long periods of no cycle, so it's been soooooo long I'm very excited my body is showing strong signs it is kicking off again!! Haha


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck dannypop and flyingduster!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hows everyone feeling so far? 

Yesterday i was mentally preparing DH to get ready to DTD everyday up until our fertile window comes to an end lol i didnt know whether he was happy or scared haha. But he's just as excited as I am for this cycle we're doing all we can to cover all bases. Just hope its enough. 

On the other hand. My friend of 14 years has just found out she was pregnant after 6 years of ttc and ot was bitter sweet for her she rang me up and said she isnt feeling well and that shes been nauseous all week. So i went up to her with a frer test offcourse haha and she tested and it was positive!! She broke down and started crying she was about to start ivf in November she also suffers from pcos and has a bicornuate uterus aswell as diabetes. So that kind of made ne take it easy too on our ttc journey and just be grateful that i have it easy compared to others. 

Sorry about the essay i just wanted to share.


----------



## flyingduster

That is exciting being part of it with her!!!! I have a good friend who has had 20 miscarriages,mostly early but some as late as 16 weeks, and I took some tests to her last week and she got positives too, it was all emotional too cos she doesn't want to get excited but she is, etc etc. It was nice being there.... And now she is super encouraging of me getting a BFP too. Hehe


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

so happy for your friend it's a feeling all women deserve to feel if they're trying for a baby. I hope your friend has a sticky bean and an eventless 9 months fingers crossed for her. 

Now my friend keeps texting me asking about every tiny thing that she experiences the poor thing she's so excited.


----------



## Catalyst

Lovely to hear about your friends. It took my mothers sister 16 years to get pg and have her boys (had twins). With my younger bloud and the one I just lost I got pg in first try.. both times I felt guilty cause so many have hard time falling pg.

Heres to us all! Babydust all over and hopefully you will soon be bump buddies with your friends ;) that would be awsome!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

wow, 16 years is such a long time I know if that was me I would have lost my mind. don't feel guilty we all have our own struggles one way or another :hugs:

I really hope I get my bfp this cycle, we're literally doing everything from opk's to pre-seed to BD every day. But if doesn't happen then there's always next cycle :)


----------



## flyingduster

I've decided my body has ovulated and is now all worked up over it. I'm so crampy and feel crap. I've still got lots of cm, but my cervix has firmed up somewhat. Here's hoping!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations Abi here's to a happy healthy 9 months!

Good luck to everyone ttc :)


----------



## DJ987

Can I join please? :flower: I have a 5 year old DD and a 4 year old DS. We've not used protection for the last three months and haven't got pregnant and have decided to go for it this cycle and try and time our BDing a bit more! I had EWCM on cd10 so we DTD that evening. Not sure if that's a bit early for ewcm though! I tend to have short 24-27 day cycles.


----------



## flyingduster

I reckon cd 10 would be spot on for your shorter cycles though, it means your luteal phase is still a nice length hopefully of like 14 days, which is goooooood. It means baby can stick if it's created!! Haha. Good luck!!!

I'm definitely feeling something going on down there, so if it hasn't been O I'm going to be highly disappointed!!!! I'm planning on testing on the 2nd now.


----------



## Dannypop

Yay flying it sounds like your body is gearing up for a BFP! And wow that you O once in a blue moon but right on cue for ttc. Good one!

This cycle I was convinced I had O'd real early cause on CD9 I had loads of CM and then a tiny bit of spotting on CD10 which I assumed was ovulation spotting. Which I've only had once before. By CD11 I was dry. Then the CM started up again on CD13 and my doc did a follicle scan and blood tests on CD14 and he said I O'd on CD14 so not sure what all the other stuff was! Have see a few ladies on here reporting the same sort of thing with CM drying up only to start up again a few days later. 

Currently 7DPO and waiting to test on the 6th Sept!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome DJ987! :hi:


----------



## flyingduster

Haha dannypop, I used to O regularly, I just am one of the lucky ones who doesn't O for a loooooooong time while breastfeeding. And also a lucky one to catch the first O after my first baby, so yeah it seems it's been infrequent, but there has been reason!! Lol. When I was TTC my first, I was temping and tracking every month and it was the fifth month we caught it, so I was Oing normally then. 

I'm only 4dpo now, so at the really boring sorta stage where there aren't even any real symptoms to spot, and if there were they wouldn't mean anything!! Haha. Next week I'll start going bonkers symptom spotting but right now I'm pretty happy forgetting all about it.


----------



## Xxenssial

Hello, I will be ttc number three next month. Not sure how we will go but I have lost 26kgs since my last Bub hoping that it's helps wickness wise as I had terrible hyperemesis with both my girls. 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone


----------



## flyingduster

Oh, good luck xxenssial! Woohoo for loosing so much weight. I too have dropped a similar amount, and it really does help life and hopefully will help TTC!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Xxenssial! :hi:

I had a postive opk yesterday and today with lots of ovary pain. Dh and I have bded plenty, so hopefully it'll be enough.


----------



## flyingduster

Oooooh good luck mouse chicky!! You've done your best now so heres hoping you get a BFP in a coupe of weeks!


----------



## Dannypop

flyingduster said:


> Haha dannypop, I used to O regularly, I just am one of the lucky ones who doesn't O for a loooooooong time while breastfeeding. And also a lucky one to catch the first O after my first baby, so yeah it seems it's been infrequent, but there has been reason!! Lol. When I was TTC my first, I was temping and tracking every month and it was the fifth month we caught it, so I was Oing normally then.
> 
> I'm only 4dpo now, so at the really boring sorta stage where there aren't even any real symptoms to spot, and if there were they wouldn't mean anything!! Haha. Next week I'll start going bonkers symptom spotting but right now I'm pretty happy forgetting all about it.

Ahhhh I see .. Still, seems like you've got the right bits in the rights places at the right times :haha:

AFM: so annoying when you are 8DPO cause it's more likely to still be too early for anything to be causing symptoms but it is also a weeny bit possible that you have implanted. I've got a runny nose but that probably happens every few weeks I just never need to take notice of it! :dohh:

And still cramping and buzzy boobs. But I remember having buzzy boobs for the first few cycles ttc #3, which I've never had before so I was convinced I was preg. Sat there secretly smug while working and then AF arrived. I thought I would be better at this symptom thing the 3rd time around!

It's my birthday on Saturday so going out with a whole bunch of mates on Sunday for lunch. AF due either Sunday or Monday morning. Am usually clockwork 28 days with AF arriving at 1pm literally!! But now after the blighted ovum I'm not sure what will happen. So will at least be with friends if the witch gets me.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh it's getting closer though now dannypop!!! Here's hoping it's a BFP and no need to be distracted from AF!!! Hehe.

And yes, it's SO likely you'd have a BFN, even if you are pregnant this cycle!! Have you seen the link that gives those stats?? 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/results-by-day-past-ovulation.php
It shows the likelihood of a BFP by dpo. Assuming you are preg!! It has helped me sit on my hands a bit longer and not rush off to test tomorrow morning, cos it's so crazy likely I'd get a bfn and totally waste a test for no reason cos I KNOW it'll be bfn. Lol.

So I'm only 5dpo today, though it is later evening with both kids asleep so it's almost 6dpo now. Lol. I'm still gonna test at 9dpo, as according to that site it's roughly a 50/50 chance it might show up by then so there's a chance, but a negative also doesn't rule me out. So I can head off to camp for the weekend and try to ignore symptoms. Haha. It's Father's Day here on Sunday so it'd be pretty cool to have a BFP though.... Lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So I'm trying not to symptom spot, but i have stabbing pinchy feeling cramps that come and go in waves. I keep going to the restroom to see if there's any blood (it feels like period cramps) but there's nothing. I know it's way too early but i wonder what it could be and have any of you lovely ladies been through this before? Now I'm second guessing my O dates :dohh:


----------



## DJ987

Hello ladies. :hi:

I am currently 2dpo. And already feeling impatient! :dohh: I actually had EWCM on cd10 and that was the only day that I had it. I've still counted cd14 as ov as I don't do opks or temp and with my average cycle length that's where my cycle tracker puts ov. 

If we don't conceive this month we will take a 3 months break to avoid a summer baby.

How is everyone doing? When is everyone planning on testing? I will be 9dpo on my birthday so I may poas!!


----------



## Dannypop

BlueMoonBubba said:


> So I'm trying not to symptom spot, but i have stabbing pinchy feeling cramps that come and go in waves. I keep going to the restroom to see if there's any blood (it feels like period cramps) but there's nothing. I know it's way too early but i wonder what it could be and have any of you lovely ladies been through this before? Now I'm second guessing my O dates :dohh:

If it helps ... I had cramping from O all the way through my 1st trimester with both my boys so that has always been a good sign for me as I normally only start cramping a week before AF is due, certainly not already from 1DPO. 

But then since ttc this 3rd baby I had cramping from 1DPO for 3 cycles and they were all BFN. :dohh: drives me nuts this guessing.

AFM: I am cramping now still at 9DPO (have been since 1DPO) but am also dizzy and breathless easily (I am quite fit so this doesn't happen unless I am working out). 

The biggest sign for me will be when I go to the gym and feel totally unfit and struggle with my workout. The second I am pregnant I am useless at my gym. With my blighted ovum that was probably the biggest sign that something was wrong as I was sailing through my workouts.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Dannypop said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> So I'm trying not to symptom spot, but i have stabbing pinchy feeling cramps that come and go in waves. I keep going to the restroom to see if there's any blood (it feels like period cramps) but there's nothing. I know it's way too early but i wonder what it could be and have any of you lovely ladies been through this before? Now I'm second guessing my O dates :dohh:
> 
> If it helps ... I had cramping from O all the way through my 1st trimester with both my boys so that has always been a good sign for me as I normally only start cramping a week before AF is due, certainly not already from 1DPO.
> 
> But then since ttc this 3rd baby I had cramping from 1DPO for 3 cycles and they were all BFN. :dohh: drives me nuts this guessing.
> 
> AFM: I am cramping now still at 9DPO (have been since 1DPO) but am also dizzy and breathless easily (I am quite fit so this doesn't happen unless I am working out).
> 
> The biggest sign for me will be when I go to the gym and feel totally unfit and struggle with my workout. The second I am pregnant I am useless at my gym. With my blighted ovum that was probably the biggest sign that something was wrong as I was sailing through my workouts.Click to expand...

I've never had cramping after O day and I usually get mild cramps on CD1 of full flow so it's kind of out of the ordinary for me.

hopefully that's a good sign for you and you get your bfp soon, when are you planning on testing?


----------



## Dannypop

Blue it sounds very positive! I am more inclined to take the cramping from 1DPO onwards as an "about to be pregnant" sign rather than a "gearing up to AF" sign. Keep us posted!

I am one of the rare crazy ones who waits till I've missed AF before I test. I am like clockwork so I should already know the answer before I test if AF is a day late. I have literally only POAS 4 times in my life: once before I started actively trying as my cycle was out of whack after coming off the pill, once for each of my boys and then once 2 cycles ago for my blighted ovum.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Dannypop said:


> Blue it sounds very positive! I am more inclined to take the cramping from 1DPO onwards as an "about to be pregnant" sign rather than a "gearing up to AF" sign. Keep us posted!
> 
> I am one of the rare crazy ones who waits till I've missed AF before I test. I am like clockwork so I should already know the answer before I test if AF is a day late. I have literally only POAS 4 times in my life: once before I started actively trying as my cycle was out of whack after coming off the pill, once for each of my boys and then once 2 cycles ago for my blighted ovum.

Wow you have amazing will power! AF for me is clockwork too, every 28th day smack bang in the morning so I would be able to know too but I just can not, not test:haha:

wishing you all the very best can't wait to see that blazing bfp:kiss:


----------



## Catalyst

I ttc july and got bfp august 5th but had mc at august 15th.
So I bought some opks to see this cycle if I ovulate or not.
So they came friday and I couls not not test so I did.. and again saturday both timea I got vvf lines, tad better on saturd. I usualy have long cycle (33-35) and had read about 6 weeks after mc was common. So I didnt think I would have a line today and rhought I was day early.. thought ovulation woulf be betweet cd 18 and 22.. im now on cd 17.
So I look at it after the 5 min and what a surprise! Two good lines! Almost as darl as the other maby just alike. I waited 5 min more and it is as dark.. but I second guess my self so.. here are some pic.. on on my phone so just links:
https://s1376.photobucket.com/user/Un...g.html?filters[user]=145486950&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
https://s1376.photobucket.com/user/Un...g.html?filters[user]=145486950&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
https://s1376.photobucket.com/user/Un...g.html?filters[user]=145486950&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

So first is 10 min after testing nest us of that and the ones from fri and sat and last is 30 min after testing.

So what do you think? Im ovulating? Can I have this nice line and no egg?


----------



## Catalyst

I ttc july and got bfp august 5th but had mc at august 15th.
So I bought some opks to see this cycle if I ovulate or not.
So they came friday and I couls not not test so I did.. and again saturday both timea I got vvf lines, tad better on saturd. I usualy have long cycle (33-35) and had read about 6 weeks after mc was common. So I didnt think I would have a line today and rhought I was day early.. thought ovulation woulf be betweet cd 18 and 22.. im now on cd 17.
So I look at it after the 5 min and what a surprise! Two good lines! Almost as darl as the other maby just alike. I waited 5 min more and it is as dark.. but I second guess my self so.. here are some pic.. on on my phone so just links:
https://s1376.photobucket.com/user/Un...g.html?filters[user]=145486950&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
https://s1376.photobucket.com/user/Un...g.html?filters[user]=145486950&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
https://s1376.photobucket.com/user/Un...g.html?filters[user]=145486950&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

So first is 10 min after testing nest us of that and the ones from fri and sat and last is 30 min after testing.

So what do you think? Im ovulating? Can I have this nice line and no egg?


----------



## mouse_chicky

I may be wrong, but a positive opk means you have an lh surge, which usually accompanies ovulation. It means your body is gearing up to O, but it doesn't necessarily mean you will. The only way to confirm ovulation is to temp and have the temp drop and then back up after O. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## CobynTTmom

Blue- It's been 6 years since the last time I was pregnant, and both of my boys were very welcomed surprises. So, I never got a chance to symptom spot with them. With that being said, we planned #3.... I had absolutely NO symptoms EXCEPT for constant fluctuating cramps from 1DPO until I got my bfp on 11DPO, then my excitement and nerves helped me not pay too much attention. Every other month I "thought" I was preggers, I had crazy symptoms that ended with AF.

Good luck to you, and I hope you get your beautiful BFP soon!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

CobynTTmom said:


> Blue- It's been 6 years since the last time I was pregnant, and both of my boys were very welcomed surprises. So, I never got a chance to symptom spot with them. With that being said, we planned #3.... I had absolutely NO symptoms EXCEPT for constant fluctuating cramps from 1DPO until I got my bfp on 11DPO, then my excitement and nerves helped me not pay too much attention. Every other month I "thought" I was preggers, I had crazy symptoms that ended with AF.
> 
> Good luck to you, and I hope you get your beautiful BFP soon!

Thanks for that, that gives me so much hope since it's something out of the ordinary for me. I love reading similar experiences from other women it helps keep me sane and to not think im losing my mind. Good luck to you too lovely x


----------



## Dannypop

Blue my cramping since 1DPO has been one of the positive signs I'm holding on to out of hope that it will mean a BFP as it has twice for me before!

How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Catalyst

Been patient... well rather patient and time has flown by since the mc and now that I got pos opk, ew cm and ovulation pains I am so anxous to get to the end of tww. hahhaa before wednesday I was thinking when I wanted to test.. and I was like just on AF day.. mabylater... and now I am like "how soon should I try testing?"

bahh it is hard to wait hahaha.. not sure how many cycles of this I will be able to handle.


----------



## Dannypop

Cat I agree how time has flown by. I thought it would be torture after my MC in July to wait till I could POAS but now that I am 3 days away from testing I look back and see it was quick! If AF arrives I will of course be dreading the long wait again though!

I hope you had a strong ovulation and caught the egg! Imagine if we can both move on to first tri boards together and have our girls!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Dannypop said:


> Blue my cramping since 1DPO has been one of the positive signs I'm holding on to out of hope that it will mean a BFP as it has twice for me before!
> 
> How many DPO are you now?

I'm 8DPO today (fertility friend puts me at 8dpo and my other apps put me as 7dpo) I'm still cramping not sure how to explain it but it feels like blunt needles stabbing inside. 

I tested today and i got a faint one on an IC but it looks more like an evap so i wont consider it a bfp until i get one on a frer and digi lol.

when will you start testing?


----------



## Jalanis22

Hi ladies im also on boat ttc #3. We currently NTNP and as of last night i have been having bloating to where you know AF is coming and i wore a pantyliner and as of now its still clean i have nothing but bloat. She will.probably make her way today. It just feels weird cause as soon as i period bloat i get AF right away and i still havent. Today she should make her appearance cause i feel so bloated like when im on AF. Good luck ladies and fx!


----------



## Dannypop

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Dannypop said:
> 
> 
> Blue my cramping since 1DPO has been one of the positive signs I'm holding on to out of hope that it will mean a BFP as it has twice for me before!
> 
> How many DPO are you now?
> 
> I'm 8DPO today (fertility friend puts me at 8dpo and my other apps put me as 7dpo) I'm still cramping not sure how to explain it but it feels like blunt needles stabbing inside.
> 
> I tested today and i got a faint one on an IC but it looks more like an evap so i wont consider it a bfp until i get one on a frer and digi lol.
> 
> when will you start testing?Click to expand...

I just have this feeling that you are preg! The cramps and the CM. same as me! Maybe that faint line is a real line! Keep me posted!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Dannypop said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannypop said:
> 
> 
> Blue my cramping since 1DPO has been one of the positive signs I'm holding on to out of hope that it will mean a BFP as it has twice for me before!
> 
> How many DPO are you now?
> 
> I'm 8DPO today (fertility friend puts me at 8dpo and my other apps put me as 7dpo) I'm still cramping not sure how to explain it but it feels like blunt needles stabbing inside.
> 
> I tested today and i got a faint one on an IC but it looks more like an evap so i wont consider it a bfp until i get one on a frer and digi lol.
> 
> when will you start testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I just have this feeling that you are preg! The cramps and the CM. same as me! Maybe that faint line is a real line! Keep me posted!Click to expand...

I hope we both are:hugs: i'll certainly keep you updated i cant wait to see what tomorrow brings. I'm dreaming about it everyday i even dreamt i had quints :wacko: lol

Keep me updated on your journey too, would love to buddy up:flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Jalanis22! :hi:

BlueMoonBubba, it sounds like you're working on a BFP there! ;)

I'm 6dpo today. Usually on 7dpo, I have weird, crampy feelings if AF is going to come a week later, so here's hoping I don't have that tomorrow.


----------



## Catalyst

Dannypop said:


> Cat I agree how time has flown by. I thought it would be torture after my MC in July to wait till I could POAS but now that I am 3 days away from testing I look back and see it was quick! If AF arrives I will of course be dreading the long wait again though!
> 
> I hope you had a strong ovulation and caught the egg! Imagine if we can both move on to first tri boards together and have our girls!!

That would be amazing :)
It feels fast when looking back but slow when looking forward


----------



## Dannypop

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Dannypop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannypop said:
> 
> 
> Blue my cramping since 1DPO has been one of the positive signs I'm holding on to out of hope that it will mean a BFP as it has twice for me before!
> 
> How many DPO are you now?
> 
> I'm 8DPO today (fertility friend puts me at 8dpo and my other apps put me as 7dpo) I'm still cramping not sure how to explain it but it feels like blunt needles stabbing inside.
> 
> I tested today and i got a faint one on an IC but it looks more like an evap so i wont consider it a bfp until i get one on a frer and digi lol.
> 
> when will you start testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I just have this feeling that you are preg! The cramps and the CM. same as me! Maybe that faint line is a real line! Keep me posted!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope we both are:hugs: i'll certainly keep you updated i cant wait to see what tomorrow brings. I'm dreaming about it everyday i even dreamt i had quints :wacko: lol
> 
> Keep me updated on your journey too, would love to buddy up:flower:Click to expand...

Consider us buddied! Even if we don't get our BFP this month we should then be on the same cycle together next month :)

Yup my dream last night about my positive test was so real!! But these cramps are convincing me one minute that I'm definitely preg and the next minute that they are really AF pains. I do start cramping like a week before AF but this has been since 1DPO rrrrrrrrrg!


----------



## Jalanis22

I also feel like that dannypop since last night! I got bloated and just the weird feeling you get when AF arrives but i still havent gotten it and i still feel bloated wearing a panty liner. This month was ntnp so im not even sure of my luteal phase or my dpo. If i feel like this later today still i might run to store for a test.


----------



## Catalyst

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Dannypop said:
> 
> 
> I tested today and i got a faint one on an IC but it looks more like an evap so i wont consider it a bfp until i get one on a frer and digi lol.
> 
> when will you start testing?
> 
> 
> Yup my dream last night about my positive test was so real!! But these cramps are convincing me one minute that I'm definitely preg and the next minute that they are really AF pains. I do start cramping like a week before AF but this has been since 1DPO rrrrrrrrrg!Click to expand...

Bluemoon - It sounds promising having faint line, even if it is vvvvf at this point. Hopefully you get a strong :bfp: soon!

Danny - I had a dream about geting bfp near the day that AF should arrive when i was pg with my younger son. It was so vivid that I tested the next morning and got real bfp.. faint since it was bit early but still :D
Hopefully this is just a good sign and both of you are pg.. with me following close behind!! :D


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies, just popping in to check on you guys, how is everyone?:flower: 

Welcome to the new ladies, this group is amazing! you guys will love it here:flow:<3


----------



## Jalanis22

I caved in a test and bfn but im so confused i feel like if i am literally on with AF. I feel bloated and when i walk i feel like gushes and then i go to the rr and its nothing! She will.probably show up late im guessing.


----------



## Dannypop

Aw Jalanis I feel your pain! I woke up this morning and wanted to cry -first thing I noticed was that full dull strong cramping that is very persistent just before I start bleeding. AF only due tomorrow for me and I will only test on Tuesday if she is a no-show but I am convinced she is coming. My pregnancy cramps feel similar to AF but never exactly like they felt this morning. This morning was AF to a T. 

But when I was preg 2 cycles ago I had that gushing wet feeling every time I moved and I would race to the loo to check. Nothing. Got my BFP the next day but sadly was a MC a few weeks later but for you that sounds very encouraging!!!


----------



## Catalyst

I think you have strong willpower! Af due tomorrow and not tested!! That is amazing hahaha. Im not sure I could wait. I want to wait at least the day AF should Arrive but I am already wondering if I should try testing 11 dpo!! :)


----------



## Jalanis22

And i have no clue when AF is due because we ntnp this month so i havent taken a note as where my ovulation days where or anything. I already ordered some ICs online so i will wait for those in the mean time. Good luck!


----------



## BritLynn85

I'm new here & ttc #3 as well, would love to join this group! Baby Dust to All


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi BritLynn85! :hi: Welcome to our little group!


----------



## mommatoB

Hey ladies! I would like to join u all here! I will be ttc my #3 within a couple months once my period is regulated again :)


----------



## Dannypop

Hi Momma and Brit! Yay and welcome. 

Cat can you believe that I still haven't tested!?? 

Jalanis what's the latest??? If AF does eventually get you then at least you can start tracking your cycle properly for next time. It still sucks even when ntnp but it's better than being full on into your actively ttc journey so hugs till you know what's happening. 

I will buy a test today and test tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## Catalyst

Danny! Wooow ironwill you have :) was hoping to wake up to bfp news from you &#128517; excited to see what tomorrow brings for you :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks dannypop! Afm still no AF. The ntnp method has been going on for 2 yrs so i know im not getting preggo cause i never get pregnant like that unless im ttc. But hopefully new cycle starts soon so i can start tracking the days and actively ttc already! Ics are on the way so im eventually getting ready for these testing months ttc. Cant wait to see your tests! 

Hi new ladies welcome to the thread!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome MommatoB! :hi:

:bfn: for me on 9dpo. On to cycle 6 of clomid.


----------



## Dannypop

:bfp::yipee:

Now for the blood tests to confirm that my levels are all doing the right things. Waiting for doc to call me as to when I need to go for the tests.

Mouse it's still eeeeeeearly! Ha ha says me who waits practically till my baby's head is crowning before I test!

Jalanis jump right into the official ttc :happydance: it's time!


----------



## mel102

It's still early mouse don't give up yet 

Congrats Dannypop


----------



## Jalanis22

Dannypop said:


> :bfp::yipee:
> 
> Now for the blood tests to confirm that my levels are all doing the right things. Waiting for doc to call me as to when I need to go for the tests.
> 
> Mouse it's still eeeeeeearly! Ha ha says me who waits practically till my baby's head is crowning before I test!
> 
> Jalanis jump right into the official ttc :happydance: it's time!

Last night we actually dtd but like i said i dont even know where im at in my cycle so i doubt i will conceive this cycle.


Update : AF got here already which im not mad about because we werent fully ttc. So this means cycle #1 for me and will actually get to BD when i ovulate hopefully this is our month girls!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Big congrats Dannypop! :happydance: :headspin: :yipee:


----------



## Dannypop

Awesome Jalanis, now you can start ... yay!


----------



## Jalanis22

Dannypop said:


> Awesome Jalanis, now you can start ... yay!

And congrats! I saw your bfp emoji!


----------



## Abii

Congratulations Dannypop:flow:


----------



## Catalyst

Since I have 10 pg strips.. and the plan was to use them I have decited that Im going to test tomorrow at 8dpo.. then 10 dpo and again 12dpo.... if no line by then then I will wait till AF arrives.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sounds like a plan Catalyst.

I'm still :bfn: at 11dpo. I know there's still a chance, but I'm pretty resigned. 

I've actually been thinking about considering invitro or domestic adoption. Originally, we weren't going to go past clomid, but I really think I want a third child.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

14dpo no Af temps still high whats the deal???!


----------



## Dannypop

Mouse you definitely have the calling for a 3rd so I say go for it with all your might so that you know you tried everything possible. 

Bluemoon your wait is killing me! I am desperate to know what's going on! Thinking of you


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Dannypop said:


> Mouse you definitely have the calling for a 3rd so I say go for it with all your might so that you know you tried everything possible.
> 
> Bluemoon your wait is killing me! I am desperate to know what's going on! Thinking of you

if only i knew, at this point i just want af to be here im sick of seeing bfns:cry:


----------



## Catalyst

Nothing on todaya test.. it is early.. going to try again on sunday at 10dpo.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

the witch got me, good luck to all x


----------



## Catalyst

Aww Im sorry blue :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Catalyst said:


> Aww Im sorry blue :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry the witch got ya BlueMoonBubba. :hugs: Onward and upward.

Technically I have 1 last cycle of clomid out of the original 6 planned. Then, if I want, I can ask my doctor for 3 more rounds. But I've been thinking about calling her tomorrow and asking her if I can have femara instead. I know the drugs are similar, but I've conceive before with femara. 
Regardless, after we're done with the fertility drugs, dh and I don't want to go further with fertility treatments. At that point, we'll begin the adoption process. I'm feeling very hopeful about the journey ahead. :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hope everyone is doing well. 

AF is slowing down for me. Now I just have to wait patiently for o time. :)


----------



## Catalyst

Im good. Cd 4 and AF is slowing down like with you. If similar to last cycle then 12 to 14 daya to O day.


----------



## Montana

Hi Ladies, I would love to join your group. I have two boys (which I've seen a few other on here do as well- awesome!) ages 3.5 and 1.5 and we are trying for a third. I would actually really love three boys. I'm crazy, I know. I have PCOS and struggled to get pregnant with my first and second (we started trying immediately after our boys were born which is why they aren't very far apart). Well surprise, surprise... I'm having trouble again. Started try for #3 in Feb. 2014 and have had no luck thus far. I have an appointment with a fertility specialist tomorrow morning. Wish me luck! 
And congrats to dannypop on the BFP!!! Don't be so greedy and pass that baby dust. ;)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Montana! :hi: Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## Dannypop

Hi Montana! I also have 2 DSs ages almost 3 and almost 6. If I have another boy who is anything like either of them I will be the luckiest mom!! I just wish I didn't have this aching need for a daughter. You are so lucky to feel like you do. 

I wanted 2 boys first. Loved the idea of brothers and have never been into girlie things, but it would be so amazing to have a bond with a daughter like I have with my mom. I think I am actually more worried about all those well-meaning "aunties" who are so patronizingly upset for you if you tell them you're having a 3rd boy. "Weren't you trying/hoping for a girl!?" That's what drives me nuts. So silly I know!


----------



## Catalyst

Hello Montana :) 2 boys mom here. Hope you get pg soon :)


----------



## mel102

Good luck this cycle ladies xx


----------



## Catalyst

Thank you Mel :)
Not that positive though. Figured out yesterday that my O day will probably be when DH will be out of town. Not often that you wish it is late!
We will see..


----------



## Abii

Good luck ladies! rooting for you guys<3


----------



## mouse_chicky

CD 13 for me here. I'm already getting some ovary pain, so I think ovulation will be any day now, which is very early for me. I'm hoping this difference with the femara means it'll work this time. Here's hoping.


----------



## Dannypop

Sounds promising Mouse! Fx for you!!!


----------



## vaniilla

Hello can I join?

TTC/NTNP no3 here too :wave:


----------



## Catalyst

Welcome Vaniilla :)
How are you doing?


----------



## Tasha S.

I'm thinking of all you ladies!! 

Catalyst: Shucks for your DH being out of town around intended O! :wacko: I hope your cycle readjusts!! :flower:

Mouse: How many more cycles before you start looking into adoption?! That's so special. I'd love to do that one day! Are you planning on adopting locally if you come to that?? I'm excited for whatever your future holds! :D 

Welcome to the new ladies!

I hope our pregnant ladies are doing well!

I'm 34&4 and on bedrest for cervical ripening (50% effaced, and starting to dilate). I had false labour yesterday--it scared me so much! I'm doing a lot better today--no regular contractions like yesterday. I'm SOOO relieved. From my research, babies are a lot healthier when born at 35 weeks compared to 34. I'm hoping and praying to reach at least 36 weeks--37 would be even better!


----------



## mel102

Catalyst how many days off do you think you will be with your oh out of town?? Fingers crossed you ovulate that little bit earlier this time before he leaves

Mouse good luck with the femara this cycle 

Tasha I cant believe you are near the end of your pregnancy!!! My nephew was born 6 weeks early they tried to slow down the labour but he just wanted to be here and he was absolutely fine. hopefully your little one will stay in there a little bit longer. Make sure and keep us all updated x


----------



## Catalyst

Mel102 - I have talked about this trip more with my husband and we thought it was the whole weekend but he recons he wont be longer than a day so we should not miss it. 
Also, I have been feeling like ovulation is near and even if I was going to start using OPK I used one this evening. There was afaint line, not so faint but not pos. But there was something odd.. after the 10 min the faint line got weird. part of it is faint and part is dark!
https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/20160926_204150_zpsmncquf1l.jpg

Not sure what to make of it. But I think I can asume that my O is not far :)


----------



## mel102

Opks always confused me but that does look like your getting close. Great news that your oh is only gone one night fingers crossed for you x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Catalyst, it looks like O not's very far off for you! Mine kind of faked me out. I'm getting close, but it's likely a few more days away. Oh well.

Tasha, so excited for you getting so close to the end of your pregnancy! But I hope you can keep the bean cooking for a while longer. I have 3 cycles of femara and possibly one round of IUI before we think about adoption. Thanks for asking!

Vaniila! Welcome! :hi: Ladies, vaniila and I go way back to a little group called Autumn Acorns back in 2011. :) Hopefully, the girls in this group will be just as close.


----------



## Katy78

Hi. I would very much like to join you ladies if I may :flower:.

Congrats on all the BFPs in this thread so far!

A bit about me. I'm 38, I have two boys aged 3.5 and 1.5, currently in my 4th cycle ttc our third (swaying for a girl). I had (have) endometriosis and high FSH and it took us two years to conceive our first. One round of clomid did the trick. I got pregnant on clomid again right after I stopped breastfeeding, lost that one and conceived our second boy before even getting post m/c AF.
We're ttc casually now, we already have two kids who are our miracles so we're happy but the desire for one more is strong. I'm using OPKs just to be sure when I O (and expect AF). I'm not a POAS addict, I usually wait for AF as I know when it's due.

Looking forward to chatting with you, hopefully getting a BFP together soon.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Katy78! :hi: I hope you get your :pink:!


3dpo for me. I'm already starting to have some cramps, which is unusual for me. Usually I don't get cramps until 7dpo. Not getting my hopes up that this means anything though.


----------



## Katy78

I usually get cramps around 6 dpo myself. I get this heavy/dull/full pressure in my uterus and I'm always pretty sure AF would come. But I still hope otherwise every time.
This time I didn't get this, I got some twinges instead. Since 3 dpo, like yourself. I'm not getting my hopes up though either.


----------



## vaniilla

mouse_chicky said:


> Welcome Katy78! :hi: I hope you get your :pink:!
> 
> 
> 3dpo for me. I'm already starting to have some cramps, which is unusual for me. Usually I don't get cramps until 7dpo. Not getting my hopes up that this means anything though.

I hope it's a good sign for you! :dust:


----------



## Aimeewaymee

Hi there all!

So we are TTC #3 too! :) I'm hoping that something is happening as yesterday i felt like i had period cramps on the left side of my lower torso, i've also been experiencing for the last 2 or 3 days loose bowels (i know, sorry TMI) this is what i have experienced with both of my pregnancies previous at the start of them. I've gotten sciatica really early on too around about 8 weeks in my bottom!

Thinking of getting some ovulation and pregnancy testing sticks to put in my drawer as to be honest i wasn't too worried about getting pregnant until next year but the more my OH is fantasising about it the more I am starting to obsess over the thought of having another child. 

Hope you all get your BFP's soon! 
Lucky thoughts and sticky beans. xoxo


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi Aimeewaymee! :hi: Welcome to our group.


----------



## Aimeewaymee

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi Aimeewaymee! :hi: Welcome to our group.

Thank you! Hope you are well! x


----------



## mouse_chicky

7dpo for me here. Going to test in 2 days. 

Hope everyone is well. :) :flower:


----------



## Katy78

Good luck mouse_chicky!

New round for me. Was thinking about testing this morning but AF beat me to it. Better luck next time.


----------



## Catalyst

Just wanted to say welcome to the newcomers and good luck to all! :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:bfn: on 9 dpo. Starting to feel the mood swings of PMS. Lovely.

I'm not out yet though. ;)


----------



## vaniilla

sending baby dust your way m_chick :dust::dust:



CD1 for me as the nasty witch showed up :wine:


----------



## Catalyst

Im sorry Vaniilla. Hope next month is your month.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I'm TTC #3. I have a 4 year old little boy, and a 2 year old little girl. This will probably be our last baby. I'm excited to complete my family. I just got off birth control so I hope to get pregnant soon! <3 If I get pregnant this cycle I would be due the beginning of July. Fingers crossed for all you ladies!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome KittyKat2010! :hi: I hope your journey to #3 is a short one. 

12 dpo now and :bfn: for me. I'm fine and ready to move on.


----------



## vaniilla

mouse_chicky said:


> Welcome KittyKat2010! :hi: I hope your journey to #3 is a short one.
> 
> 12 dpo now and :bfn: for me. I'm fine and ready to move on.

I'm sorry to hear about the bfn :hugs:


----------



## Shell682

Dh and I are trying for my #3, but his #1. I have 2 from a previous relationship. This is our 3rd month, but we are not going all out trying until January. He has promised me that if it hasn't happened by then, we can start using pre-seed, opk and temping (whatever we need to do). :happydance: I'm fully ready now to go all in with ttc, but must keep calm until then I guess. haha! Currently I am on cd26 of a 28 day cycle. I thought for sure this was my month until today honestly. Tmi, but my cervix had been so high, soft and closed for over a week! Then today I noticed it had dropped low and opened a little. :growlmad: So....I guess I am waiting for af to show up this week now. If it doesn't, I'll be testing on Friday. Oh! The only thing that has me confused is I did have light pink spotting for about 2 hours last Monday morning. I assumed that was implantation, otherwise not much for other symptoms besides sore throat/cold/flu feeling, low cramps off and on, tired, and the last couple days got really nauseous. Fx! Baby dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## Catalyst

You aint out til the Af shows!! :) sounds pos to me so I would be hopeful.

I am not hopeful. This month has been spotting, both of us sick, many days of dark lines on opk and hard to tell if any was pos, DH was a way short while and I had ovulation like signs week after all the dark opk lines (but I was out so could not test then). I often have 31 day cycle, last one was. The dark lines wete ariund the time ovulatuon for that kind of cycle so today I shoumf have AF. Noshow at the moment. Usaly I wake up and go to the loo and see it when I wipe ( sorry tmi). I will test today but not optimistic. Have had one cycle now and then that os 36 days .. that would fit ib with the ovulatio signs... I dont know. I kind of wish I could just start over and not feel so unsure of what is happening in my body.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Shell! :hi:

AF started yesterday for me. On to cycle 2 of Femara.


----------



## Catalyst

Well.. I think I might have goten my :bfp: 
https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/20161019_181712_zpslszdznxx.jpg?t=1476815546

Im so scared!! I had mc in august 10 days after geting positive.. lines got darker for few days, I stopped testing and then it started to bleed. 

I dont know how far along I am.


----------



## vaniilla

Catalyst said:


> Well.. I think I might have goten my :bfp:
> https://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/Unicornthis26/Mobile%20Uploads/20161019_181712_zpslszdznxx.jpg?t=1476815546
> 
> Im so scared!! I had mc in august 10 days after geting positive.. lines got darker for few days, I stopped testing and then it started to bleed.
> 
> I dont know how far along I am.

That's fantastic! huge congrats! :dance::dance::dance: stay positive!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Big congrats Catalyst! :happydance: :dance: :headspin: Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way!


----------



## Katy78

Looks awasome Catalyst!
I hope this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## Catalyst

Thanks girls! Im so scared it will end like in august.


----------



## Tasha S.

Huge congrats, Catalyst! :wohoo: I understand. In my experience, the anxiety never quite leaves after experiencing a loss. Just remember that there are always more chances of a good outcome than a bad outcome! :flower: I hope you'll be able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy!

I'm thinking of all of you ladies!!!!

I've made it to full term, and then some! YAY! I'm 1.5cm dilated and 70% effaced. I'm feeling ready!


----------



## Catalyst

Tasha :) good luck on the last few days :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wow, Tasha! You could go anytime! So exciting!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

congratulations Catalyst <3


----------



## Aimeewaymee

Well, i'm currently on cycle day 43, negatives and just waiting for AF now :( Never thought my cycles were this long! 

Congratulations Catalyst! So excited for you, stay positive. x


----------



## mel102

Great line catalyst congratulations :happydance:

Wow Tasha how exciting your little one could be here anytime good luck and keep us posted


----------



## KitteyKat2010

AF arrived October 23rd...onto our 2nd cycle.


----------



## Catalyst

Sorry Kitteykat


----------



## vaniilla

KitteyKat2010 said:


> AF arrived October 23rd...onto our 2nd cycle.

:hugs: I'm sorry the horrible witch showed.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry to hear that kittykat! :hugs:

Boring part in the cycle for me: CD12. O won't be until next weekend. In the meantime, :wine: :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Surprise + opk this afternoon at CD14! No wonder I've been feeling little pinches and have been so moody. :haha:


----------



## glovities

TTC #3 for 5th month. anyone testing around nov 19?


----------



## vaniilla

mouse_chicky said:


> Surprise + opk this afternoon at CD14! No wonder I've been feeling little pinches and have been so moody. :haha:

:dust::dust: I hope you catch this month!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I'm supposed to ovulate this weekend. I will be testing around the 20th. Depending on when I get my +OPK...I would say within a day or two :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo Nov 03, 6 20 03 AM.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vaniilla

Kittey - that's great progression! fingers crossed you catch this month :dust:



I wish I had a home testing kit, I'd love to know if I'm ovulating, it's too stressful worrying about a potential TWW when I'm probably waiting for nothing!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck this month glovities! I'll probably start testing next Tuesday.

Although, the next several days, have been maybe positive. I hope it's not like that one month with clomid where I had a week of positive opk, never knowing when I actually o'ed. So, just to be on the safe side, we'll bd every other day for a while.

I hope you catch the egg this weekend, kittykat.

Vanilla, I think if I didn't have wondfo opks, I'd go nuts. :haha:


----------



## glovities

im sure it will


----------



## vaniilla

mouse_chicky said:


> Good luck this month glovities! I'll probably start testing next Tuesday.
> 
> Although, the next several days, have been maybe positive. I hope it's not like that one month with clomid where I had a week of positive opk, never knowing when I actually o'ed. So, just to be on the safe side, we'll bd every other day for a while.
> 
> I hope you catch the egg this weekend, kittykat.
> 
> Vanilla, I think if I didn't have wondfo opks, I'd go nuts. :haha:

I have loads of OPK's but my consultant told me ages ago that they're not accurate at all for me :nope: 

every other day or 3 days is the best way to go I think :dust:


----------



## glovities

I just got a dark OPK. I'd say it's almost as dark as the control line, which leads me to believe that it will be as dark in just a few hours so.... game on! lol


----------



## mel102

Good luck this cycle ladies I have my fingers crossed for you all. 

Tasha Any sign of your little man yet? X


----------



## mouse_chicky

10 dpo, :bfn: Ready for my last cycle of ttc.


----------



## Catalyst

Why is it your last?


----------



## vaniilla

mouse_chicky said:


> 10 dpo, :bfn: Ready for my last cycle of ttc.

:hugs: I'm really sorry to hear it's your last month.




AFM - I'm 99% sure I'm not ovulating as usual, seems the docs were right for a change! I don't think I can consider myself 'ttc' anymore when I'm infertile. I wish you ladies all the best and hope you don't have to wait too long for your :bfp: :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Vanilla, enjoy your babies! You'll be fertile soon enough! ;)

Catalyst, this is my last cycle of femara, and we've decided not to do IUI because of cost. I have not decided yet if want to schedule a tubal ligation or just get on the pill for a while, but considering it's been almost 2 years off and on trying, I think it's time to stop.
Although I'm sad, there is a since of relief and resolution.
It's possible if I don't get my tubes tied, we'll considering adoption or even trying again 2 or 3 years down the road. All in all, I've learned to trust in God's will and his timing.
At the end of this cycle, unless I'm miraculously pregnant, I would l would like to hand off the initial post of this thread to someone else, so they can keep up with the list of bfps. Does anyone know how to do that?


----------



## Catalyst

I sad to see that you are stopping after this month. I cant imagine how hard it is to ttc for this long. Hope you get your bfp this month!!

Not sure if I told you that I got bfp the 19th of october. Had a early scan on wednesday.. put me back by a week but we saw two heartbeats!!! So baby #3 and #4 is on the way! Pritty shocked about this!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi girls!

I had a beautiful baby boy on November 3rd at exactly 40 weeks! The birth went wonderfully: 8 hours from start to finish. :flower:

I'm thinking of you all! I hope there are BFPs in the near future for each one of you! :kiss:


----------



## mel102

I really hope things work out for you mouse maybe a lil break will help 

Wow twins catalyst congratulations 

Congratulations on your little boy Tasha its fantastic that you made it to full term and your little man is now here x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats on your baby boy Tasha! :happydance::crib:

Wow, Catalyst! Twins!:oneofeach: That's awesome! :headspin:


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations on your baby boy Tasha :)


----------



## Tasha S.

WOW Catalyst! Twins! (I missed the last page when I wrote my last post, so I hadn't seen yours!) How are you feeling?? Nervous? Over the moon? I had really wanted twins before I had one child, now I think I would be super excited about twins, but super nervous too! I hope you will have lots of help! :kiss:

I'm a twin! :winkwink: Do you know if you have fraternal twins or identical twins?


----------



## jessicasmum

I've just carried on stalking this thread and not posting. 

Congratulations tasha on your baby boy :D

Wow twins catalyst! Congratulations!!

I'll have everything crossed for this cycle for you mouse :hugs:

Good luck everyone else ttc!

I have less than 6 weeks until I'm due, but will have a max of 6 and half weeks left until I get to meet my little man as I'm only allowed to go to 41 weeks. It's gone by so fast!


----------



## Catalyst

Tasha S. said:


> WOW Catalyst! Twins! (I missed the last page when I wrote my last post, so I hadn't seen yours!) How are you feeling?? Nervous? Over the moon? I had really wanted twins before I had one child, now I think I would be super excited about twins, but super nervous too! I hope you will have lots of help! :kiss:
> 
> I'm a twin! :winkwink: Do you know if you have fraternal twins or identical twins?

We just wanted one haha. I have always been in the early scan thinking to myself "pleas just one please just one" cause even if I think they are adorable and ppl are lucky to have twins I just felt I could not handle two at a time. So I was thinking that when she was looking and first when she said there was something there that had started but wasnt I thought "wow I dodged a bullet" but then she said there is a heartbeat.. and I swear I think I fell in love just by seeing that flicker! haha Now we are both thinking OMG and what are we going to do and how are we going to do it, scared, excited but happy. 
Nausea kicked in about a week ago and is kicking me in the butt right now. Not only in the morning, it is almost constant, most during mornings and evenings. 
Ohh and it looks like fraternal, she thought it looked like it ovulated two eggs, something about the placenta. But that she would see it better later. Wanted to have me back in about 3 weeks and do a second scan to confirm it all and geting better measurements. So only about two weeks to go untill that scan :)



jessicasmum said:


> I've just carried on stalking this thread and not posting.
> 
> Congratulations tasha on your baby boy :D
> 
> Wow twins catalyst! Congratulations!!
> 
> I'll have everything crossed for this cycle for you mouse :hugs:
> 
> Good luck everyone else ttc!
> 
> I have less than 6 weeks until I'm due, but will have a max of 6 and half weeks left until I get to meet my little man as I'm only allowed to go to 41 weeks. It's gone by so fast!

Good luck on the last phase of the pregnancy :) hope you will have a good delivery :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you Catalyst :) Are you announcing to people yet or waiting to surprise?


----------



## Catalyst

jessicasmum said:


> Thank you Catalyst :) Are you announcing to people yet or waiting to surprise?

We have told our parents. And I have let it slip to two friends bur no one els. Waiting til after 12 week scan. Goung to tell our siblings and grandparents after we tell our sons. Then ppl will just find out. Might put somwthing on fb when we have our gender scan.


----------



## jessicasmum

Catalyst said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Catalyst :) Are you announcing to people yet or waiting to surprise?
> 
> We have told our parents. And I have let it slip to two friends bur no one els. Waiting til after 12 week scan. Goung to tell our siblings and grandparents after we tell our sons. Then ppl will just find out. Might put somwthing on fb when we have our gender scan.Click to expand...

We told everyone straight away with our daughters but this time no one knew until we surprised them with dating scan photo at 13 weeks, was hard work especially with eldest daughter. Awww do you think your son's will be pleased?


----------



## Catalyst

The younger one will but not sure about the older haha :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hope everyone is doing well. AF started on Wednesday for me, but I dumbed around and forget to get my prescription for Femara filled. So, I guess this is an off month. Then the last true cycle of ttc for a while. 

I can't believe Christmas is so close!:xmas9::xmas6: I've been doing some massive online shopping lately. :haha:

Tis the season!


----------



## Montana

Tasha- congrats on your little bundle! 

Catalyst- CONGRATS!!! I'm the same, I have never hoped for twins. But I'm sure if it happened, I would be elated. Twin mothers somehow survive. ;) What fertility treatments were you on? Were you monitored?

As for me, I'm back. Sorry I introduced myself and then went cold. I ended up having to get all this testing done and then wait for AF before I started my fertility treatments. I'm currently on day CD4, taking Gonal F injectables. I will have my first ultrasound to check follicle growth on Tuesday. I am definitely feeling my ovaries working, especially a couple of hours after I inject. How is everyone doing? anyone testing soon???

Mouse_chicky- I hope you get pregnant next cycle. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Catalyst

Montana - I havent had any fertility treatment. Just all natural after short ttc. I will get more scans and maby checkups with the midwife than if there is just one. Got early scan and it put me at 5 weeks november 9th and then I have another to check if everything is ok the 28th. Then I will know more.


----------



## Montana

That is so exciting! Maybe one of the two will be a girl. ;)


----------



## Catalyst

We sure are hoping :) we have two boys so it would be lovely to have a girl :)


----------



## Montana

Yes, I remember you saying that. I have two boys as well. I have always felt I would have only boys, but I wouldn't hate the idea of a little girl. ;) Make sure to update us!


----------



## Catalyst

I will :) next scan on monday! only 5 days!


----------



## Montana

Yay!


----------



## mouse_chicky

How did your scan go Catalyst?


----------



## Catalyst

It went well :) still two beating hearts. Grown alot too :)
Next scan is i 19 days! Then they will check for downs and such.


----------



## Montana

So great to hear Catalyst! Will you be announcing to family soon??? I'm so excited for you! Two beautiful blessings! 

As for me, I am 5 day last trigger and started progesterone tablets this morning. Have to do this stuff twice a day...


----------



## Catalyst

In the early scan when we got the news thwt they were two I called in shock to my mum cried and laughed... first my mum thought something bad had happened cause of the crying but was so happy and stunned about the news. She was at work do I could bot talk to both my parents so next I called him. He was at home and blurted the newa to my brother and since my other brother also still lives at home they didnt think it fair for him to not know. They didnt tell me right away though haha
The next scan was few days after my BIL had a 8 hour brain surgery to remove some growth. We had talked about leting him know before but thought he would have enaugh on his mind so did right after the scan. Told my sistersinlaw too the same day. So closest know. We will tell our sons in 13 days (after the 12 week scan) and our grandparents and other relatives over xmas :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hope the trigger and progesterone work for you, Montana! :hugs:


----------



## Looneylou

Hi ladies :) been ttc for 2 years..currently in my tww and going crazy! This last year the dh and I decided to do what everyone recommended and "stop trying". Didn't work out to well for us (obviously lol) so here we are, back to tracking dates and so on. Wanting this next week and a half to fly and praying I finally get my BFP! Fx please XOXOXO


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome, Looneylou! :hi: I feel your pain with ttc for a long time. I hope this month is your month! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Catalyst

Good luck loonelou!! :dust:


----------



## DJ987

I haven't posted for a while!

Congrats Catalyst on your twinnies! Amazing. 

We are in the 2WW. I think I am 2 or 3 dpo. I want to poas already!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck DJ! :dust: The TWW is the worst.


----------



## DJ987

Thank you. :flower:


----------



## Montana

Hi Looney! How many dpo are you? Have you seen your doctor about this problem? I have PCOS and am on injectable medications to help me ovulate. Hoping you get you BFP this month!


----------



## Montana

Hey DJ. The tww is no fun.... feels like an eternity really. 

I am 9dpo. I have felt nauseous throughout the day so I decided to test tonight. I got a faint line on the internet cheapies I bought. I'm not saying it's positive just yet. Going to test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## DJ987

Oooooh Montana that sounds promising! Fingers crossed it's the start of your bfp. 

I am 3 or 4 dpo I think. Got some mild cramping in my back. I don't temp or use opks though so really I'm not sure when I ov, I just go by cycle length!


----------



## Montana

DJ- when I did ovulate, I could tell just by all the EWCM I had! I had to start doing OPK's though because my doctor said I shouldn't be going off of just that.


----------



## DJ987

Yeh I had loads of ewcm on cd13 and I usually only get it for a day. Since I stopped breastfeeding my cycles range between 24 and 31 days so goodness knows what is going on! The average is 26 which is what they were religiously before I had babies.


----------



## Catalyst

Good luck DJ

Montana that might be your bfp ;)
Hope you get a line in the morning :)


----------



## Montana

Ok, tested again this morning and there is a second line again, this time a little darker! I'm hoping this is it. Will test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## mouse_chicky

So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Catalyst

Congratulations Montana :)


----------



## Looneylou

Thanks ladies! &#129303;

Montana, I believe I am 7 dpo or more..I did not use ovulation tests this month so I can't pinpoint it. I have had a ultrasound for them to check and see if everything looked normal when we first started. I don't remember everything they tested...all I remember is they said I was healthy and good to go. I should have wrote everything down, but it was before I knew there was anything to be worried about. If I don't get my BFP this month my husband and I are both getting checked. I will definitely have my fx for you to get your BFP also! :)

I'm trying not to read into "symptoms", but it's hard! I've been up through the night since Friday with weird and vivid dreams and having a hard time sleeping through the whole night. I've also been having thick & creamy cm (TMI I apologize) for 3 days. I also had soreness in my lower back, bottom, hips, thighs for three days at the end of last week like I had been doing squats, but idk what that could be. I've been sad too, but AF is due Saturday and I'm dreading it, so that may be why. :,( I want this week to be over already!!


----------



## Looneylou

Oh wow, I didn't realize there was another page to the thread lol. I'm sorry ladies. Congrats Montana!!! I hope this is it for you!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hello :wave: ladies may I jump on this thread!? I'm back.....I first came here in 2008....it's been a while but we are now TTC #3 and it would be great to have that support again!! Somewhere to discuss hopes and fears :wacko: I have a 7yo DD and a 4yo DS! Hope everyone is well and has a good day!!


----------



## DJ987

:happydance: congratulations Montana!! Definitely sounds like a :bfp:

Hi Jai Jai! :hi:


----------



## Jai_Jai

DJ987 said:


> :happydance: congratulations Montana!! Definitely sounds like a :bfp:
> 
> Hi Jai Jai! :hi:

:hi: DJ!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Jai Jai! :hi: Good luck on your ttc #3 journey.

Update, Montana? I want to put you on the BFP VIP list on the first post, but I won't until you call it officially positive. Waiting . . . :coffee: :haha:


----------



## Montana

How are you feeling looneylou? Still no AF? Hopefully you get your BFP! I think we all can relate to obsessing over possible pregnancy symptoms. I was super busy towards the end of my tww, so that luckily distracted me... somewhat. ;)

Welcome Jai! A girl and a boy, how nice! I bet they will be good helpers when you have another. I'm trying to think positive in thinking that it WILL happen! Did you have trouble conceiving?

Thank you everyone! I tested again and definitely a BFP! I can't believe it. I had my beta done this morning... still no results yet. Progesterone is 37.7 (for some reason I got those results, but not HCG yet) so I'm hoping that's good. We'll see!


----------



## DJ987

I am now 8/9 dpo. I was sick yesterday morning and then felt fine. :wacko: I guess it could be a coincidence though as there are a lot of bugs going around and it is very early. 

Congratulations Montana how exciting! :happydance:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Montana

Just a quick update. Got my beta back and it's 111. Woo!


----------



## mrswichman

Hii!! Wondering if I can join?? Mom to two boys, Chris who is 4 and Elijah who is 10 months old. Me and OH just started ttc baby #3, we decided we wanted the third closer in age.
Test day December 25th!!
Symptoms: Sore Tatas, Weird tastes, smells, and now nausea...

How are other ladies doing?


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies congratulations to all that recently got their :bfp: and good luck to all who are ttc :dust:

Just a quick update about myself: my beautiful baby boy arrived by elective c-section at 39 weeks on 15/12/2016, 11:06 am, 9Ibs 8 and half (exactly the same weight DD2 was), we named him Leo George :cloud9:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome mrswichman! :hi: I hope you get your bfp soon!

Big congrats Montana! :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: It's official!

Congratulations jessicasmum on your new baby boy! :crib:


----------



## mouse_chicky

due August Montana?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Wow congratulations lovely Montana how wonderful hope you're ok?? How things going?

To answer your question - not really, - 6months first time with one MC and first month of NTNP crazy fun before wedding we conceived- im not in my twenties now I'm more stressed and well we shall see......never found out with either so won't again but just hope we are lucky to get BFP - yes my jellies will be fabulous little helpers!!! They desperately want a baby hahaha so it should be ok if it happens ha


----------



## Jai_Jai

I've normally tested by now I've been a bit nauseas RE tea which was first give away. It's times I've held off which is amazing I'm normally so obsessed! Will :test: on weds if I can hold our I'll be 12-14dpo


----------



## DJ987

Congratulations Jessicasmum! 

You have good willpower Jai Jai! I quite often start testing at 6dpo :blush: :rofl: but I'm 9/10dpo today and I've been good! :smug: I plan on testing in the morning though. Can't wait any longer!


----------



## Montana

Congrats, Jessicasmum! Sounds like a big, healthy boy. And great choice of name!

Hi Mrswichman! We have quite a few mom's with 2 boys, it's amazing. I have a just turned 4 year old and an almost 2 year old, both boys. I'm feeling like this one baking will be a boy as well. Can't explain why, just a feeling. :) Testing on Christmas! Hope it goes well for you. 

Thank you Mousechicky. It hasn't settled in quite yet. I think due date will be end of August.


----------



## Montana

Wow, Jai... I am impressed by your self control. That's great that you haven't had trouble conceiving. I understand the worry of getting older, but the good thing is your body has done this before and it usually remembers how to do it again. :)


----------



## Montana

Saying a prayer for you tonight, DJ.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Well I'm pregnant I got a :bfp: on weds :wohoo: but I've not told anyone.....:wacko: just my little secret at the moment....I'm not entirely sure when to tell my hubby - I was gonna wrap the rest up as a present but his family will be over and he's never been excited about being pregnant before :shrug: he loves our children but I don't know it's never exciting for him....


----------



## DJ987

Congratulations Jai Jai!! :happydance:

Well I tested on Monday and Wednesday, both :bfn: af was due yesterday but she hasn't shown up yet!! :grr:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Maybe it will be positive today?? 

Thanks lovely!! I'm shocked to say the least!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congratulations Jai Jai! :happydance: :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas!

On to a new year! Ready to see some 2017 bfps! Maybe even my own. ;)


----------



## mel102

I really hope this is your year mouse x


----------



## littlemisscie

Technically #3, second pregnancy, however!:)


We have two little boys! Everyone's hoping for a princess, I'm kinda hoping for 3 boys:wacko: :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

+opk on CD 16 for me on my last cycle of femara. I put in a softcup for the first time tonight after bd. Fingers crossed it'll do the trick!


----------



## mouse_chicky

How's everyone doing? Awfully quiet in here.

7 dpo for me.


----------



## DJ987

:hi:

I am 9dpo today I think. I'm getting so impatient, I really want to test! :brat:


----------



## Katy78

Hi.
Sorry, I've only been stalking, not saying anything.
I got pregnant in the meantime but had an early loss. Bleeding has stopped now and we're back to ttc. I'm still hoping to get my sticky bean.
I hope this is your month mouse_chicky and DJ.


----------



## mouse_chicky

DJ, you have a lot more patience than me. :haha: I usually start testing late 8dpo.

So sorry for your loss, Katy. :hugs: I hope you get a sticky bean really soon.


----------



## DJ987

:rofl: I haven't bought any tests Mouse, so I can't! 

So sorry for your loss Katy. :hugs: xx


----------



## Gypsy99

Can I join too? i didn't realise this thread was here.

I'm on cycle day 28 expecting AF tomorrow or the day after with the cramps I'm getting. I'm on a massive downer at the moment. Really struggling to feel optimistic at all.

Congratulations to all that do have BFP's so far though!


----------



## DJ987

Have you poas yet Gypsy?

I plan on testing tomorrow which will be 11dpo approx. I'm not feeling hopeful though to be honest.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck testing ladies! 

I'm pretty sure I'm out too.


----------



## Gypsy99

Day 29 another big temp spike and cramping up a storm. My body sucks. If my temps still up tomorrow I'll get a proper test as I'm using Internet cheapies I've not used before. I've only had one other 30 day cycle recently and that was after my endo operation. 

Sorry mouse that you're out. :-(


----------



## Gypsy99

DJ987 said:


> Have you poas yet Gypsy?
> 
> I plan on testing tomorrow which will be 11dpo approx. I'm not feeling hopeful though to be honest.

I have a poas a few times already. 

Good luck for your test!


----------



## Gypsy99

i tested! and I got a faint positive. But then it disappeared :-(. I got excited and told DH, but then it was gone. I'll run off to the shops today and try and test with SMU again tomorrow. (I always pee around 7.30 then again around 8.30).

I was shaking and with only one other test I semi thought was positive I didn't have to shine this one into the light. I saw it straight away... but went back 10 minutes later and it was gone. :shrug: I did warn DH that they are cheap tests but please let it be true!


----------



## Catalyst

Hope all of you will get your big bfp this month!!


----------



## Katy78

Gypsy, I hope this is it.
mouse_chicky, are you sure you're out?
My OH is having some doubts regarding TTC again, I'll be crushed if we stop TTC, especially now after the chemical... I'm expecting to ovulate this weekend, I'm starting with OPKs today.


----------



## DJ987

Have you tested again Gypsy?! 

I hope your OH doesn't change his mind Katy. :hugs:

I got my :bfp: today! :wohoo:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Big congrats DJ987! :happydance: :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Girls, I'm going to be honest.

AF is not due for a few more days, but I know I'm not pregnant; :bfn:, tons of pms symptoms, etc. And this was the last cycle of femara.

Briefly dh and I entertained the idea of IUI, but last week, he told me for certain that he didn't want to do it; he feels it's time to stop.

I am heartbroken, but I know there is a reason for everything. I'll go back on the pill, and maybe in 2 or 3 years, we'll think about trying again, if it feels right.

I wish you all the best of luck, and no doubt I'll pop in from time to time and stalk. :haha: But in order for me to heal and grieve, I need to step out.

Having said that, I am the original poster, and I have a list of BFPs in the first post. Does anyone know how someone might take over the first post? Should I contact admin?

Love you all ladies! :dust: :friends: :hug:


----------



## Catalyst

Im sorry your stopping ttc for now mouse.
Congratulations DJ987 on your :bfp:


----------



## DJ987

Thanks Catalyst!

I'm so sorry Mouse :hugs: xxx


----------



## mel102

Congratulations dj987

Am really sorry your giving up for now mouse I really hope you get that BFP someday soon :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

Congrats DJ!

mouse_chicky, I'm sorry to hear you'll be taking a break. But in any case, you have to believe you'll have your baby in your arms eventually. Whenever that may be, you won't be able to imagine having a different baby at a different time.


----------



## Gypsy99

Congrats DJ!!

Katy how are you going at the moment?

Sorry that you are stopping for now Mouse :-( completely understand though.

I'm getting super confused. I'm on day 32 of my cycle and the second day my temperature is down. I'm really starting to think I didn't ovulate. I'm so tired and super anxious. I hate this feeling so much. I haven't had a 32 day cycle in years. I'm cramping and have been for nearly a week. All BFN's. DH is happy to quit alcohol and caffeine for me if the next cycle doesn't work either. I am quitting both for a couple of cycles as well. This isn't fair :cry:


----------



## Gypsy99

Don't worry she finally arrived. Stupid bitch. Fuck her for putting me through this month. grrrrrrrr Sorry about the language.


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry Gypsy :hugs:.

AFM, I'm also not in a good place. OH got cold feet after my BFP last month. He's having serious second thoughts. So we probably won't be TTC this cycle, not sure about the future. We've had some serious discussions and of course he feels pressured because I want this so much. He said last night I should relax a bit and that he'll come around eventually. 
I feel horrible because I believe this month is my best chance. I'm still sad about my loss but I aso believe it made me more fertile, like last time. So if I miss this chance, maybe it's my last...


----------



## DJ987

I'm sorry Gypsy. :hugs: xx


----------



## DJ987

Oh Katy :( im sorry. I hope he changes his mind before ov xx


----------



## Katy78

I'm expecting O any day now. Hoping probably for the first time it's delayed and that we come to an agreement before then.


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm so sorry Katy. It's so much pressure for everyone. Even though we quite often try for it not to be, but as you said because we want it so much it is probably so much harder for the guys than we think.

Hopefully he's changed his mind since the last post you put up.

I'm CD3 today and already have a plan in place. I think I'll be ovulating between day 11 to day 16 from previous cycles. I've had no coffee and no alcohol and keeping up with my hydration. I haven't done any yoga yet, but I went for a 5 hour walk up a mountain yesterday so thought that might suffice for a couple of days. Very sore legs today.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Gypsy99

How is everyone going? It seems to have gone quite quiet in here!


----------



## Katy78

I'm on CD 18 and OPKs are still negative. That's weird. And I feel a if I'd already ovulated. So I either ovulated as early as CD 11 (a first for me) and I have a chance I 'm pregnant or this cycle is a bust, which is more likely by far. 
My OH might still be willing to ttc but we're currently both sick as dogs and we're not doing it. Our youngest is sick too and is keeping us up at night.
We'll see what the future holds...


----------



## Katy78

And one quicky later...:blush: :winkwink:
Hoping I get a positive on the OPK today or tomorrow.


----------



## DJ987

Eek fingers crossed Katy!!

Not much to report here. I am pretty tired and have really sore boobs. I don't have many symptoms really. I rang my GP to see if I still need to book in with the doc so they can refer me to the midwife but it's changed since my last pregnancy and the receptionist just booked me in for feb 21st. Eek!


----------



## Gypsy99

Hopefully something Katy!! i'm sorry everything is so up in the air though otherwise :-(.

DJ. Awesome news about the date booking. 

I'm CD6 now and counting down to CD10 and have told DH that we will be doing it every second day for that week. Still no alcohol or coffee. Just stepped up with Dh's Zinc intake as well. He is sitting under recommended dose still as i was reading it can be bad for copper intake. But his multi has added copper so should balance it all out. 

I've bought brazil nuts, and will be continuing having daily smoothies too. I just want a baby so so badly.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I know this thread is going a little dead, but I wanted to let you know that I'm still rooting for all of you! 

My story's on hold, but I hope you all get your :bfp: really soon! :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Abii

I'm sorry to hear that ttc is on hold for you Mouse :( when you decide to start again we will still be here for you:flower: 

Good luck to the rest of you ladies this month:dust:


----------



## mel102

Abii said:


> I'm sorry to hear that ttc is on hold for you Mouse :( when you decide to start again we will still be here for you:flower:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies this month:dust:

How are you keeping abbi??


----------

